#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Западный буддизм "Алмазного Пути" Оле Нидала

## Дэчен Намджрол

Хотелось бы попросить людей знающих пролить свет на неочевидные для меня тезисы, касаемо буддийского учения, изложенные в рамках организации "Алмазный Путь", созданной Оле Нидалом.

За основу возьмём один из ответов на часто задаваемые вопросы, которые содержатся на официальном русскоязычном портале организации, а именно: "Почему так важно создать западный буддизм?" 

Во втором абзаце данного повествования утверждается существование некоего "монашеского пути отречения", что служит основой для дальнейшего вывода о существовании некоего отличного от "монашеского пути отречения", "пути мирян и практиков (йогов)" однако, при более детальном рассмотрении таких, на первый, взгляд безобидных и вроде бы интуитивно понятных определений, возникает ряд вопросов относительно целесообразности и корректности подобных формулировок.

Об отречении в рамках тибетской буддийской традиции возможно говорить в двух контекстах: в первом случае, об Отречении - как об основе буддийской практики, установке, смысл которой состоит в признании ущербности, как заботы о благах нынешней жизни, так и сансары в целом, и формировании более реалистичного отношения к жизненным возможностям; во втором случае, о Пути Отречения Сутраяны (наряду с Путём Трансформации Тантраяны) - что предполагает набор методов для достижения нирваны, содержащихся в учениях Сутры. При этом, следует заметить что подобная градация на пути уместна лишь с позиции методов, используемых для достижения конечной цели Буддизма Махаяны - достижения Полного Пробуждения во благо всех чувствующих существ. С позиции же мотивации, Ваджраяна является лишь составной частью Махаяны и всецело опирается на основные принципы Махаяны - бодхичитту и мудрость постижения пустотности явлений, основой чему и служит Отречение - как отказ от страданий сансары и их причин.

Таким образом, как Путь Отречения, так и Отречение в качестве основы, одинаково актуальны для всех практикующих, вне зависимости от их принадлежности к тем или иным традициям, школам внутри этих традиций и вне зависимости от уровня Обетов Пратимокши (будь то мирянин, послушник, монах с начальными обетами или монах с полными обетами). Все практикующие Ваджраяну на своём пути достижения Полного Пробуждения во благо всех чувствующих существ, продвигаются постепенно от методов Сутраяны к методам Тантраяны.

Учитывая данные обстоятельства, термин "монашеский путь отречения" представляется лишённым всякого смысла, и таким, который вводит в заблуждение. На основании этого, довольно призрачным представляется существование некоего "пути мирян и йогинов", отличного от пути монашеской общины. В своей практике (за исключением правил Винаи), как миряне, так и монахи опираются на одни и те же источники.

Особенно странной представляется градация на "путь отречения монахов" и отличный от него, "путь мирян и йогинов", в силу того, что термин "йогин" одинаково применим к практикующим вне зависимости от их уровня Обетов Пратимокши, что главным образом означает глубокую степень вовлечённости в процесс практики. Как Джецун Миларепа, так и Чже Гамбпопа - в одинаковой степени достойны звания йогинов, несмотря на то, что один из них был монахом, а другой нет.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (08.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (08.11.2011), Сергей Ч (08.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Ну, что вы хотите? Это же алмазный путь Оле Нидала. Поищите поиском по форуму. Много интересного прочтёте.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

"В Тибете существовало три возможности следовать буддийскому пути: стать монахом, практиковать в миру или быть практиком (йогином). Монахи и монахини жили отдельно монастырях, и у них были строгие правила поведения. У мирян были семьи и обычные занятия, они старались применять учение в повседневной жизни. Практики жили, не ограниченные социальными нормами, часто в пещерах, меняя подруг (или друзей), и сосредотачивали всю свою жизнь на духовном развитии." (с) Все с того же сайта. 

Интересный взгляд - получается, одни соблюдали строгие правила в культурных целях  ("Они видят свои одежды и ритуалы как способ сохранить своё наследие" См. тамже, пред. вопрос.), другие жили обычной жизнью и старались применять учение в повседневной жизни, и только третьи сосредотачивали всю свою жизнь на духовном развитии - не ограниченные социальными нормами, часто в пещерах, меняя подруг (или друзей)... 

Чудят без бояна. Боюсь такое изложение событий может легко ввести взаблуждение и мы получим не йогинов - практиков, а асоцильных личностей, ведущих аморальный образ жизни.

----------


## Dondhup

Вопрос  в том, насколько серьезно в АП практикуют Ваджраяну.

----------

Дондог (16.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Вопрос  в том, насколько серьезно в АП практикуют Ваджраяну.


Андрей, вопрос скорее в том, является ли вообще буддизмом то, что практикуют в "Алмазном Пути". Если ситуация обстоит таким образом, что в рамках данной организации Отречение - как основа практики, исключается за ненадобностью, то о какой Ваджраяне вообще может идти речь?

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (08.11.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (09.11.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Побуду адвокатом дьявола 

Я, конечно, не являюсь знатоком АП, но попробую.

 У ОН есть много спорных и странных тезисов. Но все они являются второстепенными, не являются сутью того, о чем учит Оле. А самое главное, чему он учит --* это преданность Кармапе*. По-моему это очень и очень хорошо. Остальное -- его высказывания о сексе, о политике и т.д. -- это все второстепенно.

Еще лично для меня, знаком является то, что впервые описание практики Тонглен, к которой я испытываю большое уважение, я прочитал в книжке ОН, когда я листал ее в книжном магазине. Это не является "аргументом" -- но для меня это знак, о том, что не стоит так уж обвинять Нидала.

По поводу темы треда: похоже, у Нидала есть определенный пунктик по поводу сексуальности, но это не является сутью того, о чем он учит.

А по поводу того, учат ли в АП Ваджраяне: в нем, насколько я понимаю, в основном, учат Нендро. По-моему, это неплохо.


Я про АП в основном знаю по слухам, если кто-нибудь больше меня в теме -- поправьте.

----------

Zambala (11.04.2012), Артем Тараненко (08.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Во втором абзаце данного повествования утверждается существование некоего "монашеского пути отречения", что служит основой для дальнейшего вывода о существовании некоего отличного от "монашеского пути отречения", "пути мирян и практиков (йогов)" однако, при более детальном рассмотрении таких, на первый, взгляд безобидных и вроде бы интуитивно понятных определений, возникает ряд вопросов относительно целесообразности и корректности подобных формулировок.


Очевидно речь идёт о сексе - отречение от секса и без отречения от секса.




> Об отречении в рамках тибетской буддийской традиции возможно говорить в двух контекстах


В основном отречение от сансары.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (08.11.2011)

----------


## Legba

"Особенно странной представляется градация на "путь отречения монахов" и отличный от него, "путь мирян и йогинов", в силу того, что термин "йогин" одинаково применим к практикующим вне зависимости от их уровня Обетов Пратимокши, что главным образом означает глубокую степень вовлечённости в процесс практики."

Ну, все таки нет. Йогином можно назвать лишь того, у кого наличествуют обеты Ваджраяны.
Так что глубокая вовлеченность условие, конечно, необходимое - но недостаточное.
Кроме того, слово "йогин" может быть и обозначением социального кластера - практиков, медитирующих в уединении ("подобные оленю") или постоянно скитающихся ("подобные нищему").

Но! Если есть, в принципе, посыл создать "новый буддизм" - никто создателю не указ, сорри.
Тот факт, что он не соответствует Вашим, моим или Топпера представлениямвовсе не лишает его права на существование -как новой религии.
В Тибете как то вот не нашлось в свое время Лютера, и Реформации не случилось.
Но очевидно, что с попаданием на западную почву этот процесс неизбежен.  :Frown:

----------

Aion (08.11.2011), AndyZ (08.11.2011), Dondhup (08.11.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (08.11.2011), лесник (09.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (08.11.2011), Сергей Хос (08.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Svarog

> Андрей, вопрос скорее в том, является ли вообще буддизмом то, что практикуют в "Алмазном Пути". Если ситуация обстоит таким образом, что в рамках данной организации Отречение - как основа практики, исключается за ненадобностью, то о какой Ваджраяне вообще может идти речь?


А Вы для каких целей интересуетесь?

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Ну, все таки нет. Йогином можно назвать лишь того, у кого наличествуют обеты Ваджраяны.


Ну, это скорее дополнение, нежели прямое отрицание. Поскольку наличие трёх видов обетов более чем характерно практически для любого последователя Ваджраяны, что уж говорить о серьёзных практикующих. Более того, отнюдь не каждого можно назвать йогином, лишь в силу факта наличия у него Обетов Ваджраяны.




> Кроме того, слово "йогин" может быть и обозначением социального кластера - практиков, медитирующих в уединении ("подобные оленю") или постоянно скитающихся ("подобные нищему").


Полагаю, подобное обозначение актуально лишь для нгакпа, представителей Белой Сангхи, которые по сути не являются ни мирянами, ни монахами. Хотя, откровенно говоря, я впервые встречаю подобные определения, так что буду весьма благодарен если Вы проясните ситуацию с "подобными оленю" и "подобными нищему" и что их определяет как какой-то отдельный социальный кластер.

----------

Legba (08.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Aion

> а что, преданность Трем Драгоценностям уже устарела?


А что, преданность коренному гуру противоречит преданности Трём Драгоценностям?

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (08.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну, что ж поделаешь, если некоторые подводимые не накопили достаточно заслуг и следуют "западному" буддизму.

Конечно, западные подводимые имеют свои особенности, но они в смысле кармы и аффектов такие же подводимые, как и остальные. Думаю, наши Учителя с этим справятся вполне, не трансформируя Дхарму, а помогая нам самим трансформироваться. Если уж быть точными, ВСЕ ПОДВОДИМЫЕ обладают индивидуальными особенностями. Тут вопрос стоит только в том, чтобы найти метод, конкретно полезный для каждого подводимого на данный момент для наиболее эффективного роста.

Последователям Алмазного Пути, думаю, нужно объяснять что-то только, если они склонны послушать другую "классическую" точку зрения на буддизм открыто, а также при этом надо понимать, что Оле Нидал для них - первый учитель буддизма, и, даже потом понимая недостатки его обучения, они все равно будут его защищать. Также, как мы бы все защищали бы и любили бы нашу мать, видя ее недостатки. ОН помог так или иначе многим. 

Полагаю, что присутствие Кармапы рядом с ОН многое изменит в будущем. Потому что Кармапа - обученный по всем правилам в монастыре монах, и соблюдает обеты в чистоте. Он скорректирует недостатки. Оле Нидал же не является человеком, получившим систематическое буддийское образование и полномочия учить определенным вещам.

 На мой взгляд, представители КК ОН многие сильно изменились за последнее время. И многие из них пошли к другим Учителям. Те же, кому интересна версия "Лайт-буддизма", следуют ОН не в силу отсутствия объяснений, а в силу собственной кармы и аффектов. Просто им нравится то, что им говорят, а на критическое отношение у них нет способностей.

Любые буддисты, всех школ, направлений и во всех практиках должны опираться исключительно на Два Собрания - ДОБРОДЕТЕЛИ И ЗНАНИЙ. Поэтому, полагаю, нечего тут обсуждать. Видите, что кто-то следует неправильной информации о буддизме - разъясните.

----------

Дондог (16.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В Тибете как то вот не нашлось в свое время Лютера, и Реформации не случилось.


Ну да? сутраяна-ваджраяна-дзогчен - чем не реформация?




> Если есть, в принципе, посыл создать "новый буддизм" - никто создателю не указ, сорри. Тот факт, что он не соответствует Вашим, моим или Топпера представлениямвовсе не лишает его права на существование -как новой религии.


А вот это справедливо. Особенно если создатель поддерживает связи с учителями своей линии, кто его может в чем упрекнуть? не нравится - ну и проходите сторонкой.
Мне вот лично, например, не нравится, но это ж мое дело. А кому-то может в самый раз.

----------

Legba (08.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Андрей, вопрос скорее в том, является ли вообще буддизмом то, что практикуют в "Алмазном Пути". Если ситуация обстоит таким образом, что в рамках данной организации Отречение - как основа практики, исключается за ненадобностью, то о какой Ваджраяне вообще может идти речь?


Знакома лично с последователями ККОН. Некоторые следуют Ваджраяне не хуже, чем последователи других школ. И читают Ламрим Цонкапы, и вообще знают про важность отречения. И очень тщательно блюдут обеты мирянина и нравственность. 

Вчера разбирала гнилой салат и нашла много чистых нетронутых гнилью листьев. Полагаю, что так и со многими подводимыми. Они правильно услышат Дхарму в любых условиях. Ну, а остальные не накопили достаточно заслуг.

Также всегда размышляю, что важнее - вообще никогда не слышать о Дхарме, пусть искаженно, или слышать ее в трактовке АП. Часто думаю, что лучше - слушать хоть немного. 




> Но обладающий достоинствами всеми
> в эпоху смутную сию столь редок стал!
> Поэтому старайся положиться
> хоть на такого друга в тайной тантре,
> который половину бы имел
> достоинств тех, иль четверть, иль восьмую".
> То есть Друг [должен иметь] хотя бы восьмую часть данной совершенной характеристики.


http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim4.html


Сочинения ОН, конечно, оригинальны, но так уж нельзя там все назвать неправильным, надо быть справедливыми. А его проповедь собственных хиповских замашек, думаю, можно и опустить.

А также я совершенно против осуждения лично ОН, даже его Святейшество Далай Лама, высказывшись о нем однажды при нас совершенно неоднозначно, позднее перестал об этом говорить.

Также мне кажется, что мы все, даже при самых совершенных Учителях, может практиковать неправильно Ваджраяну и многого не понимать. Последователи таких Учителей тоже часто не знают самых элементарных вещей.

----------

Aion (08.11.2011), AndyZ (08.11.2011), Konchog Sherab (04.03.2014), Дондог (16.11.2011), Сергей Хос (08.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011), Ярослав Бельцов (31.03.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мне вот лично, например, не нравится, но это ж мое дело. А кому-то может в самый раз.


 :Smilie:  Задумывалась настолько часто, потому что приходилось даже его видео посмотреть и о многом поговорить с его учениками :Smilie: 

Однажды смотрела его видео и думала, а если бы он был на вид тибетский монах? :Smilie:  Если бы он говорил привычными нам переводами? Короче, интересно было посмотреть собственное стереотипное восприятие.

Короче, циклюсь на нем сверх надобности. Почему он мне должен не нравиться? такое ЖС, как и все. Если кому-то полезно на него опереться - пусть обопрется. Не пошла б учиться к нему, да. Потому что есть альтернатива. Да и попасть к нему, как сейчас понимаю, просто не могла бы....другие у меня кармические связи :Smilie: 

Вообще все наши учителя нам изначально объясняют слова Будды, что мы не должны полагаться на человека, и проверять все сами. Вооруженные этим, мы можем отделить зерна от плевел и намыть полезное везде. Часто слушаю молодых геше. Не могу сказать, что можно принять все, что они говорят. Потому что они и сами еще подводимые. У них другая крайность - отсутствие бытового опыта общения с западными мирянами. Не говоря уже о трудностях перевода и моем собственном искаженном восприятии.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Пема, мы не обсуждаем здесь ни личность Оле Нидала, ни его учеников... Мы обсуждаем особенности изложения учения, которое представлено как буддийское в рамках данной организации. Поэтому, на правах топикстартера, прошу всех участников данной темы воздержаться от неконструктивной критики в адрес Оле Нидала хотя бы потому, что здесь может быть достаточно людей, которые питают к нему тёплые чувства.

----------

Zambala (11.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (08.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Полагаю, подобное обозначение актуально лишь для нгакпа, представителей Белой Сангхи, которые по сути не являются ни мирянами, ни монахами.


Сакья Тризин - монах или мирянин?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Сакья Тризин - монах или мирянин?


Линия Сакья Тризинов принадлежит к семейной линии преемственности (тиб. Дунгьюд). Это один из тех исключительных случаев, когда во главе монашеской общины стоит нгакпа. На одном из учений, Его Святейшество Далай-лама назвал Сакья Тризина Ринпоче "царем нгакпа".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, мы не обсуждаем здесь ни личность Оле Нидала, ни его учеников... Мы обсуждаем особенности изложения учения, которое представлено как буддийское в рамках данной организации. Поэтому, на правах топикстартера, прошу всех участников данной темы воздержаться от неконструктивной критики в адрес Оле Нидала хотя бы потому, что здесь может быть достаточно людей, которые питают к нему тёплые чувства.


Нет. Мы не ОСУЖДАЕМ ОН и его личность, но мы совершенно четко можем ОБСУДИТЬ его высказывания и манеру преподавать. Это цель Вашей темы.

Но, например, я не вижу в этом смысла.  Отречение абсолютно обязательно для следования буддийскому Пути, и об этом говорится во всех коренных текстах, которые и надо читать любому буддисту в первую очередь.

Это все много раз обсуждалось, в большинстве случаев переходило на брань и прочее. Полагаю, лучше обсудить тогда уж Ламрим Цонкапы. Этот автор непогрешим. А также нам лично не знаком с бытовой точки зрения.

За буддийское учение в наше время выдают любую эзотерику.Думаю, просто надо людей отсылать к коренным источникам, к ламримам, к книгам известных достойных Учителей. А обсуждать данный текст нужно только с конкретными представителями, которые считают, что отречение не нужно. Или базовая нравственность не нужна. Таких тут, думаю, не много.

Также видя современных тибетских учителей можно заключить, что они многие берут на вооружение все современные методы, не меняя правильного подхода к Дхарме, взять того же Дзонгсара Кенце Ринпоче. И вообще буддизм использует все технические средства и так далее. Времена меняются, меняется внешнее. Главное, чтобы не менялась суть.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Legba

Вот, нашел навскидку. Только тут антилопа, а не олень, сорри)))

"Тело скрыто, находясь на уединённой горе. Речь скрыта и полностью лишена разговоров. Ум скрыт от концептуальных понятий. Такого именуют “скрытым йогином”.
Если вы хотите быть скрытым йогином, то для этого существует две традиции практики, а именно “стиль нищего” и “стиль антилопы”. Что касается стиля нищего, то вы должны оставить свою страну. На родине у вас есть как друзья, так и враги, и вам следует их оставить. Отправляйтесь в другое место, чтобы никто не ведал вашего имени, того, откуда вы родом, чем занимаетесь и так далее. Не заводите себе друзей. Прикиньтесь обычным человеком, не наряжайтесь напоказ и не стройте из себя йогина. Носите оборванную одежду, выброшенную другими людьми. Полностью отбросьте привязанности к еде, славе и даже собственному образу. Вы можете поселиться на краю небольшой деревни или на отшибе, в маленьком доме, не давая другим знать, чем вы занимаетесь, и не общаясь с людьми вообще. Держитесь вдали от взоров, живите очень скромно, будьте никем. Если вы способны жить как нищий йогин, это значит, что вы преодолели желание афишировать свои духовные качества и не нуждаетесь в дальнейших инструкциях других учителей, обретя несомненную уверенность в наставлениях своего коренного Гуру.
Если вы предпочитаете практиковать в стиле антилопы, то вам придётся отправиться в чрезвычайно удалённое место, такое как склон горы, пещера в скале, лесная чаща, горная вершина, безлюдная долина или снежные горы. Оставьте все дела. Не занимайтесь торговлей, строительством, земледелием, не ходите никуда, не делайте даже простирания и обходы святых мест. Сидите как вкопанные и не разговаривайте ни с кем. Полностью оставьте все размышления. Не отвлекайтесь от взгляда сущностного раздела упадеша Великого совершенства (тиб. дзогчен). Пусть вас навещают только дикие звери. Прекратите все контакты с людьми.
Истинный йогин никогда не будет основывать и содержать монастыри или Дхарма-центры. Тем не менее он или она будут естественно приносить невообразимую пользу живым существам. Где бы ни находился такой мастер, все духи, демоны и люди станут успокаиваться сами собой. В умах духов и демонов самопроизвольно разовьётся мотивация сострадания, и все их вредные намерения исчезнут естественным образом. Такой мастер является держателем “просветлённого ума Победоносных”. Он реализовал нерождённую дхармакайю. Поскольку он никогда не отвлекается от осознавания природы ума, то и в умах духов и демонов автоматически появляется самадхи. Вся местность становится умиротворённой и приятной. Исчезают болезни, ссоры, недовольства и негативные воздействия. Бесчисленные существа бардо, пребывающие в пространстве, обретают покой и счастье."

Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче 

Наставления по практике дзогчен в затворничестве.

----------

Dondhup (08.11.2011), Lion Miller (09.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (09.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Legba, я благодарен за приведенную выше цитату, но мне кажется, что она не проясняет детали относительно возможности выделения данных типов практикующих-налджорпа в какой-то отдельный социальный кластер, поскольку ими могут являться как монахи, нгакпа, так и миряне. Монахам совершенно необязательно быть привязанным к монастырю, они вполне себе могут быть странствующими, к примеру.

Один из ярких примеров - Шабкар Цогдрук Рангдрол из Реконга.

----------

Dondhup (08.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Линия Сакья Тризинов принадлежит к семейной линии преемственности (тиб. Дунгьюд). Это один из тех исключительных случаев, когда во главе монашеской общины стоит нгакпа. На одном из учений, Его Святейшество Далай-лама назвал Сакья Тризина Ринпоче "царем нгакпа".


Это я к тому, что накпы "по сути не являются ни мирянами, ни монахами". пример того же Сакья Тризина это опровергает.

----------

Dondhup (08.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Это я к тому, что накпы "по сути не являются ни мирянами, ни монахами". пример того же Сакья Тризина это опровергает.


Каким образом?

----------


## Legba

"Legba, я благодарен за приведенную выше цитату, но мне кажется, что она не проясняет детали относительно возможности выделения данных типов практикующих-налджорпа в какой-то отдельный социальный кластер, поскольку ими могут являться как монахи, нгакпа, так и миряне. Монахам совершенно необязательно быть привязанным к монастырю, они вполне себе могут быть странствующими, к примеру."
А, извините, я Вас не понял (а Вы - меня). Мне лично кажется, что можно быть йогином - жить уединенно или бродяжничать; можно - домохозяином; можно - монахом в монастыре.
Конечно же Йогин может иметь и монашеские обеты - или не иметь их. Обеты ваджраяны он имеет в любом случае, и ведет определенный образ жизни - тоже.
Хотя... Тоже не все так просто. )))

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (08.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Мне лично кажется, что можно быть йогином - жить уединенно или бродяжничать; можно - домохозяином; можно - монахом в монастыре.
> Конечно же Йогин может иметь и монашеские обеты - или не иметь их. Обеты ваджраяны он имеет в любом случае, и ведет определенный образ жизни - тоже.
> Хотя... Тоже не все так просто. )))


Настолько же успешно можно быть монахом-йогином, живущим уединённо или бродяжничающим, или же домохозяином-йогином живущим уединённо или бродяжничающим... едиственное, что пожалуй невозможно - это быть монахом-домохозяином.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Каким образом?


Потому что у него есть семья и дети, значит он ведет жизнь мирянина. Если не мирянин и не монах - значит нет ни монашеских обетов, ни семьи (как, например, у Миларепы), когда есть семья - жизнь мирянина (как у Марпы).

----------


## Dondhup

"Если вы способны жить как нищий йогин, это значит, что вы преодолели желание афишировать свои духовные качества и не нуждаетесь в дальнейших инструкциях других учителей, обретя несомненную уверенность в наставлениях своего коренного Гуру."
Для того чтобы этому следовать нужно достаточно освоить Дхарму, а иначе уход в затвор ничего не даст.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да и попасть к нему, как сейчас понимаю, просто не могла бы....другие у меня кармические связи


А у меня вот как раз те самые. Я был на самой первой встрече с ОН, в его первый приезд в Москву. Присутствовало человек 10-15, встреча происходила на территории Рождественского монастыря в мастерской одной архитекторши. Любопытно, кстати, что квартира, в которой у них сейчас главный центр, находится прямо напротив этого места первой встречи. Ни и потом я несколько лет жил в этом доме, в соседнем подъезде. Общались, симпатичные вполне ребята, выручали меня как-то по всяким хозяйственным делам. Но вот не сложилось )))

----------

Пема Дролкар (09.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011)

----------


## Greedy

В Алмазном Пути Оле Нидала под "монашеского пути отречения" понимается, исторически сложившееся и получившая в своё время очень широкое распространение на Западе, точка зрения, что настоящим буддистом может быть только монах, со всеми вытекающими для монаха ограничениями.

Ни о каком отказе от "отречения" в учениях, даваемых Ламой Оле, не говорится. Говорится исключительно о том, что "путь монаха" (принявшего полные или неполные монашеские обеты) не является единственным в буддизме. Есть ещё "путь мирянина" с обетам, которые принимают миряне (как постоянные, так и ежедневные). И ещё есть "путь йогина".

Цель этого "западного буддизма" - это рассеивание представления о том, что практиковать тибетский буддизм можно только будучи полных монахом.
Уже давно нет такого накала в этом вопросе. Значит, как минимум, буддизм ассимилируется, и учение и практики более не рассматриваются с позиции "полного" копирования с тибетской действительности.

----------

Вангдраг (09.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (09.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011), Ярослав Бельцов (31.03.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А у меня вот как раз те самые. Я был на самой первой встрече с ОН, в его первый приезд в Москву. Присутствовало человек 10-15, встреча происходила на территории Рождественского монастыря в мастерской одной архитекторши. Любопытно, кстати, что квартира, в которой у них сейчас главный центр, находится прямо напротив этого места первой встречи. Ни и потом я несколько лет жил в этом доме, в соседнем подъезде. Общались, симпатичные вполне ребята, выручали меня как-то по всяким хозяйственным делам. Но вот не сложилось )))


Это круто :Smilie:  Вот я и говорю, - не те :Smilie:  У одного моего друга геше вообще на весь квартал ни одного ученика нет. Зато нам всем ехать до него 15 минут из разных мест :Smilie: А тут как-то рассказали про одну калмыцкую бабушку, которая еще ни разу не пропустила ни одного выступления ЕС Далай Ламы с тех пор, когда из СССР начали давать возможность ездить заграницу. Она лично присутствует на почти ВСЕХ его учениях, даже, когда не переводят на известный ей язык.. О, как :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (09.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну вот, тут про Йогина практика по словам ОН. Ну как можно это все обсуждать? :Smilie:  

Мне жутко понравилось, хотя скрипела мозгами, пытаясь преодолеть собственные стереотипные штампы и еле асилила :Smilie: Ламрим Цонкапы дался мне легче...

А про йогинов и ритриты, думаю, хорошая книжечка вот эта :Smilie:  
Прямо в предисловии написано:




> Буддизм - это не новомодная нью-эйджевская субкультура, а древняя традиция, которая по сей день даёт нам возможность достичь просветления - при условии, если мы будем ей следовать так, как учили будды и просветлённые мастера.


Так что на рынке есть на любой вкус, - умей только правильно выбрать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Ну вот, тут про Йогина практика по словам ОН. Ну как можно это все обсуждать?


Да вот хотя бы это: 



> _Три старые школы тибетского буддизма, которые основаны на медитации и передаче, особенно быстро приводят к этому состоянию._


 :Kiss: 

Это такая же несуразная градация, как и градация на "монашеский путь отречения" и на "путь мирянина и йогина". Вот и возникает вопрос относительно того, откуда Оле Нидал получил подобную информацию, неужто от учителей линии преемственности, с которыми поддерживает связь, или сам придумал???

----------


## Greedy

А что в этой градации несуразного?
Есть три традиции: Ньингма (самая старая), Сакья и Кагью, которые заметно древнее (на несколько веков) традиции Гелуг (преемнице Кадам).

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> В Алмазном Пути Оле Нидала под "монашеского пути отречения" понимается, исторически сложившееся и получившая в своё время очень широкое распространение на Западе, точка зрения, что настоящим буддистом может быть только монах, со всеми вытекающими для монаха ограничениями.
> 
> Ни о каком отказе от "отречения" в учениях, даваемых Ламой Оле, не говорится. Говорится исключительно о том, что "путь монаха" (принявшего полные или неполные монашеские обеты) не является единственным в буддизме. Есть ещё "путь мирянина" с обетам, которые принимают миряне (как постоянные, так и ежедневные). И ещё есть "путь йогина".
> 
> Цель этого "западного буддизма" - это рассеивание представления о том, что практиковать тибетский буддизм можно только будучи полных монахом. Уже давно нет такого накала в этом вопросе. Значит, как минимум, буддизм ассимилируется, и учение и практики более не рассматриваются с позиции "полного" копирования с тибетской действительности.


Учитывая что "ограничение" и "отречение" не являются синонимами, достаточно было бы упомянуть просто "монашеский путь". Более того, "Алмазный Путь" - это не первый немонашеский буддийский центр на Западе, благодаря чему возникает много вопросов в связи с "...исторически сложившаяся и получившая в своё время очень широкое распространение на Западе". Более того, в тибетской традиции достаточно возможностей для полноценной практики не будучи монахом, что уже неоднократно здесь подчёркивалось, однако, основой любой практики в буддизме, будь-то монашеской или мирской является отречение, вопреки утверждениям Вашей коллеги Е. Бурлуцкой, которая на 80 стр. сборника _"Буддизм Ваджраяны в России. История и современность". СПб.: Unlimited Space, 2009_ утверждает следующее: 



> _Европейские и российские центры Карма Кагью, основанные ламой Оле Нидалом … как и другие буддийские центры – Сакья, Ньингма (за исключением традиционной для России школы Гелуг) отличаются от классического тибетского прототипа. Западная ветвь буддизма является адаптированной к европейской культуре версией буддизма. Результатом подобного процесса стали его секуляризация, отчуждение от базовых традиционных установок о цели духовной практики – освобождении от самсарического бытия и смещение акцентов на практическую пользу йогического образа жизни для любого человека, неважно, с какой конфессией он себя отождествляет. Намерением последователей становится улучшение качество жизни (в контексте очищения организма и оздоровления тела, снятия стресса, преодоления фобий, психологических комплексов и личностных проблем, а не освобождение от круговорота жизней._


Учитывая, что подобные публикации имеют место, смею предположить что несмотря на Вашу попытку убедить в том, что от Отречения не отказываются, подобное отношение скорее всего разделяют подавляющее большинство последователей "Алмазного Пути", раз редакция пропускает такие перлы. С другой стороны, вполне допускаю что есть и исключения, в виде людей, проявляющих большее здравомыслие и отбрасывающих подобные заблуждения. Однако мне непонятно, как будучи свидетелем подобных интерпретаций и искажений, можно без каких-либо внутренних противоречий удерживать внутри себя столь противоречивые точки зрения. Тем не менее, исключения - на то и исключения, чтобы подчёркивать основное правило.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> А что в этой градации несуразного?
> Есть три традиции: Ньингма (самая старая), Сакья и Кагью, которые заметно древнее (на несколько веков) традиции Гелуг (преемнице Кадам).


Несуразное в ней то, что только у Оле Нидала она и присутствует, несмотря на то, что все образованные люди знают что традиционно школы тибетского буддизма  делятся на Школу старых переводов, коей является Ньингма и на Школы новых переводов, к которым относятся Кагью, Сакья и Кадампа (Гелуг), даже специальные термины есть: Ньингма и Сарма. Критерием же подобной градации служит не категории "самая старая" или "не самая старая", а время, в которое осуществлялся перевод тантр этих школ.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (12.05.2012), Сергей Ч (09.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Потому что у него есть семья и дети, значит он ведет жизнь мирянина. Если не мирянин и не монах - значит нет ни монашеских обетов, ни семьи (как, например, у Миларепы), когда есть семья - жизнь мирянина (как у Марпы).


Нгакпы моут иметь жену и детей, однако от этого они не становятся мирянами. Вот что пишет в своей песне Шабкар Цогдрук Рангдрол:

Белая Сангха 

Над вершиной Кайлаш обитает чудо-гаруда.
Как у женщины тело; два крыла, оперение — птичьи.
Но ни птица она и ни женщина, и ни кто-то меж ними,
Она — гаруда цветная!

Обитает в пространстве дракон бирюзовый.
С телом змеи, но, как птица, в небе парящий.
Но ни змея он, ни птица, и ни кто-то меж ними,
Он — дракон бирюзовый!

Обитает в горах этот йогин косматый.
На мне одежды монаха, но, как мирянин, я волосатый.
Но ни монах, ни мирянин я, и ни кто-то меж ними,
Я — нгакпа!

----------

Dondhup (09.11.2011), Legba (09.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.11.2011), Сергей Ч (09.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011)

----------


## Greedy

Позицию Ламы Оле я не отстаиваю. Мне более интересно рациональное зерно бури эмоций от крайне положительных до крайне отрицательных, которые связаны как с его личностью, так и с тем, как он даёт учения.

Что касается практик, которые присутствуют в ККОН, то все новички начинают с общих лекций о буддизме, жизнеописаний Будды Шакьямуни и главных учителей линии. Подробно объясняется смысл прибежища, бодхичитты, предлагается подготовительная практика принятия прибежища в виде медитации, созданной на подобие медитации на ламу. После чего идёт особые предварительные практики (нёндро). По выполнении которых, чаще всего, получают медитацию на 8-го Кармапу.
Ещё есть традиционные посвящения, которые дают различные тибетские учителя, и Пхова...

Чего нет? Нет подробного изучения буддийской литературы - это личное дело каждого в ККОН. Соответственно нет и лекций по разным темам, связанным с различными аспектами буддийского учения.
Но когда приезжают тибетские учителя, бывают лекции на обще-практические темы, связанные с ролью учителя, йидамами, бодхичиттой и т.д.

----------

Олег Матанов (22.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Нгакпы моут иметь жену и детей, однако от этого они не становятся мирянами. Вот что пишет в своей песне Шабкар Цогдрук Рангдрол:
> 
> Белая Сангха 
> 
> Над вершиной Кайлаш обитает чудо-гаруда.
> Как у женщины тело; два крыла, оперение — птичьи.
> Но ни птица она и ни женщина, и ни кто-то меж ними,
> Она — гаруда цветная!
> 
> ...


Вы могли бы ссылку на источник привести? И если не трудно по другим материалам по нагпа.

----------

Сергей Ч (09.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Чего нет?


 Тут вопрос не в том, чего нет, а в том, что есть. А есть еще личные трактовки многих моментов Учения от Оле Нидала, который Учитель для ККОН, и он влияет на учеников, хоть они и многим традиционным вещам обучаются. Вот из-за этих трактовок такое и отношение.

----------


## Greedy

> А есть еще личные трактовки многих моментов Учения от Оле Нидала


Учение Будды - это не некий канон, который надо выучить до буквы. Это ответы на задаваемые вопросы. Которые позже были составлены в канон.
Что же касается обязательной учёности лам, то такие мнения действительно очень распространены. Хотя более подробное знакомство с тибетской действительностью выявляет, что множество тибетских лам не обладали обширными знаниями Дхармы (в отличие от настоятелей монастырей и великих писчих), но при этом являлись коренными учителями для множества практикующих, передавая Дхарму другими методами, отличными от интеллектуального анализа.

Лама Оле, безусловно, не обладает энциклопедическими знания Дхармы и ко многим его трактовкам можно прицепится. Поэтому люди, ориентированные на развитие и интеллектуального постижения, к ламе Оле пойдут не часто.
Но при этом, ничего, что выходило бы за рамки традиционной буддийской практики ваджраяны, принятой в Кагью, лама Оле не даёт. И тем более там нет и никакой подмены конечной цели. Всё тоже просветление. Просветление, достигаемое взращиванием и пребыванием в бодхичитте.

----------


## Dondhup

"Учение Будды - это не некий канон, который надо выучить до буквы. Это ответы на задаваемые вопросы.  Которые позже были составлены в канон."
Учение Будды - это слово Будды и комментарии , помогающие его понять. А не ответы на вопросы.

"Что же касается обязательной учёности лам, то такие мнения действительно очень распространены. Хотя более подробное знакомство с тибетской действительностью выявляет, что множество тибетских лам не обладали обширными знаниями Дхармы (в отличие от настоятелей монастырей и великих писчих), но при этом являлись коренными учителями для множества практикующих, передавая Дхарму другими методами, отличными от интеллектуального анализа."

Причем тут анализ. Есть характеристика Учителя Махаяны. В частности говорится
"Постижение реальности—особая практика мудрости—постижение отсутствия самости явлений.
Это либо прямое восприятие Реальности, что наиболее важно; либо, как сказано, хотя бы постижение ее при помощи [авторитетных] свидетельств и
логики"
Это характеристика Учителя Махаяны.
Для Учителя Ваджраяны требования еще жестче.

И кто такие "великие писчие"?

с Вашей точки зрения Оле Нидал обладает следующими качествами:
1) Самообуздание—это практика нравственности.
2) Спокойствие—безмятежность ума, направленного вовнутрь,—практика самадхи
3) Умиротворенность—практика мудрости, освоенная при помощи анализа истинного смысла на основе Безмятежности, при совершенной послушности ума
4) Обладать лишь достоинствами опыта, усмирив дух посредством трех практик, недостаточно. Необходимо иметь и достоинства знания. Поэтому [упо-
минается] ученость, то есть обладание большими познаниями в трех «корзинах» и т.д.
5) Постижение реальности 
6) Однако даже такие знания и опыт недостаточны, если они меньше, чем у ученика, или равные: необходимы превосходящие достоинства
7) Красноречие
8) Любовь—чистое побуждение к проповедованию Дхармы, без корысти об обретениях, почестях и т.п., движимое лишь любовью и состраданием
9) Усердие—неугасающий энтузиазм [в работе] для блага других.
10) Неутомимость—неуставание от многократного проповедования; претерпевание трудностей проповедования.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Хотя более подробное знакомство с тибетской действительностью выявляет, что множество тибетских лам не обладали обширными знаниями Дхармы (в отличие от настоятелей монастырей и великих писчих), но при этом являлись коренными учителями для множества практикующих, передавая Дхарму другими методами, отличными от интеллектуального анализа.


Что-то Вы не то говорите.  Как раз таки множетсво практикующих в тибетской действительности не обладали обширными знаниями Дхармы, поэтому ламы просто не могли им передать большинство своих знаний и постижений Дхармы. Наропа был пандитом, Марпа за текстами пешком ходил в Индию, рискуя жизнью, и потом передавал их суть Миларепе. А Оле Нидал придумал методы, при которых знание Дхармы не требуется?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011)

----------


## Greedy

> с Вашей точки зрения Оле Нидал обладает следующими качествами


"Понаблюдав за тем, как умирает злой человек, вы увидите, что это учитель, показывающий нам результаты действий". Падмасамбхава.
10 качеств учителя - это не собственная характеристика учителя, а свойство восприятия, которое воспринимает данное чувствующее существо как учителя.

Если мы не видим этих качеств в ком-то, то он, кем бы он ни был, учителем для нас стать не может.

Кто же касается непосредственно вопроса, то я могу воспринимать деятельность ламы Оле как обладающую качествами:
- неутомимости (непрекращающееся перемещение из одного центра в другой на протяжении более 30-ти лет);
- усердия (не прекращает свою деятельность);
- любви (пользуется каждой свободной минутой, чтобы ответить на очередной вопрос по электронной почте, записать что-то для будущей лекции или книги);
- красноречия (своими ответами вдохновляет вопрошающих к дальнейшей практике);
- превосходит достоинствами (его усердие, неутомимость, любовь и красноречие превосходят подобные качества его учеников);
- постижение реальности (обладание вышеперечисленными качествами не может быть подвешенным в воздухе, так как тогда бы они были бы конечными);
- и т.д. (каждый следующий пункт включён в предыдущий).

Если мы явственно видим у своего учителя 10-е качество (неутомимость), то присутствуют и все остальные качества. Иначе 9-е качество (усердие) представляется нам временным.

----------

Lungrig (09.11.2011), Вангдраг (09.11.2011)

----------


## Greedy

> Наропа был пандитом, Марпа за текстами пешком ходил в Индию, рискуя жизнью, и потом передавал их суть Миларепе.


Наропа, Марпа и Миларепа - это основные учителя линии, которые являются основными не просто так, а благодаря своим превосходным качествам, превосходящих других, в том числе, и в знании Дхармы. Гампопа, в этом отношении, вообще обладал сверхобширными знаниями различных поучений.
В тоже время среднестатистический тибетец практикует Дхарму под руководством ламы, от которого получает исключительно наставления по ежедневным практикам. Эти ламы, чаще всего, обладают постижением, полученным не в монастырях, а в ретритах, и часто говорят о Дхарме исключительно в рамках своей традиции. И о том, чем отличается воззрение на практику в традиции Сакья от традиции Кагью они вам не расскажут.

----------


## Dondhup

> "Понаблюдав за тем, как умирает злой человек, вы увидите, что это учитель, показывающий нам результаты действий". Падмасамбхава.
> 10 качеств учителя - это не собственная характеристика учителя, а свойство восприятия, которое воспринимает данное чувствующее существо как учителя.
> 
> Если мы не видим этих качеств в ком-то, то он, кем бы он ни был, учителем для нас стать не может.
> 
> Кто же касается непосредственно вопроса, то я могу воспринимать деятельность ламы Оле как обладающую качествами:
> - неутомимости (непрекращающееся перемещение из одного центра в другой на протяжении более 30-ти лет);
> - усердия (не прекращает свою деятельность);
> - любви (пользуется каждой свободной минутой, чтобы ответить на очередной вопрос по электронной почте, записать что-то для будущей лекции или книги);
> ...


Вы указали три качества, но в текстах не указано что обладание этими тремя качествами означает обладание всеми остальными. Слушая рассказы вышедших из АП ОН людей я сомневаюсь, что они присутствую, в частности на это указывает запрет на слушание наставлений Учителей других школ и призыв к отказу от своих Учителей из других школ.

----------

Еше Нинбо (09.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Долго читал. Не удержался.




> Эти ламы, чаще всего, обладают постижением, полученным не в монастырях, а в ретритах, и часто говорят о Дхарме исключительно в рамках своей традиции.


Шутки ради посмотрите программу трёхлетнего ретрита. Туда  входит и изучение текстов. По крайней мере такое было заявлено более года назад в традиции Карма Кагью. вдобавок большинство лам практически любой традиции получали некоторое образование и в монастырях. Да и про Миларепу также говорилось, что он изучал тексты, а не только практиковал садханы.




> И о том, чем отличается воззрение на практику в традиции Сакья от традиции Кагью они вам не расскажут.


Как раз многие ламы рассказать про это могут. Школы пересекались гораздо чаще и взаимное влияние было достаточно большим.

----------

Dondhup (09.11.2011), Гьялцен (10.11.2011), Еше Нинбо (09.11.2011), Сергей Ч (09.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> 10 качеств учителя - это не собственная характеристика учителя, а свойство восприятия, которое воспринимает данное чувствующее существо как учителя. Если мы не видим этих качеств в ком-то, то он, кем бы он ни был, учителем для нас стать не может.


О чем вы говорите? Если вы видите явные не благие качества и отсутствие благих, за долгое время наблюдения - то это не ваша галлюцинация, а правда жизни. 




> Кто же касается непосредственно вопроса, то я могу воспринимать деятельность ламы Оле как обладающую качествами:
> - неутомимости (непрекращающееся перемещение из одного центра в другой на протяжении более 30-ти лет);
> - усердия (не прекращает свою деятельность);
> - любви (пользуется каждой свободной минутой, чтобы ответить на очередной вопрос по электронной почте, записать что-то для будущей лекции или книги);
> - красноречия (своими ответами вдохновляет вопрошающих к дальнейшей практике);
> - превосходит достоинствами (его усердие, неутомимость, любовь и красноречие превосходят подобные качества его учеников);
> - постижение реальности (обладание вышеперечисленными качествами не может быть подвешенным в воздухе, так как тогда бы они были бы конечными);
> - и т.д. (каждый следующий пункт включён в предыдущий).
> 
> Если мы явственно видим у своего учителя 10-е качество (неутомимость), то присутствуют и все остальные качества. Иначе 9-е качество (усердие) представляется нам временным.


Ну постижение реальности, допустим вы вряд ли сможете проверить. А остальные качества имеются в наличие практически у любого политика, бизнесмена, оратора, духовного лидера, главы секты и т.п. Три качества, которые свойственны именно духовно и нравственно развитым людям, а для буддийских учителей являются необходимыми (недаром они стоят первыми в списке), у Оле Нидала к сожалению не развиты или отсутствуют, что признаете даже вы, как его последователь. Напомню, что это такие важные качества как: самообуздание, спокойствие и умиротворенность.

----------

Legba (09.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Наропа, Марпа и Миларепа - это основные учителя линии, которые являются основными не просто так, а благодаря своим превосходным качествам, превосходящих других, в том числе, и в знании Дхармы. Гампопа, в этом отношении, вообще обладал сверхобширными знаниями различных поучений.


Ну вот и я о том же. В других школах (например Дрикунг Кагью) говорится о важности знания Дхармы, а в ККОН это рудимент? Почему только один Оле Нидал не считает важным изучать Слово Будды и комментарии великих Учителей?




> В тоже время среднестатистический тибетец практикует Дхарму под руководством ламы, от которого получает исключительно наставления по ежедневным практикам.


Чему можно поучиться у тибетцев, так это исключительной вере. Но зачем уподобляться среднестатистическому малограмотному тибетцу в вопросах знания Дхармы?




> Эти ламы, чаще всего, обладают постижением, полученным не в монастырях, а в ретритах, и часто говорят о Дхарме исключительно в рамках своей традиции.


И большинство из них говорит о Дхарме так, что не возникает поводов говорить то, что Вы сказали о Нидале:  



> "Лама Оле, безусловно, не обладает энциклопедическими знания Дхармы и ко многим его трактовкам можно прицепится."


Если учитель обладает практическим постижением Дхармы, то тем более не будет противоречий его трактовок с теоретическими положениями Дхармы, потому что это и есть отражение практической её реализации самим Буддой и Великими учителями.

----------

Карма Палджор (10.11.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (09.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

"Ну постижение реальности, допустим вы вряд ли сможете проверить."
Если Учитель является арья-бодхисаттвой, то с объяснением Праджняпарамиты у него врядли будут затруднения, если не является еще, то необходимы знания Учения наставлений по Праджняпармите и способность объяснять Ученикам. Без Воззрения нив Махаяне ни в Ваджраяне ничего не выйдет.

----------

Сергей Ч (09.11.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Ну вот и я о том же. В других школах (например Дрикунг Кагью) говорится о важности знания Дхармы, а в ККОН это рудимент? Почему только один Оле Нидал не считает важным изучать Слово Будды и комментарии великих Учителей?


Кстати, Лама Гарчен Ринпоче из Дрикунг Кагью, говорит, что необязательно изучать очень много различных учений -- достаточно изучать "37 практик бодхисаттв", которые включают в себя все учения Будды. По-моему, такой подход является показательным для школы Кагью.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Кстати, Лама Гарчен Ринпоче из Дрикунг Кагью, говорит, что необязательно изучать очень много различных учений -- достаточно изучать "37 практик бодхисаттв", которые включают в себя все учения Будды. По-моему, такой подход является показательным для школы Кагью.


Это смотря кому и в каком контексте он говорил.
Если не ошибаюсь в кагью коренная тантра - Шри Чакрасамвара, без ее глубокого изучения вряд ли получиться ее практиковать.

----------

Сергей Ч (09.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Это смотря кому и в каком контексте он говорил.


Он говорит о важности изучения "37 практик бодхисаттв" на каждом учении. Во всех дхарма-центрах его учеников по всему миру изучение "37 практик" является главной практикой.




> Если не ошибаюсь в кагью коренная тантра - Шри Чакрасамвара, без ее глубокого изучения вряд ли получиться ее практиковать.


Насколько, я знаю, Лама Гарчен всегда говорит, что важнее всего -- развитие бодхичитты. Если удается практиковать бодхичитту -- то все другие практики будут удаваться сами собой.

Вот, кстати, еще пример подхода Кагью:




> Однажды я встретил бродячего йогина но имени Чералпа. Он переходил с места на место, разбивая палатку и занимаясь практикой. Он вёл очень простой образ жизни. Однажды он пришёл в наш монастырь, осмотрел мою комнату и нашёл её очень забавной из-за того, что она была полна статуэток и текстов. Я спросил его, что он практикует, и он ответил: «У меня есть всего две вещи – эта маленькая палатка и «Четыре Дхармы Гампопы». Мне не нужны все эти тома Писаний и садханы». Я сравнил то, чего достиг я и он, и стало ясно, что он действительно обладал бесстрашием и состраданием.
> 
> Тубтен Ринпоче


Я не хочу сказать, что изучение не нужно, просто бывают разные подходы. Сам я, например, склонен много изучать и мало практиковать.

----------

Вова Л. (09.11.2011), Сергей Ч (09.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот, кстати, еще пример подхода Кагью:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Однажды я встретил бродячего йогина но имени Чералпа. Он переходил с места на место, разбивая палатку и занимаясь практикой. Он вёл очень простой образ жизни. Однажды он пришёл в наш монастырь, осмотрел мою комнату и нашёл её очень забавной из-за того, что она была полна статуэток и текстов. Я спросил его, что он практикует, и он ответил: «У меня есть всего две вещи – эта маленькая палатка и «Четыре Дхармы Гампопы». Мне не нужны все эти тома Писаний и садханы». Я сравнил то, чего достиг я и он, и стало ясно, что он действительно обладал бесстрашием и состраданием.
> 
>  Тубтен Ринпоче


 Из этого никак не следует, что можно мнить себя йогином, подражая Великим учителям, и сразу заниматься лишь практикой. У людей с хорошей кармой другая ситуация. Великий мастер Кагью пел: _"Мои духовные устремления проснулись ещё в материнской утробе, и мне захотелось заниматься практикой. С восьми лет я пребывал в равностности"_. Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче говорит, что это пример созревания хорошей кармы. 
Изучение Дхармы, вера и почтение к ней- это безусловно залог хорошей кармы. А игнорирование и непридание ей значения- вряд ли..




> Я не хочу сказать, что изучение не нужно, просто бывают разные подходы. Сам я, например, склонен много изучать и мало практиковать.


Ну о причинах различия подходов я написал выше. Что касается изучения и практики.- Если изучении идёт не просто ради интереса, то оно будет способствовать развитию веры (саддхи) и полюбому послужит стимулом к серьёзной и главное безошибочной практике в ближайшем будущем. Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче говорит:
"Иногда, поддаваясь порыву сделать что-нибудь плохое, мы находимся под влиянием кармы. А иногда мы чувствуем веру в учения; ощущаем лёгкость на сердце, сочувствие, преданность и т.п., - но это случается крайне редко. Вот почему говорится: "Непрактикующих много, как звёзд в ночном небе; но те, кто практикует, редки, как звёзды утром". Так происходит благодаря карме."

----------

Lungrig (09.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Я еще раз хочу привести в пример Гарчена Ринпоче. Он советует нам, обычным ученикам, не ёгинам, практиковать простое учение -- "37 практик".

Кроме того, я вполне допускаю, что у последователей Оле лучше карма, чем у меня. Им нет необходимости прогрызать тома комментариев к мадхъямакааватаре и они сразу нацелены на практику, в отличии от меня. Кто знает?

К тому же многие из них, пройдя обучение у Нидала, потом получают серьезные учения и ванги у других учителей и практикуют.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нгакпы моут иметь жену и детей, однако от этого они не становятся мирянами. Вот что пишет в своей песне Шабкар Цогдрук Рангдрол:
> 
> Обитает в горах этот йогин косматый.
> На мне одежды монаха, но, как мирянин, я волосатый.
> Но ни монах, ни мирянин я, и ни кто-то меж ними,
> Я — нгакпа!


А зачем тогда одежды монаха? Одевался бы как все, если такой крутой. )))

Впрочем, не знаю как сейчас, но при совецкой власти в Иволге были женатые ламы, начиная с самого настоятеля Даши Ньимы (светлая ему память)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Кроме того, я вполне допускаю, что у последователей Оле лучше карма, чем у меня. Им нет необходимости прогрызать тома комментариев к мадхъямакааватаре и они сразу нацелены на практику, в отличии от меня. Кто знает?
> 
> К тому же многие из них, пройдя обучение у Нидала, потом получают серьезные учения и ванги у других учителей и практикуют.


Несомненно, но я не думаю, что в этом есть какая-то заслуга Оле Нидала. То, что люди встретились с Дхармой, и впоследствии нашли серьёзных учителей- это исключительно благодаря их благой карме.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Заслуга Оле в том, что он, как ни странно, обучает основам (ага, тем самым). И особенно делает акцент на преданности, что является очень важным в ваджраяне.

Хотя стиль, конечно, тот еще.

----------


## Greedy

> Кроме того, я вполне допускаю, что у последователей Оле лучше карма, чем у меня. Им нет необходимости прогрызать тома комментариев к мадхъямакааватаре и они сразу нацелены на практику, в отличии от меня. Кто знает?
> 
> К тому же многие из них, пройдя обучение у Нидала, потом получают серьезные учения и ванги у других учителей и практикуют.


Сравнивать карму я не решусь, но у ламы Оле, действительно, упор сделан исключительно на практику. И сделан таким образом, что любой, кто хоть как-то заинтересован изучением текстов, выходящих за рамки предлагаемых практик, оказывается неприкаянным. Поэтому такие люди, попрактиковав у Оле уходят к другим учителям, у которых уже получают то, к чему больше предрасположены. У тех, у кого нет и предрасположенности к тем практикам, которые даёт Оле, те к нему, вообще, не идут, и часто даже не видят в нём учителя.

___
Что касается 10-ти качеств учителя, то я сказал, что в каждом следующем содержится предыдущие. Поэтому если мы встречаем кого-то неутомимого, то, как минимум, самообузданием он обладает, иначе каким образом он умудряется неутомимо выполнять свою работу, если не владеет собой?

Но если говорить о сути, о том, что 10 качеств - это не *самостоятельные характеристики* учителя, а то, *каким мы должны видеть* чувствующее существо, чтобы *считать его учителем*.
Этот подход демонстрирует нам не только то, что какой-то лама является по своей природе чистым существом, но и наша сосед-пьяница. А то, как мы их воспринимаем (плохой, хороший, истинный учитель, шарлатан) - следствие имеющихся у нас омрачений.
Более того, этот же подход позволяет нам так же смотреть и на все возможные учения.
И полностью согласуется с самаей, согласно которой мы должны полностью воздерживаться от какой-либо критики не только учителей, но и их учений, а также вообще от критики каких-либо действий чувствующих существ.

----------

Lungrig (09.11.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Нгакпы моут иметь жену и детей, однако от этого они не становятся мирянами.


Это просто дело определений. Что в таком случае Вы понимаете под "мирянин"? 

Для меня образ жини мирянина - наличие жены, детей, постоянного дома. Человек может быть реализованым практиком, но это образ жизни мирянина, или, можно сказать "домохозяна" (чтобы не путать со словом "мирской").




> Обитает в горах этот йогин косматый.
> На мне одежды монаха, но, как мирянин, я волосатый.
> Но ни монах, ни мирянин я, и ни кто-то меж ними,
> Я — нгакпа!


К волосатости претензий, вроде, и не было.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Сравнивать карму я не решусь, но у ламы Оле, действительно, упор сделан исключительно на практику. И сделан таким образом, что любой, кто хоть как-то заинтересован изучением текстов, выходящих за рамки предлагаемых практик, оказывается неприкаянным.


Вы не хотите понять, что изучение (текстов и прочее) - это практика.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...энциклопедическими знания Дхармы...


 Причем тут энциклопедические знания. Если узнал, не важно как, одной практикой или тщательным изучением, то сможешь рассказать, и это не будет противоречить Дхарме, а если не знаешь, то будешь говорить глупости, противоречащие Дхарме.

----------


## Dondhup

В Бурятии был пандит, который наизусть знал весь Кагьюр. Что бы проверить его, тибетцы пригласи его в дацан, а под доску входной двери положили том Кагьюра. Пригласили войти его первым. Тогда он попросил зерна, и прочитав мантру, освятил вход.  
После того как вошед, ему говорят - уважаемый, вы нарушили самаю, переступили через том Дхармы. Он в ответ -нет, не переступал. Подняли доску, а под ней чистые листы.....

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это такая же несуразная градация, как и градация на "монашеский путь отречения" и на "путь мирянина и йогина". Вот и возникает вопрос относительно того, откуда Оле Нидал получил подобную информацию, неужто от учителей линии преемственности, с которыми поддерживает связь, или сам придумал???


Он так все трансформировал своим западным умом :Smilie:  Что ж поделать, ну не учился человек по всем правилам и соответественно буддийской программе обучения.

Уже давно сделала вывод, что на данный момент только несколько западных учеников могут давать Дхарму согласно традиции. Полагаю, что один из них - лама Олег. 

У меня есть стойкая убежденность, что Учитель должен все-таки учиться в монастыре с детства. И конечно же обладать выдающимися качествами.

Уже говорила, что в Гоманге есть хорошие монахи-калмыки и буряты, некоторые из них имеют реальный шанс стать хорошими Учителями.

Просто "западу" еще надо дать время.

----------

лесник (11.11.2011), Тао (19.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну постижение реальности, допустим вы вряд ли сможете проверить.


Совершенно спокойно можем проверить. Хоть и не сразу.

Если мы продвигаемся по Пути успешно, следуя советам и наставлениям Учителя, равно, как и другие его ученики, - он очень хорошо понимает относительную и абсолютную реальность :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Постижение реальности в данном контексте - постижение пустоты собственной самосущнсоти, т.е уровень арья-бодхисаттвы.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это смотря кому и в каком контексте он говорил.
> Если не ошибаюсь в кагью коренная тантра - Шри Чакрасамвара, без ее глубокого изучения вряд ли получиться ее практиковать.


Ошибаешься. Во-первых не надо говорит ьпро все школы Кагью. Везде есть свои особенности. Чтоже касается Карма Кагью, то основных там, насколько слышал, передают сейчас трёх основных йидамов. Но это только в последние столетия. Раньше программа также менялась. Были в качестве основных и гневные божества и пр.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Что касается 10-ти качеств учителя, то я сказал, что в каждом следующем содержится предыдущие. Поэтому если мы встречаем кого-то неутомимого, то, как минимум, самообузданием он обладает, иначе каким образом он умудряется неутомимо выполнять свою работу, если не владеет собой?


Неутомимый может и не обладать самообузданием, а быть просто глубоко больной личностью. Пример в истории можно найти. Поэтому неутомимость не является критерием. И собственно неутомимость к владению собой напрямую не относится.




> И полностью согласуется с самаей, согласно которой мы должны полностью воздерживаться от какой-либо критики не только учителей, но и их учений, а также вообще от критики каких-либо действий чувствующих существ.


Самая возникает после получения посвящений, а не получения лунгов и Прибежища.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Постижение реальности в данном контексте - постижение пустоты собственной самосущнсоти, т.е уровень арья-бодхисаттвы.


Да, именно это и проявляется при эффективной помощи подводимым. И подводимые могут чувствовать на себе это проявление Учителя.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> А зачем тогда одежды монаха? Одевался бы как все, если такой крутой. )))
> 
> Впрочем, не знаю как сейчас, но при совецкой власти в Иволге были женатые ламы, начиная с самого настоятеля Даши Ньимы (светлая ему память)





> _Следуя монашеской дисциплине, он одновременно вёл йогическую практику ваджраяны и, вероятно, являл из себя весьма экстравагантное зрелище, когда во время частых паломничеств появлялся в заплатанной монашеской юбке, в белой шали и с длинными волосами йогина._


Подобное возможно, вспомним хотя бы тех же тогдэнов.

----------


## Greedy

> Вы не хотите понять, что изучение (текстов и прочее) - это практика.


Почему же не хочу? Понимаю. Но, увы, как бы кому это не хотелось, это не практика ваджраяны.
В Карма Кагью учёность никто не отрицает. Хочется читать книги - читай.
Основная передача ламы Оле - практика гуру-йоги. Хочется чего-то ещё, больше, шире, объёмнее - силком никто не держит.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Почему же не хочу? Понимаю. Но, увы, как бы кому это не хотелось, это не практика ваджраяны.
> В Карма Кагью учёность никто не отрицает. Хочется читать книги - читай.
> Основная передача ламы Оле - практика гуру-йоги. Хочется чего-то ещё, больше, шире, объёмнее - силком никто не держит.


Ну что же. Похоже поднимается старый и неприятный вопрос, который постоянно всплывает то на этом форуме, то на других.
Практика ваджраяны почти невозможна без отработки воззрения. А воззрение основывается не только на устных разъяснениях, но и на изучении книжного материала. Плюс сюда следует добавить такой элемент как размышление или анализ. Также надо еще вспомнить, что для практики ваджраяны (особенно если это практика высших тантр) - *необходимо получение ванга*, одним лунгом не обойдёшься. И насколько мне память не изменяет - *Оле вангов не даёт*. Соответственно вопрос и о самае - тут излишен.

----------

Dondhup (10.11.2011), Гьялцен (10.11.2011), Кузьмич (10.11.2011), лесник (11.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (10.11.2011), Сергей Ч (10.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Greedy

Оле передаёт воззрение Махамудры. Не тантра и не плод, а именно воззрение. И все практики, которые выполняются в АП, трактуются исключительно через это воззрение.
Ванги тоже даются. Оле регулярно приглашает учителей, которые дают ванги на Авалокитешвару, Ченрезига, Ваджрасаттву и так далее.
Так же даются и специальные ванги для закончивших нёндро на 8-го Кармапу и на Чакрасамвару.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Оле передаёт воззрение Махамудры. Не тантра и не плод, а именно воззрение. И все практики, которые выполняются в АП, трактуются исключительно через это воззрение.


Супер. Превосходно. Но без ванга практика воззрения в этом ракурсе - будет пародией на ваджраяну. Иначе получается, что у вас практикуют сутру (но в какой-то странно форме).




> Ванги тоже даются. Оле регулярно приглашает учителей, которые дают ванги на Авалокитешвару, Ченрезига, Ваджрасаттву и так далее.
> Так же даются и специальные ванги для закончивших нёндро на 8-го Кармапу и на Чакрасамвару.


Ясно. В общем о ваджраяне лично у вас довольно странные представления, которые к ваджраяне отношение имеют косвенное. удачи на пути искаженного понимания

----------

Сергей Ч (10.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Махамудра относиться к практике этапа зогрим?

----------


## Greedy

Воззрение махамудры - это сутрическая практика.



> В общем о ваджраяне лично у вас довольно странные представления, которые к ваджраяне отношение имеют косвенное.


Что именно не так с моими представлениями?
Опишите, пожалуйста, в кратком виде правильное представление.

----------


## Dondhup

Поискал в интернете, открыл http://abhidharma.ru/A/Guru%20Mahasi...Nasok/0001.htm
Светоч Махамудры.
Пречистый Светильник, Который в Совершенстве и Полноте Освещает смысл Махамудры, Сущности Всех Явлений.
Целе Нацок Рандол.
И сразу в Первойм разделе. Махамудра основы.
Воззрение.
нашел цитаты из тантр Гухьясамаджи и Хеваджры.

Вы могли бы привести сутры в которых описывается Воззрение Махамудры?

----------


## Greedy

> Вы могли бы привести сутры в которых описывается Воззрение Махамудры?


Махамудра Третьего Кармапы

----------


## Dondhup

> Махамудра Третьего Кармапы


Такая сутра есть? Вы могли бы ссылку привести?

----------


## Greedy

> Такая сутра есть? Вы могли бы ссылку привести?


Не знаю, на счёт ссылок для скачивания, но если для Вас "Великая Печать" Оле Нидала неприемлема, то можно посмотреть это: http://www.kurukulla.ru/product/pesn...hunga-dordzhe/

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> У ОН есть много спорных и странных тезисов. Но все они являются второстепенными, не являются сутью того, о чем учит Оле. А самое главное, чему он учит --* это преданность Кармапе*. По-моему это очень и очень хорошо. Остальное -- его высказывания о сексе, о политике и т.д. -- это все второстепенно.


Простите, а где тот критерий, который определяет те или иные тезисы, как второстепенные, тем более, когда речь идёт об основополагающих темах? Довольно сложно представить чтобы существовал какой-то иной смысл, который бы находился в разрыве от заявленных тезисов.

Если говорить о преданности, то это пожалуй одна из наиболее острых тем, которая касается центров "Алмазного Пути". Для того чтобы определять эту преданность как факт положительный, следует для начала разобраться о какой преданности идёт речь, насколько смысл данной преданности соответствует смыслу преданности, о которой идёт речь в буддизме, чем такая преданность отличается от культа личности, и не является ли практика такой преданности попыткой выработать у своих последователей нездоровое отношение к роли учителя и психологическую зависимость от него, с расчётом на последующие манипуляции.




> По поводу темы треда: похоже, у Нидала есть определенный пунктик по поводу сексуальности, но это не является сутью того, о чем он учит.


Довольно странное утверждение, если учесть что вопрос сексуального поведения имеет непосредственное отношение к такой, сущностной составляющей Буддийского Учения, как Обеты Пратимокши, чем оно собственно и регулируется. Так что этот "определённый пунктик" представляется не просто безобидной забавой, а попыткой искажения одного из сущностных положений, учитывая всю своеобразность отношения Оле Нидала к вопросу секса и пример, который он подаёт своим поведением. 




> А по поводу того, учат ли в АП Ваджраяне: в нем, насколько я понимаю, в основном, учат Нендро. По-моему, это неплохо.


Здесь для начала необходимо определиться с тем, что представляет из себя нгондро, как предварительные практики. Когда мы говорим о нгондро, то мы подразумеваем не только особые предварительные практики, предназначенные для очищения внутренних отрицательных качеств и развития положительных, и которые выполняются в виде стотысячекратного повторения определённого набора практик, но и общие подготовительные практики, которые призваны сформировать адекватное отношение практикующего к основным принципам буддийского учения и характерного ему воззрения. Особые предварительные практики, как вы понимаете, являются логичным продолжением основных. Так вот по части основных предварительных практик, вернее по особенностям их изложения в рамках "Алмазного Пути" и возникли существенные вопросы и сомнения, которые, в свою очередь, и стали причиной возникновения данной темы и последующего обсуждения.

----------

Кузьмич (10.11.2011)

----------


## Greedy

> Так вот по части основных предварительных практик, вернее по особенностям их изложения в рамках "Алмазного Пути" и возникли существенные вопросы и сомнения, которые, в свою очередь, и стали причиной возникновения данной темы и последующего обсуждения.


А что не так с общими предварительными практиками в АП?

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Что касается практик, которые присутствуют в ККОН, то все новички начинают с общих лекций о буддизме, жизнеописаний Будды Шакьямуни и главных учителей линии. Подробно объясняется смысл прибежища, бодхичитты, предлагается подготовительная практика принятия прибежища в виде медитации, созданной на подобие медитации на ламу.





> Чего нет? Нет подробного изучения буддийской литературы - это личное дело каждого в ККОН. Соответственно нет и лекций по разным темам, связанным с различными аспектами буддийского учения.


Довольно противоречиво. Не находите?

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> А что не так с общими предварительными практиками в АП?


Характерное для центров "Алмазного Пути" отношение к Отречению, что подтверждается не только информацией, содержащейся в одном из ответов на часто задаваемые вопросы, с официального веб-сайта организации, но и ссылкой на публикацию вашей коллеги. Подобное, искажённое отношение к основам и основной цели буддийской практики по сути ставит крест на возможности определения данного учения как буддийского.

----------


## Greedy

> Довольно противоречиво. Не находите?


Нет. Чтобы что-то объяснить, необязательно нагружать ученика различными источниками информации. Если у него возникают сомнения относительно объяснения - тогда, пожалуйста. То же "Драгоценное украшение освобождения" никто не отменял и не запрещал  :Smilie: 





> Подобное, искажённое отношение к основам и основной цели буддийской практики


А что в нём искажённого?
"Путь мирянина" не подразумевает отказа от "мирских целей" и принятия "обетов мирянина"?
Или всё дело в слове "отречение"? Недопустимо использовать такие слова. Тем более в искажённом контексте - не буддийское отречение, а отречение от жизни мирянина.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Такая сутра есть? Вы могли бы ссылку привести?


Андрей. Такой сутры нет. Махамудра Третьего Кармапы вполне себе не сутра, поскольку подготовительные практики включают в себя вполне тантрические вещи. Махамудра 15-го Кармапы также не сутра, поскольку ясно говориться, что требуется ванг.

----------

Dondhup (10.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Андрей. Такой сутры нет. Махамудра Третьего Кармапы вполне себе не сутра, поскольку подготовительные практики включают в себя вполне тантрические вещи. Махамудра 15-го Кармапы также не сутра, поскольку ясно говориться, что требуется ванг.


Я подозревал  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> "Путь мирянина" не подразумевает отказа от "мирских целей" и принятия "обетов мирянина"?
> Или всё дело в слове "отречение"? Недопустимо использовать такие слова. Тем более в искажённом контексте - не буддийское отречение, а отречение от жизни мирянина.


Путь мирянина в кагью подразумевает принятие одного из обетов добродетельного мирянина. Без этого не очень хорошо принимать обеты бодхисаттвы и тантрические

----------

Вова Л. (10.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я подозревал


К слову сказать у Гампопы есть описание и ванга и того, почему гуру-йога может считаться практикой ваджраяны. Но опять-таки всё упирается в ванг. Хотя надо текст попсмотреть (в ринчен тердзё)

----------

Dondhup (10.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Воззрение махамудры - это сутрическая практика.


Махамудра сутры в Кагью не используется. Воззрение как таковое практикой также не является.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Нет. Чтобы что-то объяснить, необязательно нагружать ученика различными источниками информации. Если у него возникают сомнения относительно объяснения - тогда, пожалуйста. То же "Драгоценное украшение освобождения" никто не отменял и не запрещал


Скорее, сомнения могут возникнуть лишь на основании сопоставления имеющейся у ученика информации, а об ограничениях на ознакомления с чужеродной "Алмазному Пути" литературой только ленивый не знает. Более того, возвращаясь к теме о преданности учителю, если отношение ученика к ней искаженно, то это существенно влияет на его способность к критическому мышлению и анализу, в особенности когда это касается слов его учителя, даже если он несёт откровенный бред. И даже если такой учитель как то странно интерпретирует Учение, при этом возможно даже опираясь на первоисточники, такой ученик будет думать что учитель всегда прав, в связи с тем, что его собственное понимание несовершенно в сравнении с пониманием учителя.    




> А что в нём искажённого? "Путь мирянина" не подразумевает отказа от "мирских целей" и принятия "обетов мирянина"?


Во-первых, нет никакого "пути мирянина". Есть Путь к Пробуждению на благо всех чувствующих существ, которым может следовать как мирянин, так и монах. Фактически единственная разница между мирянином и монахом состоит в количестве Обетов Пратимокши, что некоторым образом может сказываться на возможности использования некоторых видов практик, например связанных с вступлением в сексуальную связь. Однако и тут не всё так однозначно, поскольку когда монах духовно готов к такого уровня практикам и они приобретают для него особую актуальность, он имеет возможность сложить обеты.




> Или всё дело в слове "отречение"? Недопустимо использовать такие слова. Тем более в искажённом контексте - не буддийское отречение, а отречение от жизни мирянина.


 Всё дело в значении, которое стоит за подобными, крайне противоречивыми форумлировками, а публикации, подобные той, что пишет Е. Бурлуцкая, и которые пропускает редакционный совет вашей организации, наилучшим образом проясняют их значение, несмотря на Ваши попытки убедить нас в обратном.

----------

Dondhup (10.11.2011)

----------


## Greedy

> Махамудра сутры в Кагью не используется. Воззрение как таковое практикой также не является.


Практика воззрения Махамудры - это Махамудра Плода. На неё нужно получать особую передачу.
Есть ещё тантрическая практика Махамудры, которая есть в Кагью, но в АП её не практикуют.
Сутрический подход к Махамудре является подходом изучения, размышления и применения этого взгляда к различным ситуациям в жизни. Именно этот подход практикуется в АП.




> Фактически единственная разница между мирянином и монахом состоит в количестве Обетов Пратимокши, что некоторым образом может сказываться на возможности использования некоторых видов практик, например связанных с вступлением в сексуальную связь.


А никто и не говорит, что в АП сексом занимаются, практикуя сексуальный союз.





> несмотря на Ваши попытки убедить нас в обратном


К сожалению, я лишь показываю различные варианты подхода к одной и той же ситуации.
К тому же, использование подхода Махамудры позволяет мне смотреть на ситуацию сквозь любые концепции. Там, где кто-то видит "плохое", "ошибочное", "искажённое", кто-то другой может видеть "хорошее", "правильное", "исходное". Но при этом, все эти концептуальные оценки - не более чем вилами по воде писаны. И остаётся только принимать тот факт, что эта ситуация воспринимается, без её концептуального изучения.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Сутрический подход к Махамудре является подходом изучения, размышления и применения этого взгляда к различным ситуациям в жизни. Именно этот подход практикуется в АП.


Это ваши личные измышления, или есть идентичные слова самого Оле Нидала? если есть, то словами каких Учителей он это подтверждает?

----------


## Greedy

Что касается Махамудры, то я не знаком с такими распространёнными лекциями, как например лекции по Махамудре традиции Гелуг-Кагью Далай-ламы.
Но что я могу сказать. Воззрение уровня "единство ясности и пустоты" - это сущностная часть Махамудры Сутры. Практикуется это наставление рассмотрением всего существующего, как объединение свободны от концептуализации и пустотности.
Не удивлюсь, если в лекциях Далай-ламы о Махамудре уровня Сутры говорится тоже самое.

Махамудра уровня Тантры, которая действительно практикуется в линии Кагью - это сущностные наставления по практикам уровня Шести Йог Наропы, где говорится об объединении блаженства и пустотности.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Практика воззрения Махамудры - это Махамудра Плода.


Практика махамудры включает в себя три момента - *поведение, воззрение и собственно медитацию*.
Что же касается трактовки махамудры третьего Кармапы, то можно заглянуть и в текст и комментарии. В частности в сети есть комменты от 1998 года. Но так как при практике Махамудры Оле сводит для начала всё к нендро, то становится странным предположение о практике сутры-махамудры, поскольку подношение мандалы и гуру-йога к сутре имеют очень слабое отношение. Прошу не заставлять смотреть в текст Гампопы о практике гуру-йоги и махамудры. Вам скорее всего не понравятся цитаты оттуда.




> Сутрический подход к Махамудре является подходом изучения, размышления и применения этого взгляда к различным ситуациям в жизни. Именно этот подход практикуется в АП.


С учетом практик, необходимых для освоения махамудры, ваши представления о АП получаются несоответствующими действительности.  Вдобавок и в тантрическом и в сутрическом подходе к практике - отречение есть. Чего нет в АП, кроме рекомендаций.




> К сожалению, я лишь показываю различные варианты подхода к одной и той же ситуации.


Не уверен, что вы можете показать различные варианты, если собственно подход к практике у вас несколько странный.
К слову сказать вы при этом также должны отрабатывать и такие вещи как шаматха и випашьяна (обязательные моменты в практике махамудры). Так что у вас похоже о практике достаточно смутные представления.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Махамудра уровня Тантры, которая действительно практикуется в линии Кагью - это сущностные наставления по практикам уровня Шести Йог Наропы, где говорится об объединении блаженства и пустотности.


Бред. Махамудра уровня тантры может и не включать в себя шесть йог. У Гампопы это ясно сказано и также хорошо сказано в текстах 15-го Кармапы и одного из Шамапр по махамудре

----------


## Greedy

> Бред. Махамудра уровня тантры может и не включать в себя шесть йог.





> сущностные наставления по практикам *уровня* Шести Йог Наропы, где говорится об объединении блаженства и пустотности.


Ок, может и не включать. Я, вроде, и не сказал, что включает  :Frown: 




> Оле сводит для начала всё к нендро


Оле сводит всё к нёндро, потому что главной практикой в АП является гуру-йога, которую можно выполнять, только сделав нёндро.




> Вдобавок и в тантрическом и в сутрическом подходе к практике - отречение есть.


Т.е., всё таки, сутрический подход к Махамудре имеется? Не требующий нёндро? Так Оле курс Махамудры читает всем желающим. Кто хочет, применяет это воззрение в своей жизни, кто не хочет - не применяет.




> отречение есть. Чего нет в АП, кроме рекомендаций.


Ок. Для стороннего наблюдателя в АП есть только рекомендаций относительно отречения.
Для ученика Оле есть отречение, но которое возникает не вследствие декламации каких-то строк, а исключительно через понимания того, зачем мы отрекаемся. Через личные опыт того, как помогает идти к Просветлению данное отречение.

Поэтому Оле на загоняет никого ни в какие рамки. Если кто-то не понимает смысла воздерживаться от употребления алкоголя, то всё его отречение будет насилием над собой. Не говоря уже о более серьёзных обетах, связанных, например, с обереганием жизни других существ. Если нет ясного понимания этого, то нет никакой возможности уверенно говорить о сохранении обета.

Возьмём тот же обет бодхисаттвы, связанный с обязательством сохранять и развивать бодхичитту - достигать просветления ради блага всех живых существ.

Что по этому поводу говорит Гампопа?
Если у нас есть привязанность к этой жизни, к мирским целям, то следует размышлять над непостоянством.
Если у нас есть привязанность к удовольствиям этой жизни, то следует размышлять над тем, что все ощущения (приятные, неприятные и нейтральные) являются, в своей сути, страданием, и над обусловленностью всего возникающего.
Если у нас есть привязанность к удовольствию покоя, то следует размышлять над любящей добротой (желание привести всех существ к счастью) и над состраданием (желание отвратить всех существ от страдания) - именно в такой активной форме, а не просто, чтобы они были свободны.

И что в этой ситуации делает бодхисаттва? Он принимает обет развивать и пребывать в этом настрое, устраняющий привязанность к не мирскому покою.
А теперь кто-то попадает в ситуацию, что чьё-то отвратительное поведение вызывает у него отвращение (возьмём самый яркий пример, связанный с сексуальным поведением). Что обычно делает этот человек? Он даёт наставления о том, что так вести себя нельзя, это неправильно.
Если, при этом наш совет основан на том, что этим своим поведением этот человек доставляет нам неудобства (пусть даже жена изменяет), то мы нарушаем взятый на себя обет бодхисаттвы, потому что наш совет мотивирован нашим стремлением к покою, либо к устранению собственного обусловленного страдания.

Но если наш совет - это попытка углубить понимание происходящего, то в этом случае, нас совершенно не заботит, изменится этот человек или нет. Всё что мы можем для него сделать - это быть указателем на путь, приводящий к не мирскому счастью.
Но если мы кого-то силком тащим на этот путь, то мы не бодхисаттвы.

___



> К слову сказать вы при этом также должны отрабатывать и такие вещи как шаматха и випашьяна (обязательные моменты в практике махамудры).


Шаматха в махамудре - это пребывание в воззрении махамудры. Випашьяна - видение всего происходящего реализацией этого воззрения.
Махамудра Плода от окончательного прибежища и Махаати отличается только лишь терминологическим подходом и требует введения, устраняющего любые сомнения относительно плода.

----------


## Greedy

Немного добавлю.
Вышеперечисленное относится к уровню учителя, который в своей помощи должен быть лишён какой-либо мотивации, чтобы его помощь была не мирской.

Что касается обычных существ, то со всеми своими недостатками и отвратительным поведением мы никак не соответствуем этому уровню.
Но для того, чтобы соответствовать, мы делаем практики, которые состоят из:
- успокоения и размышления над четырьмя мыслями, изменяющих жизнь;
- принятием прибежища и обращением к держателями линии преемственности;
- непосредственно практикой, устраняющей омрачения;
- и посвящение накопленной заслуги, чтобы она приносила благо всем чувствующим существам.
Все те же Четыре Дхармы Гампопы. И во всех практиках, которые даёт Оле, они полностью присутствуют. А значит, учение, которое даёт Оле, в этом плане полностью аутентичное.

Что же касается временем между сессиями, то здесь, практиками какой бы линии преемственности мы не занимались, мы подвержены тем омрачениям, которые у нас имеются. И советы Оле здесь касаются не принятием на себя ограничений, а развития понимания ущербности и бессмысленности нашего эмоционального поведения. Т.е. развивать осознанность между сессиями.

И что правда, то правда, большинство практикующих в АП являются людьми экспрессивными. Но давать им наставления о том, что им надо себя ограничивать, равносильно тому, что советовать конченому вору больше не воровать. Пару дней он, может быть, и потерпит, но потом вернётся за старое.
А историю о том, что надо советовать такому вору, мы все очень хорошо знаем.

----------

Lungrig (10.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> равносильно тому, что советовать конченому вору больше не воровать.


 Это не значит, что надо советовать воровать. Вору, если он интересуется, надо разъяснять к чему приводит воровство, а не Дхарму под него искажать лишь бы "учился Дхарме". В результате появляются люди, которые приходят и заявляют, что их воровство это Дхарма.

----------


## Lungrig

Оле, конечно, очень нестандартный учитель. Не забравшись к нему "в голову"(или сердце) и не узнав мотивацию его высказываний, невозможно однозначно утверждать, что он "неправильный".
И хоть Greedy рассуждает терминами и в логике АП, все равно чувствуется, что человек отделяет зерна от плевел. А не это ли главное в практике?

----------


## Aion

> А не это ли главное в практике?


Нет, "плевелы" существуют только в омрачённом уме ученика.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Оле сводит всё к нёндро, потому что главной практикой в АП является гуру-йога, которую можно выполнять, только сделав нёндро.


Гуру-йогу можно делать и без нендро. Тут ограничений как раз особых нет.




> Т.е., всё таки, сутрический подход к Махамудре имеется? Не требующий нёндро? Так Оле курс Махамудры читает всем желающим. Кто хочет, применяет это воззрение в своей жизни, кто не хочет - не применяет.


Махамудра в Кагью имеет своим основанием нендро. Будь то практика Махамудры в Карма Кагью или Дрикунг Кагью. Само воззрение без поддержки практики - в общем-то тоже бессмысленно. И вариант - тут применяю, тут не применяю - не подходит.




> Поэтому Оле на загоняет никого ни в какие рамки. Если кто-то не понимает смысла воздерживаться от употребления алкоголя, то всё его отречение будет насилием над собой. Не говоря уже о более серьёзных обетах, связанных, например, с обереганием жизни других существ. Если нет ясного понимания этого, то нет никакой возможности уверенно говорить о сохранении обета.


Практика ваджраяны (а позиционируется что практика в АП относится к такой) подразумевает под собой принятие обетов бодхисаттвы и обетов ваджраяны (в каком-либо из вариантов). Обеты бодхисаттвы (согласно Гампопе) принимаются после принятия хотя бы одного обета отречения. Если вы якобы осуществляете практики, то об этих моментах надо знать. Это фактически основа. Для этого даже специально обучения проходить не надо.




> Возьмём тот же обет бодхисаттвы, связанный с обязательством сохранять и развивать бодхичитту - достигать просветления ради блага всех живых существ.


Прежде чем приводить подобное утверждение, основанное на лекциях, а не собственно матчасти - посмотрите в текст Драгоценноеукрашение освобождения. Базовый текст для Карма Кагью в отношении махаяны. Там всё прекрасно описано.




> Если у нас есть привязанность к этой жизни, к мирским целям, то следует размышлять над непостоянством.


Ошибка. Размышления о непостоянстве используются не только для этих целей. И включают в себя также размышления о смерти.




> Если у нас есть привязанность к удовольствиям этой жизни, то следует размышлять над тем, что все ощущения (приятные, неприятные и нейтральные) являются, в своей сути, страданием, и над обусловленностью всего возникающего.


Пропустим, поскольку это также сводится к первому пункту.




> Если у нас есть привязанность к удовольствию покоя, то следует размышлять над любящей добротой (желание привести всех существ к счастью) и над состраданием (желание отвратить всех существ от страдания) - именно в такой активной форме, а не просто, чтобы они были свободны.


Опять урезанная формулировка.




> А теперь кто-то попадает в ситуацию, что чьё-то отвратительное поведение вызывает у него отвращение (возьмём самый яркий пример, связанный с сексуальным поведением). Что обычно делает этот человек? Он даёт наставления о том, что так вести себя нельзя, это неправильно.
> Если, при этом наш совет основан на том, что этим своим поведением этот человек доставляет нам неудобства (пусть даже жена изменяет), то мы нарушаем взятый на себя обет бодхисаттвы, потому что наш совет мотивирован нашим стремлением к покою, либо к устранению собственного обусловленного страдания.


Ошибка. Вы похоже решили написать, чтобы вы сделали на основании своего опыта. Однако в сутрах Шакьямуни также говорил про это. Причём не завуалированно, а достаточно четко. Вдобавок у вас тут идут уже искаженные представления.




> Но если мы кого-то силком тащим на этот путь, то мы не бодхисаттвы.


А вы и так не бодхисаттвы. Принятие обета не подразумевает, что вы достигли хотя бы первого бхуми. Всего лишь подразумевает необходимость развития соответствующей мотивации.




> Шаматха в махамудре - это пребывание в воззрении махамудры. Випашьяна - видение всего происходящего реализацией этого воззрения.
> Махамудра Плода от окончательного прибежища и Махаати отличается только лишь терминологическим подходом и требует введения, устраняющего любые сомнения относительно плода.


Опять ошибка и опять не одна. Сперва почитайте комменты скажем девятого Кармапы по махамудре и в частности по шаматхе. А заодно и по випашьяне. Говоря другими словами - прежде чем пытаться поучить других, подучите матчасть сами


Так ведь и заставят перевести тексты по махамудре в авторстве Гампопы.

----------

Еше Нинбо (11.11.2011), Сергей Ч (11.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Нет. Чтобы что-то объяснить, необязательно нагружать ученика различными источниками информации.


Боюсь, что в случае именно *подробного* объяснения, такая нагрузка неизбежна.




> К сожалению, я лишь показываю различные варианты подхода к одной и той же ситуации.
> К тому же, использование подхода Махамудры позволяет мне смотреть на ситуацию сквозь любые концепции. Там, где кто-то видит "плохое", "ошибочное", "искажённое", кто-то другой может видеть "хорошее", "правильное", "исходное". Но при этом, все эти концептуальные оценки - не более чем вилами по воде писаны. И остаётся только принимать тот факт, что эта ситуация воспринимается, без её концептуального изучения.


Подобное положение дел в центрах "Алмазного Пути" вызывает сожаление не только у Вас. Касательно же Ваших размышлений об относительном и абсолютном также возникает ряд вопросов. Занимаясь подобным анализом Вам придётся, как раз-таки, принять тот факт, что явления существуют на двух уровнях, как на абсолютном, так и на относительном, при чём, абсолютное существование не противоречит относительному. И на относительном уровне, подобные искажения Учения являются явлением, крайне негативным, даже несмотря на то, что с позиции абсолютной истины оно пустотно.

----------

Dondhup (11.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Размышления Оле на тему ануттара-йога тантры:



> _Высшая Радость и Красная Мудрость в союзе как пример 
> аспекта Просветления из маха-ануттара-йога-тантры.
> 
> В медитации мы сливаемся с ними, постепенно перенимаем их просветленные качества и учимся все лучше поддерживать это переживание в ходе всего дня. Благодаря доверию и работе с энергией у влюбленных развиваются мужские и женские качества Будд. Благодаря этому взаимоотношения и повседневная жизнь ощущаются как источник смысла и радости, каждое мгновение сияет сочувствием и любовью.
> 
> На этой высшей ступени нам не нужно умирать, чтобы оказаться в Чистой стране, не нужно идти куда-то, чтобы встретиться с Буддами. Каждое мгновение содержит в себе все. Мы доверяем пространству. Мы можем теперь есть мясо, пить пиво и наслаждаться активной ночной жизнью, поскольку знаем, что все является чистым. И мы способны непрерывно переживать все именно таким. Когда в нашем медитативном погружении проявляются Будды, мы ведем себя абсолютно естественно, потому что они выражают качества нашего собственного ума. Практикующий не напряжен и не делает ничего искусственного, поскольку знает, что суть всех явлений одинакова — то есть пуста, в смысле отсутствия у них непреходящей собственной природы. Глубокое понимание того, что никакие явления не могут возникать сами по себе, что все они появляются в зависимости от многих условий, расслабляет нас и одновременно освобождает от привязанности. Ничто — ни вещи, ни существа — не может оставаться постоянным: все подвержено непрерывному изменению. Начиная с этого уровня, игривое многообразие пространства становится непосредственным переживанием ума, и это состояние усиливается до ощущения «десяти тысяч вольт блаженства» в каждой клетке тела. Здесь все время подтверждается высшее видение: воспринимающее пространство каждого неотделимо от радости, смысла, мужества и избытка. Мы узнаем самих себя как форму Просветления. Будды-мужчины и Будды-женщины в союзе, на которых мы медитируем, придают всему законченность.
> 
> В буддийском изобразительном языке тантрических партнеров иногда заменяют символы, то есть определенные предметы или украшения. Это проще, чем всегда рисовать рядом счастливицу или счастливца. Если, например, Будды держат у сердца колокольчик и дордже, это символизирует любовный союз. Если Будда придерживает левой рукой длинный жезл — так обозначается недостающая «половина»._


Кто-нибудь слышал про "женские качества Будд"?  :EEK!: 

Относительно пассажа выделенного красным, могу сказать, что всё больше замечаю как Оле пытается представить Ваджраяну как нечто отдельное от базовых принципов Махаяны, в результате чего и появляется подобный бред. 

Всё дело в том, что объясняя значение ануттара-йога тантры с точки зрения обычного практикующего, Оле упускает из виду одну, немаловажную деталь, которая состоит в том, что в тантре мы представляем себя в виде того или иного йидама, представляя, что это и есть то состояние будды, которого мы пока ещё не достигли, но которого мы можем достичь. При этом, мы отдаём себе отчёт, что пока ещё мы не являемся этим божеством, или йидамом, но если мы будем таким образом практиковать, то это создаст причины к тому, чтобы мы на самом деле проявились в этой форме. Считать что мы уже Будда Шакьямуни, Тара или Чакрасамвара - это уподобляться безумцу, который считает себя Наполеоном, Клеопатрой или Карлом Марксом.

Исходя из данных соображений приведу одну из цитат д-ра Берзина:



> _Представлять себя как божество, не будучи готовыми отказаться от нашего обычного представления о себе – представления о прочном «я», обладающем своего рода прочной индивидуальностью, – это прямая дорога к шизофрении, а не к освобождению. Мы по-прежнему будем иметь это безумное, совершенно болезненное и фиксированное представление о себе, а затем мы добавим поверх него искусственное убеждение: «Я божество». Тогда мы можем легко обезуметь, говоря, например: «Я рассержен – это мое гневное лицо божества». Или можем заниматься сексом с каждым, кого мы встретили, поскольку: «Я – такое-то божество с супругой, и заниматься сексом с каждым – это высокая тантрическая практика». Все это представляет собой большую опасность и может произойти, если мы занялись тантрой, не имея в качестве фундамента решимости быть свободными, – без отречения от нашего обычного представления о самих себе.
> 
> Чтобы отречься от такого представления о себе, совершенно необходимо правильно понимать пустотность. Иначе как мы сможем преобразовать представление о себе? Без правильного понимания мы можем совсем сойти с ума, думая: «Все представляет собой лишь мандалу, все совершенно вокруг меня, и каждый является буддой», – очень странным образом, и затем мы даже перестанем быть внимательными, переходя улицу, и попадем под автомобиль.
> 
> Более того, абсолютно необходимо иметь такие качества, как любовь, сострадание и бодхичитта. Мы совершаем все эти практики с тем, чтобы принести пользу другим, заботясь о других. Именно бодхичитта побуждает нас применять все это как метод для того, чтобы иметь дело с окружающим миром и с другими людьми. Без этого очень легко оказаться в буддийском Диснейленде: просто уйти в некую странную воображаемую страну._

----------

Wyrd (11.11.2011), Же Ка (11.11.2011), Карма Палджор (11.11.2011), Кузьмич (12.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.11.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (13.11.2011), Сергей Ч (11.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Относительно пассажа выделенного красным, могу сказать, что всё больше замечаю как Оле пытается представить Ваджраяну как нечто отдельное от базовых принципов Махаяны, в результате чего и появляется подобный бред.


Ваджраяна и так отдельная колесница от Махаяны. А выделеное красным не имеет отношения ни к Махаяне, ни к Ваджраяне. Для свободного ума, достигшего результатов практикой Ваджраяны, мясо, пиво и ночная жизнь бесполезная сансара. Глупое и бесполезное самооутверждение в социуме - "посмотрите какой я красивый свободно пью, мясо жую и наслаждаюсь активной ночной жизнью." В ночной клуб сходить, там таких вагон и маленькая тележка  :Big Grin:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ваджраяна и так отдельная колесница от Махаяны.


Может Вы имели ввиду отличия Ваджраяны от Парамитаяны? Ведь колесница бодхисаттв двояка: [причинная] Колесница уровней и парамит – Парамитаяна и Колесница Тайной Мантры, плода – Ваджраяна. Таким образом, терминами "Колесница причины" и "Колесница плода" обозначаются две Колесницы [Махаяны]. Поэтому Ваджраяна не является отдельной от Махаяны колесницей. Главная цель махаянистов обоих типов – благо других, а не Пробуждение для собственного блага.

----------

Dondhup (11.11.2011), Legba (11.11.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (11.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (12.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> ...Главная цель махаянистов обоих типов – благо других, а не Пробуждение для собственного блага.


имхо, формулировка - на благо ВСЕХ живых существ, включает в себя и то и другое, Вам так не кажеться?  :Wink: 



> Ваджраяна и так отдельная колесница от Махаяны...


а вот Учителя до сих пор наставляли, что Ваджраяна включает в себя Махаяну, а та, в свою очередь, включает в себя Хинаяну... так что было бы интересно узнать, когда это они и у кого так разъехались то вдруг и с чего бы это? =)

----------

Тао (19.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> имхо, формулировка - на благо ВСЕХ живых существ, включает в себя и то и другое, Вам так не кажеться?


Так и есть. Заботясь о благе других, бодхисаттва реализует и своё собственное. ) Но речь о том, что попытки представить Ваджраяну как нечто отдельное от базовых принципов Махаяны- есть заблуждение. Гуру Ринпоче сказал:

" Великая колесница и Тайная Мантра поистине отличаются особым признаком - зарождением бодхичитты. "

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (11.11.2011), Же Ка (11.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (12.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Размышления Оле на тему ануттара-йога тантры:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Мы можем теперь есть мясо, пить пиво и наслаждаться активной ночной жизнью, поскольку знаем, что все является чистым.


Т.е. по сути получается, что цель буддийской  практики сосотит в достижение реализации, необходимой для того, чтобы можно было наслаждаться жизнью без последствий. Только так можно понять сказанное Оле Нидалом.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (12.11.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (11.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> Так и есть. Заботясь о благе других, бодхисаттва реализует и своё собственное. ) Но речь о том, что попытки представить Ваджраяну как нечто отдельное от базовых принципов Махаяны- есть заблуждение. Гуру Ринпоче сказал:
> 
> " Великая колесница и Тайная Мантра поистине отличаются особым признаком - зарождением бодхичитты. "


теперь всё сходится =) + до сих пор в некоторых практиках Тайной Мантры (во многих терма) самое первое это как раз порождение бодхичитты, потом уже следует принятие прибежища и т.д.; устоявшийся же порядок практик, где 1- прибежище, 2-бодхичитта - это скорее уже их формализация (так учителя говорят).

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Может Вы имели ввиду отличия Ваджраяны от Парамитаяны? Ведь колесница бодхисаттв двояка: [причинная] Колесница уровней и парамит – Парамитаяна и Колесница Тайной Мантры, плода – Ваджраяна. Таким образом, терминами "Колесница причины" и "Колесница плода" обозначаются две Колесницы [Махаяны]. Поэтому Ваджраяна не является отдельной от Махаяны колесницей.


 О девяти колесницах - "Воззрение (или направленность) разных колесниц различны. ", "Каждая из колесниц, начиная со шравака-яны, имеет *свои собственные* воззрение, медитацию и поведение.", "Разница между колесницами не в терминологии, но в насыщении одних и тех же терминов все более глубоким смыслом." Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче "Нарисованное радугой"




> а вот Учителя до сих пор наставляли, что Ваджраяна включает в себя Махаяну, а та, в свою очередь, включает в себя Хинаяну... так что было бы интересно узнать, когда это они и у кого так разъехались то вдруг и с чего бы это? =)


 Это говорится про то, что в самой по себе Ваджраяне есть тоже самое, что и в Махаяне. Как пять яблок включают в себя три яблока, а другие три яблока включают одно яблоко, и еще одно яблоко отдельно. Бодхичитта и пустотность без Махаяны в Ваджраяне присутствует, и их смысл еще глубже, чем в Махаяне.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Бодхичитта и пустотность без Махаяны в Ваджраяне присутствует, и их смысл еще глубже, чем в Махаяне.


Во-первых: бодхисаттвы, практикующие Мантру или Парамиту, одинаково решительно настроены достичь совершенного состояния Будды для блага всех существ. Поэтому, по сути бодхичитты они не могут разниться. Во-вторых: нет воззрения выше, чем замысел Праджняпарамиты и других сутр конечного смысла. 
 Главные отличительные особенности двух путей Махаяны (парамитаяны и ваджраяны) кроются в _методе_, служащем причиной становления Покровителем и Прибежищем существ, проявляющимся в Рупакае ради блага других. Стоит заметить, что Ваджраянский метод его достижения – йога божества – созерцание себя в образе, схожем с Рупакаей, превосходит метод другой Колесницы (Парамитаяны). Поэтому, разделению Махаяны на две колесницы послужила не мудрость постижения глубокого, а именно метод.
Таким образом, Ваджраяна существует именно в рамках Махаяны, и наряду с Парамитаяной, является лишь методом достижения состояния Будды, а не является отдельной от Махаяны  колесницей, разнящейся по сути достигаемого.

----------

Же Ка (11.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Поэтому, разделению Махаяны на две колесницы послужила не мудрость постижения глубокого.


В самих шести колесницах Тантр различные воззрение, медитацию и поведение. Если вы не знаете тонкостей каждой колесницы, то давайте тогда говорить, что вы просто их не знаете, а не делать громкие заявления. А поспорить хотите(мне ваши фантазии не интересны), то можете спорить с Тулку Ургьеном Ринпоче - "Разница между колесницами не в терминологии, но в насыщении одних и тех же терминов все более глубоким смыслом." Там же он разъясняет про "мудрость постижения глубокого", если интересует, то ознакомьтесь. Как можете и ознакомиться с коренной тантрой Дзогчен Кьюнджед Гьялпо, где ясно описаны колесницы, и как они вообще появились.

----------


## Же Ка

> Спорьте с ним - "Разница между колесницами не в терминологии, но в насыщении одних и тех же терминов все более глубоким смыслом."  ...


так с этим никто и не спорит =) здесь всё чётко и ясно! и совсем не про то, что "Ваджраяна и так отдельная колесница от Махаяны" или что по-вашему получается -> насытились, типа, глубиной и отделились, так? так вот никто никуда не отделялся, а токма углублялся =)

----------

Сергей Ч (11.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Спорьте с ним - "Разница между колесницами не в терминологии, но в насыщении одних и тех же терминов все более глубоким смыслом."  Мне ваши фантазии не интересны.


Если Вы поймёте, что Махаяна включает в себя Парамитаяну и Ваджраяну, которые кончно же отличаются как методы-колесницы достижения одной цели-состояния Будды, то поймёте, что спорить здесь не с чем. Глубина методов Ваджраяны и наделение некоторых терминов сокровенным смыслом не говорит о том, что у неё совершенно иной плод, чем в Махаяне.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Если Вы поймёте, что Махаяна включает в себя Парамитаяну и Ваджраяну,


Когда вы узнаете, что Махаяна более поздняя колесница, чем Ваджраяна, то поймете что к чему. Кунджед Гьялпо цитировать тут не буду, так как нет под рукой, да и желающие сами могут достать и почитать, если интересует.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> так с этим никто и не спорит =) здесь всё чётко и ясно! и совсем не про то, что "Ваджраяна и так отдельная колесница от Махаяны" или что по-вашему получается -> насытились, типа, глубиной и отделились, так? так вот никто никуда не отделялся, а токма углублялся =)


 Вы вообще представляете, что такое полноценная колесница? нету такого, что достигаем плода Махаяны и переходим углубляться в Крия-Тантру, достигаем в ней плода, переходим углубляться в следующую, и так до наивысшей колесницы Ати. Это различные полноценные пути. Махаяна полноценная колесница со своим собственным путем, ведущим к окончательному плоду, и не нужна ей Ваджраяна или что-то еще, как и Ваджраяне не нужны другие пути. Не садится Бодхисаттва последней бхуми углубляться в Крия-тантру, так как он уже прошел путь Махаяны.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Когда вы узнаете, что Махаяна более поздняя колесница, чем Ваджраяна, то поймете что к чему. Кунджед Гьялпо цитировать тут не буду, так как нет под рукой, да и желающие сами могут достать и почитать, если интересует.


Я Вам про фому, Вы мне про ерёму. ) Ваджраяна- это можно сказать вершина Махаяны, включающей в себя также и Парамитаяну, про которую Вы по всей видимости и говорите.
Вот  Торчинов хорошо об этом говорит:

" хотя сами последователи тантризма и говорят о «пути сутр» (Хинаяна и Махаяна) и «пути мантр», тем не менее они предпочитают называть свое учение Ваджраяной, противопоставляя ее не Махаяне (тантры всегда подчеркивают, что Ваджраяна суть «путь», яна, внутри Махаяны), а классическому махаянскому пути постепенного совершенствования, так называемой Парамитаяне, то есть Пути Парамит, или совершенств, переводящих на Тот Берег. То есть Ваджраяна противопоставляется именно Парамитаяне, а не Махаяне, которая включает в себя и Парамитаяну (достижение состояния Будды за три неисчислимых кальпы), и Ваджраяну (достижение состояния Будды за одну жизнь, «в этом теле»). "

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вот  Торчинов хорошо об этом говорит:


А вот Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче хорошо пишет "система Махаяны; в ней описываются стадии продвижения по пяти путям и десяти бхуми" "Еще о типах: говорят, что Маха, Ану и Ати - три Колеса Дхармы Дхармакайя-будды. Крийя, Упа и Йога - три Колеса Дхармы, объясняемые Самбхогакайя-буддой. Колесницы шраваков, пратьекабудд и бодхисаттв - три Колеса Дхармы, преподанные Нирманакайя-буддой." "...продвижения по пяти путям и десяти бхуми" это колесница бодхисаттв.

----------


## Же Ка

> Вы вообще представляете, что такое полноценная колесница?


полагаю, что представляю ) видите ли, для меня и телега - это полноценная колесница и телега с моторчиком - тоже полноценная колесница и телега с моторчиком и крылышками - так же полноценная колесница. а вот сами по себе моторчик или моторчик с крылышки - не являются полноценными колесницами, по отдельности они без-смысленны  =)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> полагаю, что представляю ) просто для меня, видите ли, и телега - это полноценная колесница и телега с моторчиком - тоже полноценная колесница и телега с моторчиком и крылышками - так же полноценная колесница =)


Ваджраяна не моторчики и крылышки к Махаяне. Каждая колесница с различным воззрением, и различными способами работает с Телом, Речью и Умом для достижения плода.

----------


## Же Ка

> Ваджраяна не моторчики и крылышки к Махаяне. Каждая колесница с различным воззрением, и различными способами работает с Телом, Речью и Умом для достижения плода.


да-да, точно так же как и на телеге, в спорткаре и в самолете разный угол обзора, принципы движения и возжи =) но в самолете без кабины и без двигателя с одними крылышками разве далеко улетишь? так же и в Тайном Мантре без отречения и без бодхичитты будешь себя чувствовать как-то... не так =)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> .. без отречения и без бодхичитты


Нормально в Ваджраяне без отречения и того, как бодхичитта понимается в Махаяне. Колесница Ваджраяны это практика в уединении, где не надо контролировать свое поведение отречением от сансарных действий, так этих действий в уединении нету, как и бодхичитту(относительную) не к кому развивать так как один. Понимание состояния других существ, разовьется в ходе обнаружения своего собственного состояния при практике.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А вот Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче хорошо пишет "система Махаяны; в ней описываются стадии продвижения по пяти путям и десяти бхуми"


Ну очевидно, что говорится именно о пути парамит.




> Ваджраяна не моторчики и крылышки к Махаяне. Каждая колесница с различным воззрением, и различными способами работает с Телом, Речью и Умом для достижения плода.


Ваджраяна является быстрым путём реализации состояния будды ради блага всех существ. Это является общей целью, плодом обеих колесниц (парамитаяны и ваджраяны) на которые подразделяется Махаяна. Конечно, каждая из этих колесниц является полноценной, но обе существуют в рамках Махаяны. Надеюсь Вы не будете спорить с тем, что без бодхичитты в Ваджраяне делать нечего? Поэтому бывает, что бодхисаттва следующий путём парамит, развивший бодхичитту и отречние, может ускориться, вступив в Ваджраяну.

----------


## Же Ка

> Нормально в Ваджраяне без отречения и того, как бодхичитта понимается в Махаяне. Колесница Ваджраяны это практика в уединении, где не надо контролировать свое поведение отречением от сансарных действий, так этих действий в уединении нету, как и бодхичитту(относительную) не к кому развивать так как один. Понимание состояния других существ, разовьется в ходе обнаружения своего собственного состояния при практике.


и что там в таких практиках в уединении позволяешь себе абсолютно безконтрольно отрываться как хочешь, забиваешь на всех и на вся и... и достигаешь так пробуждения? вау! =) это так заманчиво, особенно, во времена кали-юги...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну очевидно, что говорится именно о пути парамит.


О да.. и по глупости называется Махаяной, а Ваджраяна Махаяной не называется.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> и что там в таких практиках в уединении позволяешь себе абсолютно безконтрольно отрываться как хочешь, забиваешь на всех и на вся и... и достигаешь так пробуждения? вау! =) это так заманчиво, особенно, во времена кали-юги...


К чему это? в этих практиках занимаются практикой, а не отвлекаются на безконтрольное отрывание и забивание на всех и вся.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Нормально в Ваджраяне без отречения и того, как бодхичитта понимается в Махаяне. Колесница Ваджраяны это практика в уединении, где не надо контролировать свое поведение отречением от сансарных действий, так этих действий в уединении нету, как и бодхичитту(относительную) не к кому развивать так как один. Понимание состояния других существ, разовьется в ходе обнаружения своего собственного состояния при практике.


Это Ваши фантазии. А вот, что говорит Гуру Ринпоче по поводу зарождения бодхичитты как пути:

Цогял, если, войдя в Махаяну, ты не практикуешь бодхичитту, то падешь в низшие колесницы. Поэтому важно всегда зарождать ум, устремленный к высшему просветлению, и усердно приучаться приносить благо другим.
В сутрах и тантрах Махаяны даны бесчисленные подробные объяснения этого. При кратком объяснении Бодхичитты согласно этим учениям, она разделяется на три части: внешняя практика, внутренняя практика и тайная практика.

И ещё:

" Не взрастив Бодхичитту, вы не достигнете Просветления, хотя можете стать мастером мантры и быть очень сильным. "

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011), Шагдар (14.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это Ваши фантазии.


Это не мои фантазии. Почитал про Парамитаяну, Мантраяну. Определенно это различные подходы в объяснении колесниц. В Ньингма колесниц вообще девять, в отличии от школ новых переводов. Почитайте Нарисованное радугой, Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче там объясняет некоторые ньюансы различных колесниц, также в Кунджед Гьялпо объясняется природа различных колесниц. Я на этот подход опирался. В разделении Махаяны на Парамитаяну и Мантраяну опираются на единый принцип "достичь просветления для блага всех существ" и развитие парамит, пути Парамитаяны и Мантраяны только различны в реализации этого, и практики Парамитаяны используются как вспомогательные для развития нужных качеств.

----------

Сергей Ч (12.11.2011)

----------


## Greedy

> Цогял, если, войдя в Махаяну, ты не практикуешь бодхичитту, то падешь в низшие колесницы.


В Махаяне бодхичитта именно для этого и практикуется. Чтобы преодолеть цепляние к "покою" (плод низших колесниц) и не позволять ему возникать вновь.



> " Не взрастив Бодхичитту, вы не достигнете Просветления, хотя можете стать мастером мантры и быть очень сильным. "


А если бодхичитта не выращена (мы не может в ней пребывать - достичь чистых уровней бодхисаттвы), то наши способности будут связаны с "покоем", а не с Просветлением.
Но это путь бодхисаттвы: зарождение, взращивание и пребывание в бодхичитте.

Путь Тайной Мантры - это путь плода. Наиболее распространённый метод - безграничное доверие к ламе.
Точно также зарождается бодхичитта, как средство преодоления цепляния за "покой". Но после того, как мы в этом, отделённом от работы на себя, потоке действий укрепляемся, мы его переворачиваем и направляем на отождествление себя со своим ламой.
А так как лама в Ваджраяне рассматривается как Будда, то весь комплекс восприятия (ощущения, умственная деятельность), который отделён от представления о себе бодхичиттой, мы стремимся рассматривать (практика йидамов, работа с каналами и т.д.) как проявление Будды.
И лама для нас, по большей части, принцип, просветлённая активность, которая даёт нам методы, которую мы стремимся достичь и с которой отождествляемся. А не некий человек из плоти и крови.

----------


## Же Ка

> К чему это? в этих практиках занимаются практикой, а не отвлекаются на безконтрольное отрывание и забивание на всех и вся.


Вот именно, практика * практику и практикой подгоняемые (а какая здесь главная побудительная сила, разьве,  не бодхичитта?), потом занимаются этими практиками где - в уединении - а для чего? - вот вы пишете "где не надо контролировать свое поведение отречением от сансарных действий" - а разьве само по себе уединении не означает "отречение от сансарный действий", иначе, зачем в затворы удаляться еще? =) И так вплоть до мельчайших деталей самих практик, иначе к чему бы тогда ещё эти гвозди в йоге тела и речи вводить? ))) один из которых предписывает постоянное памятование в практике чистоты символизма при визуализации Йидамов, а там украшений то на них скока и все ведь надо по имени отчеству знать - что за символ, что означает и т.д... все м.б. и не запомнить сразу, но одни из главных то какие (и это необходимо знать и помнить) - это реализованные парамиты как бесценные и истинные украшения всех просветленных существ! (или мы только и сразу на уровне Дхармакайи практикуем?=)
Теперь понимаете, к чему всё это? Если что-то явно словами в текстах не прописанно (лишний раз), это совершенно не означает что оно напрочь там отсутствует, оно просто подразумевается как самособой разумеющееся и передается в устных наставлениях Учителями!  :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> а какая здесь главная побудительная сила, разьве,  не бодхичитта?),


Главная побудительная сила может быть просто следовать наставлениям Учителя, а бодхичитта будет объяснена Учителем и разовьется уже в ходе практики именно Ваджраяны, а не другими способами.



> а разьве само по себе уединении не означает "отречение от сансарный действий"


Это означает, что человек лишь способен уйти в уединение, а не то, что он где-то и когда-то развивал отречение.

----------


## Же Ка

> Главная побудительная сила может быть просто следовать наставлениям Учителя, а бодхичитта будет объяснена Учителем и разовьется уже в ходе практики именно Ваджраяны, а не другими способами.


Значение Учителя в Ваджраяне вообще трудно переоценить... В вышеприведенном сравнении с колесницами, это всё равно что голос опытного инструктора в шлемафоне для стажера, попавшего в кресло пилота турбо-реактивного сверх-звукового лайнера, кабина которого утыкана кучей всяких кнопочек, рычажков, мониторчиков и прочего (на взгляд неопытного аса) "хлама" - ну, как здесь сразу во всём разобраться то? а если наш стажер захочет ещё и сдвинуть с места эту бандуру, то голос подскажет включить зажигание (сиречь, бодхичитту) и отпустить рычажок тормозов (т.е. отречение от своего прежднего привычного сансарного существования)  :Wink: 
/и конечно, это только одна из многочисленных ролей Учителя.../



> Это означает, что человек лишь способен уйти в уединение, а не то, что он где-то и когда-то развивал отречение.


Да - на ритриты выходного дня - хаживали, бывали... ну, правильно, надо же с чего то начинать =)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мы можем теперь есть мясо, пить пиво и наслаждаться активной ночной жизнью, поскольку знаем, что все является чистым. И мы способны непрерывно переживать все именно таким.


Проблема АП, думаю, всегда была в том, что людям давалась иллюзия, что они способны видеть что-то чистым. Думаю, такой взгляд исходит от собственного взгляда ОН на этот вопрос, но никак не классического буддийского подхода к нравственной дисциплине и базируется на отсутствии мудрости. И людям позволяется тут, соответственно, делать все, что они считают нужным, воспринимая это как чистое. Для многих это крайне ошибочная и опасная иллюзия. И некоторые последователи ОН попросту только усугубили и закрепили свои дурные привычки. 

Йогинов, полагаю, среди них, практически нет, и Махамудра им слегка рановата. Не говоря уж о Пхове и прочем, чему до сих пор диву даюсь, что такое может даваться неподготовленным людям, которые потом не могут даже объяснить, что с ними произошло и для чего было нужно.

Задача же добросовестного Учителя - не потакать развитию неблагого у ученика, а, наоборот, укротить его в неблагом, наставляя таким образом, что для распущенности не остается никаких оправданий. К любой распущенности должно быть непримиримое отношение,а также найдены искусные методы для каждого конкретного подводимого. Одним из которых является страх перед неблагим, потому что оно приводит в еще большим страданиям. А вовсе не удовольствие.

А также четко дается понимание, что ум ученика омрачен, и чтобы сам ученик понимал свое неведенье и свое искаженное восприятие неоднозначно, - что они есть, и знал, как они проявляются. И каким образом должно проявляться ЧИСТОЕ восприятие. Тоесть, конкретные качества Пробужденного.

Позволять вору воровать, потому что он, дескать, не остановится все равно - совершенно безнравственная позиция. Это как если позволить своему ребенку делать все, что угодно, рассчитывая, что он когда-нибудь "сам поймет".  Понятно, что он не будет учиться, делать только приятное ему, и вскоре, возможно, умрет от сникерсов, инета и видеоигр, наркотиков или СПИДа, так ничего и не поняв.  Безнравственность надо пресекать конкретными неоднозначными методами, потому что, если бы кто-то смог бы без Пути "сам понять", то мы бы все уже были бы Буддами.

Омраченный ум загрязняет любое воззрение. Он просто НЕ СПОСОБЕН к подходу Махамудры. Если в грязный сосуд добавлять чистую воду, - она будет грязной. Поэтому наставлять его таким образом - только способствовать страстной привязанности к телесным удовольствием и полностью отводить от любой дисциплины. Первостепенная же задача для новичков - дисциплинировать свой ум, научившись точно разделять благое и неблагое, и четко ему следовать, и старательно пресекать любую собственную распущенность. Без этой базы никакой Путь невозможен.

Но это обыкновенное положение в самсаре, где все неоднозначно. В силу кармы идут в АП ОН. В силу кармы там остаются или ищут других, более грамотных учителей.  Кое-что даже самые отпетые ученики усваивают постепенно. наверно, для них по-другому никак. 

Так что остается только разъяснять, что правильно, тому, -кто готов послушать и принять. Но как правильно потом разрулить эту "кашу" в уме ученика, преподаваемую ОН, - даже не представляю. Добро бы там было все неправильно - тогда выбросил, и заново научил. Но ведь там есть и правильное, и именно в этом проблема.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (13.11.2011), Кузьмич (12.11.2011), лесник (12.11.2011), Сергей Ч (13.11.2011), Тао (19.11.2011)

----------


## Роман К

Ох если бы точно знать- что есть благое, а что нет... вот жизнь бы тогда началась...

Пресекать любую собственную распущенность - что вы имеете в виду? заставлять себя не думать что девушки красивы ? 
нет уж увольте, девушки по прежнему красивы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> турбо-реактивного сверх-звукового лайнера, кабина которого утыкана кучей всяких кнопочек, рычажков, мониторчиков и прочего (на взгляд неопытного аса) "хлама" - ну, как здесь сразу во всём разобраться то?


Сочувствую, что вас кто-то так сильно запугал относительно Ваджраяны. Есть метод, который надо применять, и быть внимательным. Символы это объяснение проявления Самбхогакаи, а не путь его проявить.

----------


## Же Ка

> Сочувствую, что вас кто-то так сильно запугал относительно Ваджраяны. Есть метод, который надо применять, и быть внимательным. Символы это объяснение проявления Самбхогакаи, а не путь его проявить.


Видите, проявить сострадание это не так уж и страшно ))) но Вы правы, всё должно быть в меру - образность в мышлении тоже, иначе начинают видеть то, что и не предполагалось даже (это я о "пути проявления" - из какого места не понятно оно вылезло здесь  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  - имелось в виду именно памятование чистоты символизма и значение оного, ибо оно было с.т. слегка подзабыто в ваших заявлениях об отсутствии или второстепенности бодхичитты в "отдельно взятой колеснице", не более того=)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...в ваших заявлениях об отсутствии или второстепенности бодхичитты в "отдельно взятой колеснице", не более того=)


Ничего подобного в моих заявлениях не было. Держите при себе свои фантазии.

----------


## Же Ка

> Ничего подобного в моих заявлениях не было. Держите при себе свои фантазии.


тогда что это и к чему оно было?



> Нормально в Ваджраяне без отречения и того, как бодхичитта понимается в Махаяне. Колесница Ваджраяны это практика в уединении, где не надо контролировать свое поведение отречением от сансарных действий, так этих действий в уединении нету, как и бодхичитту(относительную) не к кому развивать так как один. Понимание состояния других существ, разовьется в ходе обнаружения своего собственного состояния при практике.


 Таково Ваше понимание учения Великого Совершенства? Теперь понятно почему раньше учения такого уровня не давались просто так кому попало...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> тогда что это и к чему оно было?


 Ни слова про отсутствие или второстепенность.
"и того, как бодхичитта понимается в Махаяне." - читать научитесь для начала, а потом рассуждайте с умным видом кому там чего не давалось.

----------


## Же Ка

> Ни слова про отсутствие или второстепенность.
> "и того, как бодхичитта понимается в Махаяне." - читать научитесь для начала, а потом рассуждайте с умным видом кому там чего не давалось.


Хорошо, тогда постарайтесь, пожалуйста, описать как нибудь более понятнее и попроще, что это за бодхичитта такая спешал эдишон в Вашей версии Ваджраяны, которая не включает в себя ту, которая есть в Махаяне? а иначе как еще понимать Ваше заявление о том, что "Нормально в Ваджраяне без отречения и того, как бодхичитта понимается в Махаяне." а там м.б. прояснится и смысл того, почему колесница Тайной Мантры у Вас оказалась отдельна от Махаяны...

Разьве перед началом любой практики Ваджраяны мы уже не зарождаем следующую мотивацию, что "сегодня на благо всех живых существ я посвящу себя полностью такой то практике, буду выполнять то-то и то-то настолько хорошо как только смогу. силой этой практики я постараюсь принести как можно больше блага всем живым существам." да просто откройте любую садхану и зачтите какие устремления-молитвы там возносятся в начале и какие посвящения совершаются в конце. /если вдруг в тексте не оказалось этих частей, это значит только одно, что вы их уже знаете наизусть и делаете самостоятельно, а не то, что их там нет или они какие то иные/. и сравните теперь с теми, что делаются в Махаяне =)

----------

Сергей Ч (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...да просто откройте любую садхану и зачтите...


Просто начните созерцать божество-йидама и распознайте там бодхичитту. Колесница Ваджраяна это не зачитывание молитв, а созерцание проявления Самбхогакаи.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Нормально в Ваджраяне без отречения и того, как бодхичитта понимается в Махаяне. Колесница Ваджраяны это практика в уединении, где не надо контролировать свое поведение отречением от сансарных действий, так этих действий в уединении нету, как и бодхичитту(относительную) не к кому развивать так как один. Понимание состояния других существ, разовьется в ходе обнаружения своего собственного состояния при практике.


Из "Ламрим Еше Ньингпо" Гуру Ринпоче с комменатрием Джамгона Конгтрула:



> _Таким Образом, если подытожить смысл колесницы парамиты, в качестве пути принимающей причину, корень всех учений - это бодхичитта пустоты, проникнутой состраданием". Следовательно, и в ваджрных колесницах, в качестве пути принимающих плод, необходимо принять за основу пути практику единства знания и великого сострадания метода.
> 
>    ...Вот основание для вступления на этот путь (Мантраяны). Победоносные проповедали восемьдесят четыре тысячи разделов Дхармы, соотвественно числу необходимых противоядий. Их можно обьеденить в двенадцать аспектов превосходной речи или в девять последовательных колесниц. При дальнейшем обьеденении получаются три или четыре Питаки и т.д. Таким образом, несмотря на количество проповеданных учений, все они представляют собой ступени путей для вступления в эту Непревзойдённую йогу.
>    Поэтому даже все шраваки и пратьекабудды, которые достигли совершенства, должны благодаря великим лучам света будд рано или поздно выйти из своего "состояния прекращения" и затем вступить в Махаяну. Кроме того, те, кто дошёл до стадии Великого Наместника на десятой бхуми с помощью колесницы бодхисаттв и трёх внешних тантр Тайной Мантры, всё еще должны ради достижения великого просветления вырвать с корнями не только тонкое формирование понятий, которое привязывает к сансаре, но и склонности трёх переживаний, называемые врождённой склонностью переноса. Средство для устранения этих склонностей - это именно самопознающая пробуждённость пути четвёртого посвящения, неизменное великое блаженство единства, которому не учат нигде, кроме Непревзойдённой йоги.
> Следовательно, вы не только должны в конце-концов вступить на путь Непревзойдённой йоги, какая бы колесница ни служила вам входными вратами, но и постичь смысл каждой более низкой колесницы, входящей в следующую. Поэтому Непревзойдённая йога выше всех учений и всех постепенных колесниц._


Из "Светоча уверенности" Джамгона Конгтрула:



> _Исходная позиция человека, стремящегося изучать и практиковать Тантраяну, — та же совокупность основных принципов, что и в Хинаяне, и в Махаяне, а именно — Бесповоротное Отречение и Бодхичитта. Иными словами, человек, избирающий Тантраяну и уже признавший принципиальную неудовлетворительность любых форм мирского существования, должен отринуть привязанность к нему и развивать дух полного отречения. Кроме того, он должен обладать тем сострадающим настроем сознания (Бодхичитта), в котором нет больше места своим эгоистическим желаниям, но в котором необратимо укоренилось стремление достичь Буддовости с целью освободить всех существ из сансары. Поэтому вступающий в Тантраяну должен культивировать часть, если не все, тех основ, что слагают фундамент систем как Хинаяны, так и Махаяны, и глубоко усвоить этот материал. Только на основе такой подготовки он становится достойным кандидатом для тантрической практики. Затем такой человек, уже обладающий высоко развитыми указанными способностями разума, должен искать всесторонне квалифицированного тантрийского наставника, который может дать ему посвящение в один из мандалов (т. — дкйил-'кхор), представленный в одном из четырех классов тантр (см. ниже). После этого посвященный ученик действует в соответствии с теми заветами, обетами и правилами поведения, которые он обязался неукоснительно соблюдать в ходе церемонии посвящения. По прошествии определенного испытательного срока новичку могут быть даны и наставления к полной тантрийской медитации._


Следовательно, нет никакой ошибки в том, чтобы с позиции методов достижения Пробуждения говорить о Парамитаяне, как о колеснице, входящей в Ваджраяну, или же с позиции мотивации говорить о Ваджраяне, как о составной части Махаяны.

Также, из первой цитаты следует, что если основой для колесницы плода служит корень учений колесницы причины, то без отречения, которое, в свою очередь, служит основой для бодхичитты в "Ваджраяне *НЕ* нормально". В "Светоче уверенности" же Джамгон Конгтрул утверждает это непосредственно.




> Главная побудительная сила может быть просто следовать наставлениям Учителя, а бодхичитта будет объяснена Учителем и разовьется уже в ходе практики именно Ваджраяны, а не другими способами.


Как правило, в буддизме к учителю обращается ученик, имеющий устремление к Освобождению или Полному Пробуждению, с целью получить знания о методах достижения этих результатов. Если же допустить, основываясь на Ваших домыслах, что Отречение и Бодхичитта в данном случае не существенны, то и само обращение такого ученика к учителю абсурдно, ибо отсутствет предмет обращения.




> Это означает, что человек лишь способен уйти в уединение, а не то, что он где-то и когда-то развивал отречение.


То же самое... Если у человека отсутствует Отречение, как побудительная причина для устремления к Освобождению и Пробуждению, то и предмет для практики, результатом которой являются эти цели - отсутствует.

----------

Legba (13.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ох если бы точно знать- что есть благое, а что нет... вот жизнь бы тогда началась...



Можно точно знать, что благое, а что - нет, а в случае сомнений вообще отказаться от каких-либо действий на всякий случай. Ознакомьтесь со списком:

http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim24.html

Можете прочесть предыдущие и последующие главы, последовательно подставляя цифры в ссылке.




> Пресекать любую собственную распущенность - что вы имеете в виду? заставлять себя не думать что девушки красивы ? 
> нет уж увольте, девушки по прежнему красивы.


Во-во. Просто типично для АП. Ну. они пусть красивы. А ВАМ-ТО ЧТО ДО ЭТОГО? :Smilie:  


  Распущенность, это когда не только думаешь, что кто-то красив, но когда хочешь этот красивый объект себе получить, в погоне за собственным удовольствием. 


Вы хотите вступить в связь со всеми красивыми девушками? Зачем? а почему с некрасивыми - нет?Ну, посмотрите на уродливых беззубых старух - это примерно то же самое.

Теорию ОН о дакинях знаю. :Smilie:  Бред. Хотя в тантрийской этике полагается относиться с уважением ко всем женщинам. Но сам интим с красивыми девушками к уходу от страдания и к Пробуждению уж точно не приведет. Равно, как попить пива и покурить легкой наркоты.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> основываясь на Ваших домыслах, что Отречение и Бодхичитта в данном случае не существенны,..


Домыслы у вас про сказанное мной. Отречение и Бодхичитта, это не полный путь шраваков до архатства, и не полный путь бодхисаттв до последней бхуми. Отречение пути шравака принятие обетов, отречение пути Ваджраяны по сути отречение от нечистого видения и развитие чистого. Бодхичитта Парамитаяны и Мантраяны неотделимы от метода. В первой бодхичитта применения это развитие парамит в течении множества жизней, во второй развитие пробужденного ума посредством созерцания проявления Самбхогакаи.

Очень приятно и удобно говорить об общности, но есть множество ньюансов, которые необходимо различать.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Домыслы у вас про сказанное мной. Отречение и Бодхичитта, это не полный путь шраваков до архатства, и не полный путь бодхисаттв до последней бхуми. Отречение пути шравака принятие обетов, отречение пути Ваджраяны по сути отречение от нечистого видения и развитие чистого. Бодхичитта Парамитаяны и Мантраяны неотделимы от метода. В первой бодхичитта применения это развитие парамит в течении множества жизней, во второй развитие пробужденного ума посредством созерцания проявления Самбхогакаи. 
> 
> Очень приятно и удобно говорить об общности, но есть множество ньюансов, которые необходимо различать.


Традиционный последователь Ваджраяны вступивший на путь Тайной Мантры является носителем трёх видов обетов: Пратимокши, Бодхистаттвы и Тайной Мантры, первый из которых является общим для всех последователей буддийской традиции, вне зависимости от принадлежности к той или иной традиции и школе внутри этих традиций, что ещё раз подтверждает, что Отречение от сансары - это базовая установка для всех практикующих, пользуясь Вашей же логикой. О разнице в методах, используемых в Парамитаяне и Тантраяне никто и не спорил. Однако, как уже сообщалось, колесница причины и колесница плода - это не отдельные колесницы, поскольку каждая высшая включает в себя низшую по отношению к ней, следовательно, исходя из того, что основой колесницы плода является корень учений колесницы причины, в случае отсутствия таковой основы, практика методов колесницы плода теряет всякий смысл ибо не ведёт к конечной цели.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Традиционный последователь Ваджраяны вступивший на путь..


 Во во.. традиционный. Колесницы к традиционности только отношения не имеют.





> Следовательно, нет никакой ошибки в том, чтобы с позиции методов достижения Пробуждения говорить о Парамитаяне, как о колеснице, входящей в Ваджраяну, или же с позиции мотивации говорить о Ваджраяне, как о составной части Махаяны.


Как-то пропустил. Т.е.  простыми словами это всего-лишь выдуманная вами трактовка некоторых моментов. В приведенных цитатах ничего подобного не говорится.

"Таким Образом, если подытожить смысл колесницы парамиты, в качестве пути принимающей причину, корень всех учений - это бодхичитта пустоты, проникнутой состраданием". Следовательно, и в ваджрных колесницах, в качестве пути принимающих плод, необходимо принять за основу пути практику единства знания и великого сострадания метода."  Вот здесь прямо все сказано и "единства знания и великого сострадания метода." не заменено на "колесницы парамиты". А только сказано, что "единства знания и великого сострадания метода" это смысл, присутствующий в Парамитаяне, а не сама колесница Парамитаяны.

"Разница между колесницами не в терминологии, но в насыщении одних и тех же терминов все более глубоким смыслом."Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче
Т.е. четыре лапы, голова, хвост и туловище есть у многих животных. Но суслик не слон, и суслик частью слона не является, и слон не составная часть суслика.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Как-то пропустил. Т.е.  простыми слоами это всего-лишь выдуманная вами трактовка некоторых моментов. В приведенных цитатах ничего подобного не говорится.


Простыми словами, это упущения в Вашем розумении... Первая часть моего сообщения подтверждается сказанным в вышеприведённых ссылках:



> _...но и постичь смысл каждой более низкой колесницы, входящей в следующую_


По поводу второй части, приведу ссылку на текст Его Святейшества Далай-ламы "Мир тибетского буддизма", где в описании буддийских традиций говорится следующее:



> _Тантрическая колесница, или Ваджраяна, которую в тибетской традиции считают высшей колесницей, является составной частью Махаяны._

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Простыми словами, это упущения в Вашем розумении... Первая часть моего сообщения подтверждается сказанным в вышеприведённых ссылках:


 " ..но и постичь смысл каждой более низкой колесницы, входящей в следующую" Изучите для начала смысл слова смысл. Следуя Мантраяне, не отматывают срок в несколько жизней, развиваясь до десятой бхуми.



> По поводу второй части, приведу ссылку на текст Его Святейшества Далай-ламы "Мир тибетского буддизма", где в описании буддийских традиций говорится следующее:


Это про Парамитаяну и Мантраяну входящих в Махаяну. Это тут без вас выяснили, что есть разные подходы к объяснению колесниц. И Мантраяну эта цитата не определяет составной частью Парамитаяны.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> " ..но и постичь смысл каждой более низкой колесницы, входящей в следующую" Изучите для начала смысл слова смысл. Следуя Мантраяне, не отматывают срок в несколько жизней, развиваясь до десятой бхуми.


А что здесь не ясно, если Джамгон Конгтрул прямо указывает:



> _Таким Образом, если подытожить смысл колесницы парамиты, в качестве пути принимающей причину, корень всех учений - это бодхичитта пустоты, проникнутой состраданием". Следовательно, и в ваджрных колесницах, в качестве пути принимающих плод, необходимо принять за основу пути практику единства знания и великого сострадания метода._


 Так что единство метода и мудрости, постигающей пустотность в колеснице причин это  - не просто смысл, присутствующий в колеснице плода, *а его основа*.

Прежде чем вступить на путь Мантраяны, практикующие совершенствуются в Парамитаяне, поэтому никто ничего никуда не отматывает:



> _Поэтому вступающий в Тантраяну должен культивировать часть, если не все, тех основ, что слагают фундамент систем как Хинаяны, так и Махаяны, и глубоко усвоить этот материал. Только на основе такой подготовки он становится достойным кандидатом для тантрической практики._

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Так что единство метода и мудрости, постигающей пустотность в колеснице причин это  - не просто смысл, присутствующий в колеснице плода, *а его основа*.


 Это основа и там и там, а не что единство метода и мудрости это колесница причин. Лапы есть у суслика и у тигра, но в тигре нету лап суслика. Исключая конечно случай, когда суслик скушан тигром)))

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Лапы есть у суслика и у тигра, но в тигре нету лап суслика. Исключая конечно случай, когда суслик скушан тигром)))


 Вопрос в том, на что эти лапы опираются... Подумайте на досуге.  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вопрос в том, на что эти лапы опираются... Подумайте на досуге.


Ваджраяна опирается на Нендро, а не на множество кальп Хинаяну практиковать, а потом Махаяну до десятой бхуми.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Ваджраяна опирается на Нендро, а не на множество кальп Хинаяну практиковать, а потом Махаяну до десятой бхуми.


Любое нгондро, как уже отмечалось, состоит из двух частей: основных практик и особых. Основные практики нгондро - это и есть та необходимая подготовка вступающего в Тантраяну, о которой говорит Джамгон Конгтрул, где практикующий должен культивировать часть, если не все, тех основ, что слагают фундамент систем как Хинаяны, так и Махаяны, и глубоко усвоить этот материал.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> часть, если не все, тех основ.


Основы колесницы не сама колесница. Это некоторые знания, которые необходимы и там и там. А так как эти знания в более высшей колеснице глубже, то они уже и не идентичны. И при подготовке в том же нендро, эти принципы осваиваются в своей более глубокой форме нежели в низшей. Так как в низшей эти знания осваиваются методами и с воззрением низшей колесницы, а на их освоение таким способом требуется множество жизней в Парамитаяне, и множество кальп в Хинаяне. Вы еще скажите, что только Архаты вступают в Махаяну и только Бодхисаттвы десятой бхуми в Ваджраяну. И тогда даже на этом форуме ни одного практика Махаяны нет, так как нет тут архатов, освоивиших полностью колесницу Хинаяны. Если этого иначе, то никакого включения самой колесницы нету.

----------


## Роман К

> Теорию ОН о дакинях знаю. Бред. Хотя в тантрийской этике полагается относиться с уважением ко всем женщинам. Но сам интим с красивыми девушками к уходу от страдания и к Пробуждению уж точно не приведет. Равно, как попить пива и покурить легкой наркоты.


 
Я разве написал что есть некрасивые? и что со всеми дамами должен быть обязательно интим ? Сам интим естественно к просветлению не ведет, а также и питие пива и курение легкой и тяжелей наркоты -тут и спорить не о чем, вопрос в предвзятости и собственных ограничениях. Женщину может обидеть и назойливое приставание, но также и отсутствие сексуального влечения со стороны мужчины, так что "плохо" не всегда плохо.. И почему вы пишите так как будто Оле призывает принимать наркотики и пить алкоголь, напротив, он постоянно на каждой лекции говорит - (не дословно): "товарищи буддисты, не принимайте наркотики- не топите печь деньгам, не расходуйте свое тело зря, у вас много задач, у вас много работы, наркотики убили половину поколения 60-х., водка - это конкретный яд, убивающий славян, сигареты вредят легким" и т.п.  Я вот это от него всегда слышал, но не наоборот, то что он позволяет мысль о том что можно выпить пару стаканов пива в неделю, в чем тут крамола-то, вы что думаете что буддисты не пьют пиво? или 100% отказ от пива увеличивает шанс просветлеть ? или буддисты (не только ККАП)  во Франции или в Испании (если они не монахи) все поголовно отказались от вина, которое есть национальный напиток, и что не употребляющие алкоголь находятся  "впереди" тех, кто позволяет бокал вина за обедом или ужином? естественно речь не о монахах и не о том чтобы злоупотреблять. Вообще это признак гордости- "Я лучше их, потому что я отказался от того-то и того-то".
вообще Оле не призывает быть экстремальными, и не говорит делать то, чего не делает сам, если он позволяет себе выпить стакан пива, то как он может говорить "не принимайте алкоголь", он не монах, его ученики не монахи... Я, например, сам не любитель алкоголя и всяких допингов, и считаю это потерей времени... но это вроде как такие практические вещи, к учению-то как это относится..?
извините уж, что я так ненаучно защищаю Оле Нидала, не цитируя абзацы из научных трудов, не сыплю цитатами из древних текстов и т.п..  :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

Самое интересное с Оле Нидалом другое.
Встречаешь его противников, тех, кто его яро критикует, указывает на его незнание, недостаток мудрости и сострадания. Приводят цитаты из его лекций в свою поддержку.
Потом приходишь на лекцию к ОН и слышишь всё с точностью до наоборот. И о важность нравственности, и об отречении от мирских благ.
Но говорится это всё таким языком, который не навязывает свою точку зрения, а побуждает разбираться в целесообразности подобных шагов.

Это именно то, как мы находим своего учителя. Если мы в его словах видим путь, который ведёт нас к тоже нравственности и отречению - мы признаём в этом человеке своего учителя. Если не видим, то не признаём... И критикуем.

___
А историю про вора, всё-таки, придётся напомнить полностью.
Вор, слушая наставления о том, что воровать нельзя, никак не мог преодолеть своего стремления к воровству, и постоянно возвращался к этому пагубному занятию. Тогда учитель сказал ему, что если ты не можешь просить воровать, то воруй, но внимательно наблюдай за всем, что ты делаешь, когда воруешь.
Через несколько дней вор вернулся к учителю, и сказал, что он больше не может воровать, потому что ему противно этим заниматься.

Мы можем сколько угодно размышлять о нравственности и укорять тех учителей, которые не обязывают других открыто давать обеты в нравственности, в том, что они противоречат "духу учениях", но пока мы сами лично не переживём отвращение к не нравственным поступкам - вся наша практика нравственности будет держаться исключительно на благоприятных условиях, не вызывающих у нас сильных негативных эмоциональных порывов. Но случись что-то из рук вон плохое, вся наша нравственность, если она не поддержана личным, пережитым нами, отвращением к пагубным поступкам, будет потеряна.

Так что тут вопрос двоякий. Мы можем делать акцент на соблюдение внешней дисциплины, мы можем стремимся зародить внутренние семена дисциплины. Или мы можем, придерживаясь внешнего обета, практиковать зарождения основы нравственности на внутреннем.
И то, и другое, и третье - всё есть буддийская практика. Кому-то подходит одно, кому-то - другое. Первые находят опору во внешних проявлениях. Вторые, игнорируя внешнее, устремляются к внутренним причинам. Третьи стремятся сочетать внешнее с внутренним.
Каждым проводимым свои методы. Кто-то может достичь просветления, практикуя Крия, кто-то Ану, а для кого-то быстрейшим путём будет Ати. И мы выбираем себе практику исключительно по тем признакам, что другие практики мы как полноценные не воспринимаем.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ваджраяна опирается на Нендро, а не на множество кальп Хинаяну практиковать, а потом Махаяну до десятой бхуми.


Ваджраяна опирается именно на то, что подводимый, скорее всего, уже отпрактиковал Хинаяну множество кальп :Smilie:  

А на Нгондро опираются при вхождении в определенные практики, и это случается в каждой жизни заново, думаю, когда человек заново встречается с Учением.

Каждую жизнь мы так и практикуем, - нравственность, медитация, мудрость, что включает в себе все колесницы. И начинаем мы именно с базовой нравственности. Совершенно также, как и последователи Хинаяны.

В потоке сознания арзата есть знание реальности, в потоке сознания бодхисаттвы есть знание реальности и знание путей. А будды + к этим двум обладают всеведеньем.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это именно то, как мы находим своего учителя. Если мы в его словах видим путь, который ведёт нас к тоже нравственности и отречению - мы признаём в этом человеке своего учителя. Если не видим, то не признаём... И критикуем.


Если учитель вам при этом как следует не разъяснит причинно-следственную связь и правильное поведение, возможно, вы будете просто ошибочно думать по поводу этого всего и принимать за правильное поведение. Критиковать(аргументированно и бесстрастно) можно как речь, так и поступки любого.




> А историю про вора, всё-таки, придётся напомнить полностью.
> Вор, слушая наставления о том, что воровать нельзя, никак не мог преодолеть своего стремления к воровству, и постоянно возвращался к этому пагубному занятию. Тогда учитель сказал ему, что если ты не можешь просить воровать, то воруй, но внимательно наблюдай за всем, что ты делаешь, когда воруешь.
> Через несколько дней вор вернулся к учителю, и сказал, что он больше не может воровать, потому что ему противно этим заниматься.


  Это был конкретный вор и конкретная ситуация. Вы можете гарантировать, что так поступят ВСЕ воры? Если наркоману сказать, что, мол, колись, только внимательно наблюдай, - Вы уверены, что он перестанет? Безусловно, только САМ человек может отказаться от чего-то, ОСОЗНАВАЯ пагубность чего-то. Но большинство из нас только и делают, что оправдывают собственные дурные привычки. И просто ждут- не дождутся, что кто-то подтвердит, что можно им следовать спокойно. Но это вранье. Мы только больше погрязаем и меньше можем из них выйти.




> Мы можем сколько угодно размышлять о нравственности и укорять тех учителей, которые не обязывают других открыто давать обеты в нравственности, в том, что они противоречат "духу учениях", но пока мы сами лично не переживём отвращение к не нравственным поступкам - вся наша практика нравственности будет держаться исключительно на благоприятных условиях, не вызывающих у нас сильных негативных эмоциональных порывов. Но случись что-то из рук вон плохое, вся наша нравственность, если она не поддержана личным, пережитым нами, отвращением к пагубным поступкам, будет потеряна.


Это элементарные основы для любого буддиста. Скажу даже больше - буддизму ВООБЩЕ начинают следовать только от некоторого ПОНИМАНИЯ ущербности самсары. Когда возникает понимание иллюзии удовольствия. Но к ОН часто ходят люди, которые слушают как раз часть, УДОБНУЮ ИМ. А про отречение как-то пропускают. Так им все "кайфово, прикольно, и ОН - отличный чувак, а вокруг дакини, и что ни делай, - все чисто, - полный ништяк". Знаю таких, не одного и не два, причем многолетних его последователей.




> Так что тут вопрос двоякий. Мы можем делать акцент на соблюдение внешней дисциплины, мы можем стремимся зародить внутренние семена дисциплины. Или мы можем, придерживаясь внешнего обета, практиковать зарождения основы нравственности на внутреннем.И то, и другое, и третье - всё есть буддийская практика. Кому-то подходит одно, кому-то - другое. Первые находят опору во внешних проявлениях. Вторые, игнорируя внешнее, устремляются к внутренним причинам. Третьи стремятся сочетать внешнее с внутренним.


 Нет, не можем делать акцент только на одном. Только внешней нравственности и дисциплины у буддистов не бывает. Следование ей возникает из ПОНИМАНИЯ(хотя бы некоторого), зачем это нужно. Тоесть, это как раз ошибочный взгляд. Это всегда база - внутреннее понимание, из которой проявляется внешнее поведение.




> Каждым проводимым свои методы. Кто-то может достичь просветления, практикуя Крия, кто-то Ану, а для кого-то быстрейшим путём будет Ати. И мы выбираем себе практику исключительно по тем признакам, что другие практики мы как полноценные не воспринимаем.


Понимаете, выше я и говорила о "каше". Вот она. Могу точно сказать, что большинство подводимых с трудом контролирует свои безконтрольные эмоции, мысли и действия. А без фундамента базовой нравственности никакая тантра невозможна.

А Вы мне тут говорите о воре, которому правильно воровать. Вора надо ОСТАНОВИТЬ. Чтобы он не копил дальнейшую дурную карму, которая наверняка опустит его в нижние миры. Надо постараться привить ему понимание неблагого. Но если это будет невозможным, то надо по-возможности остановить. Ворующий человек, пьяница, наркоман, прелюбодей не может полноценно следовать буддизму, чтобы был результат. Потому что ясно сказано. что нельзя причинять вред ни себе, ни другим. Но, понятно, мы все полны неблагих привычек. Вот поэтому надо ЧЕТКО СЛЕДОВАТЬ И СТАРАТЬСЯ воздержаться от неблагого. Если есть такие дурные привычки, к ним надо постоянно применять противоядия и пресекать.

*Greedy, напишите , пожалуйста, какие книги по буддизму Вы читали, особенно, какой из Ламримов.*

*KRYLOV, точно такой-же вопрос к Вам.*

А также список книг и первоисточников, который рекомендует прочесть ОН.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вот еще один образчик "западного" буддизма.

Для сравнения книга ЕСДЛ. Только не могу найти, где скачать.

----------


## Роман К

Не обвиняйте людей в том, что они слышат "удобную" часть учения, если они не слышат "неудобной" части, может быть они просто не готовы ее услышать. Уверяю вас многие думают также, как и те, которых вы описали, но с умножением и на нравственность, а то, что  дает Оле в общем то на первой для многих лекций о буддизме - о том что все чисто и полно смысла, и нет ограничений, потому что ум пуст, осознает и не имеет границ - не является изъяном, просто для многих именно эти слова важны - для тех у кого "все в порядке" с нравственностью, а для "безнравственных" также есть поучения о 10 благих действиях, смысле прибежища и т.п., и (ИМХО) понимание потом все равно приходит, просто для совсем уж "диких" и независимых людей -это отличная возможность встретиться с учением, через стиль Оле. Он не дает высокие академические вещи, ванги и т.п., потому что это не его задача, люди на первой лекции о буддизме  не всегда и готовы к этому, а многих это может и отпугнуть или создать неправильные представления... 
Никто ведь не насилует женщин и не ест детей, не распространяет героин, все же в общем нормальные люди, я вас прям таки призываю немного спуститься на ступеньку вниз (раз уж вы наверху) и попробовать понять такие моменты. Многим людям не подходит традиционный стиль, и также многие потом уходят от Оле к другим учителям если готовы, о чем он никогда как-то отрицательно не высказывался, но этот стиль Оле -он необходим и имеет место быть для определенных людей в определенное время, может быть после ухода Оле "Западный" КК и станет боле традиционным и "правильным", но многие уверяю вас в том числе из ушедших будут вспоминать его с очень большой благодарностью.
.. опять как-то ненаучно получилось...

из Ламримов читал - "Драгоценное украшение освобождения" Гампопы, Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг ("Слова моего всеблагого Учителя" Патрула Ринпоче), планирую Чже Цонкапа "Большое руководство к этапам пути Пробуждения (Ламрим-ченмо)", списка книг, рекомендованных Оле Нидалом с 1999г. в глаза не видел, видимо не попал мне в руки, интересно что в нем...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ваджраяна опирается именно на то, что подводимый, скорее всего, уже отпрактиковал Хинаяну множество кальп


О да Архату больше делать нечего, кроме как садиться и призывать проявление Самбхогакаи.

----------


## Aion

> Вот еще один образчик "западного" буддизма.
> 
> Для сравнения книга ЕСДЛ. Только не могу найти, где скачать.


Ок. Для сравнения с тем, какое отношение к живым существам демонстрируют в этой и других темах некоторые "восточные", "северные" и "южные" буддисты:  


> Мы, буддисты, желаем, чтобы все существа постигли высшее неразрушимое совершенство, свойственное уму каждого. И пусть любовь служит на этом пути освобождающим зеркалом.
> 
> Лама Оле Нидал
> Будда и любовь


 :Wink:

----------


## Greedy

В том всё и дело, что те, кто у Оле ищет оправдания своим недостаткам, через какое-то время к Оле ходить перестают, потому что понимают, что оправдания у Оле у них получить не получается.
Есть люди, которые хватаются за его учения, причисляют себя к его ученикам, но в этом и есть вся их практика. Те же, кто обращается непосредственно к практике, те, кто переступает через свою гордость и начинают делать простирания - те уже никому не рассказывают, что водка - это нектар, а все женщины - дакини, которых можно трахать...
Приоритеты и подход к происходящему у практикующих у Оле сильно меняется. Хотя начинается у большинства именно с того, как Вы это описали - оправдание и потакание своим недостаткам. Но это так со всеми. Кто из пришедших к учителю не потакал своей гордости от того, что встретил истинное учение, что практики, которые он получает - самые высокие практики, посвящения - самые тайные и сложные посвящения?




> *Greedy, напишите , пожалуйста, какие книги по буддизму Вы читали, особенно, какой из Ламримов.*


Из Ламримов: Атиша, Гампопа, Цонкапа.
Из книг перечислять сложно, потому что знакомство с различной буддийской литературой у меня идёт постоянно. Знаком со многими учения, начиная от популярных в России учений Геше-ла и Далай-ламы, и заканчивая работами Джамгона Конгтрула и иностранным лекциями Кхьенце Норбу.




> А также список книг и первоисточников, который рекомендует прочесть ОН.


В общем, никаких.
И я полностью разделяю этот подход.
Мы можем сколько угодно ублажать свои интеллектуальные способности, выстраивать сколь угодно целостные и нерушимые аналитические воззрения, но целью буддийской медитации является, в том числе, освобождения от цепляния и за интеллектуальное, концептуальное мышление. Если наша практика не позволяет нам "свернуть комком и выбросить" все наши интеллектуальные воззрения - то мы идёт куда-то не туда.

----------

Lungrig (14.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> а то, что  дает Оле в общем то на первой для многих лекций о буддизме - о том что все чисто и полно смысла, и нет ограничений, потому что ум пуст, осознает и не имеет границ - не является изъяном. 
> 
> ...
> 
> Он не дает высокие академические вещи, ванги и т.п., потому что это не его задача, люди на первой лекции о буддизме  не всегда и готовы к этому, а многих это может и отпугнуть или создать неправильные представления...


Первая часть Вашего сообщения противоречит второй, потому что высокое воззрение в буддизме- это не сложные академические знания, а как раз таки непосредственное указание природы ума и явлений. И говорить об этом на первом знакомстве с буддизмом будет совершенно неправильным. Не зря АПОН в России расценивают как секту в плохом смысле этого слова..  
Вот что по этому поводу говорит Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче:

" Основной причиной, по которой нельзя учить одному лишь воззрению, является тот факт, что большое количество людей упустит всё самое главное, думая: "Мне нужно только воззрение! Ничего не нужно делать! Я могу отказаться от всякой деятельности!". Конечно, в этом есть зерно истины; но, когда человек слишком рано отказывается от общепринятой практики Дхармы, он ничего не предпринимает в области очищения затемнений и собрания накоплений. В то же время, он на самом деле совершенно не реализует воззрение, не продвигается в нём и не достигает в нём стабильности. Всё кончается тем, что воззрение остаётся лишь идеей, а в поведении нет разницы между хорошим и плохим. Это именно то, что Падмасамбхава имел в виду, говоря: "Поведение теряется в воззрении".
 Нужно совмещать воззрение и поведение. Падмасамбхава говорил также: _"Даже хотя ваше воззрение высоко, как небо, пусть ваши поступки будут тоньше муки"._ Выражение "тоньше муки" стоит понимать здесь в смысле того, что нужно выбрать добродетельное и избегать дурного, уважая закон причины и следствия, обращая внимание на малейшие детали. Именно так нужно поддерживать равновесие между воззрением и поведением. "

ПОВЕДЕНИЕ

----------

Же Ка (15.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (14.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Мы можем сколько угодно ублажать свои интеллектуальные способности, выстраивать сколь угодно целостные и нерушимые аналитические воззрения, но целью буддийской медитации является, в том числе, освобождения от цепляния и за интеллектуальное, концептуальное мышление. Если наша практика не позволяет нам "свернуть комком и выбросить" все наши интеллектуальные воззрения - то мы идёт куда-то не туда.


Т.е. Вы отрицаете необходимость развивать Правильные взгляды и вместо этого предлагаете с головой окунуться в непонятную практику с непонятной целью? Мне кажется, что это и есть путь куда-то не туда.

----------

Гьялцен (14.11.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (15.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (14.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2011)

----------


## Роман К

> Первая часть Вашего сообщения противоречит второй, потому что высокое воззрение в буддизме- это не сложные академические знания, а как раз таки непосредственное указание природы ума и явлений. И говорить об этом на первом знакомстве с буддизмом будет совершенно неправильным. Не зря АПОН в России расценивают как секту в плохом смысле этого слова..  
> Вот что по этому поводу говорит Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче:
> 
> " Основной причиной, по которой нельзя учить одному лишь воззрению, является тот факт, что большое количество людей упустит всё самое главное, думая: "Мне нужно только воззрение! Ничего не нужно делать! Я могу отказаться от всякой деятельности!". Конечно, в этом есть зерно истины; но, когда человек слишком рано отказывается от общепринятой практики Дхармы, он ничего не предпринимает в области очищения затемнений и собрания накоплений. В то же время, он на самом деле совершенно не реализует воззрение, не продвигается в нём и не достигает в нём стабильности. Всё кончается тем, что воззрение остаётся лишь идеей, а в поведении нет разницы между хорошим и плохим. Это именно то, что Падмасамбхава имел в виду, говоря: "Поведение теряется в воззрении".
>  Нужно совмещать воззрение и поведение. Падмасамбхава говорил также: _"Даже хотя ваше воззрение высоко, как небо, пусть ваши поступки будут тоньше муки"._ Выражение "тоньше муки" стоит понимать здесь в смысле того, что нужно выбрать добродетельное и избегать дурного, уважая закон причины и следствия, обращая внимание на малейшие детали. Именно так нужно поддерживать равновесие между воззрением и поведением. "
> 
> ПОВЕДЕНИЕ


Академические я имел в виду различные научные комментарии, анализы текстов, посвящения в будда-аспекты и т.п.
Оле никогда не дает этот посыл отдельно, и даже эта фраза -это ведь не то чтобы прям воззрение, это как бы направление что ли, потому что если вам впервые говорят что "ваш ум-ясный свет"- это не значит, что вы только это и используете, так ведь?, тем более что это во многих книжках можно прочитать, не только у Оле услышать. Те же книги многоуважаемого мной Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче вполне доступны, причем там все более подробнее расписано и даже  более системно, чем дает Оле (именно в вопросах воззрения, взгляда Махамудры), "Нарисованное Радугой" мне особенно нравится. Но когда я первый раз это на лекции Оле услышал, я вообще подумал что это вообще довольно странная идея, малопонятная, но весьма интересная, но это не значит, что я тут же начал практиковать т.н. "воззрение"..
первое что делал, это была медитация тонглен, а не "воззрение".. 

Безличные предложения ("считают", "смеркалось", "темнеет") как то сразу определенности лишены, а секта в плохом (да и в хорошем) смысле - это когда люди становятся странными, ходят по квартирам с проповедью и с книжками, теряют связь со своей жизнью, продают квартиры, теряют связь с родителями, остаются без гроша, или показательно кончают самоубийством во имя какой-то сомнительной идеи, или им говорят что они изначально виноваты в том что существуют на белом свете (греховны и т.п.)и поэтому должны то-то и то-то тем-то и столько-то.
 В ККАП такого нет, во всяком случае мне не известны случаи. 
Не мешайте все в одно, давайте слово "секта" как-то  более осторожно применять.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> а то, что  дает Оле в общем то на первой для многих лекций о буддизме - о том что все чисто и полно смысла, и нет ограничений, потому что ум пуст, осознает и не имеет границ - не является изъяном, просто для многих именно эти слова важны  - для тех у кого "все в порядке" с нравственностью, а для "безнравственных" также есть поучения о 10 благих действиях, смысле прибежища и т.п.


Учить пустотности явлений неподготовленных людей, согласно обетам бодхисаттвы, нельзя.

У всех омраченных существ с нравственностью "не в порядке". Или к Оле идут только архаты?





> понимание потом все равно приходит, просто для совсем уж "диких" и независимых людей -это отличная возможность встретиться с учением, через стиль Оле. Он не дает высокие академические вещи, ванги и т.п., потому что это не его задача, люди на первой лекции о буддизме  не всегда и готовы к этому, а многих это может и отпугнуть или создать неправильные представления...


 Задача буддийского наставника не подделываться под интересы публики и не упрощать, не трансформировать коренные тексты, чтоб были попроще, а тщательно придерживаться правильной подачи материала, - от простого к сложному. Миссионерство любой ценой в буддизме не приветствуется. Наоборот, необходима полная готовность ученика к принятию Учения. Убеждать его и уговаривать не нужно. Говорится, что без просьбы нельзя учить.




> все же в общем нормальные люди, я вас прям таки призываю немного спуститься на ступеньку вниз (раз уж вы наверху) и попробовать понять такие моменты. Многим людям не подходит традиционный стиль, и также многие потом уходят от Оле к другим учителям если готовы, о чем он никогда как-то отрицательно не высказывался


 Он много чего успел сказать. Вот статья А. Терентьева.




> но этот стиль Оле -он необходим и имеет место быть для определенных людей в определенное время


Хорошо бы, если бы это была просто Дхарма, а не лайт-буддизм. В стиле коренных текстов и классического подхода. Надо бы сохранить его в чистоте. Как это делалось со времен Наланды.
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...tarianism.html
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...hism_west.html

За прочтение ламримов сорадуюсь. :Smilie:  И от всей души желаю сходить к настоящему буддийскому реализованному мастеру поучиться. Для сравнения.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сообщение от Пема Дролкар  
> А также список книг и первоисточников, который рекомендует прочесть ОН.
> 			
> 		
> 
> В общем, никаких.
> И я полностью разделяю этот подход.
> Мы можем сколько угодно ублажать свои интеллектуальные способности, выстраивать сколь угодно целостные и нерушимые аналитические воззрения, но целью буддийской медитации является, в том числе, освобождения от цепляния и за интеллектуальное, концептуальное мышление. Если наша практика не позволяет нам "свернуть комком и выбросить" все наши интеллектуальные воззрения - то мы идёт куда-то не туда.


Да. ИМЕННО. Один последователь КК АП вообще мне тут как-то сказал, что книги тибетских лам устарели, и читать их не надо :Smilie:  Не знаю, правда, как там все сейчас. Уже присутствие Кармапы, думаю, многое изменило. И уж никоим образом не собираюсь осуждать кого-то. Каждый сам отвечает за свой выбор.

Это типичное высказывание, именно за это и опасаются последователи тибетского буддизма, которые следуют грамотным тибетским Учителям. 

Прежде, чем  свернуть комком и выбросить ителлектуальные воззрения, надо их еще применить, как опоры, тщательно исследовать через СЛУШАНИЕ, РАЗМЫШЛЕНИЕ И ОСВОЕНИЕ, а уж потом отпускать, как ненужные, когда в них отпадет необходимость. Таков правильный подход. Надо накопить два собрания - добродетели и знаний. И никак иначе.

Отцепиться от концептуального воззрения может Будда. Все остальные так или иначе за него цепляются. Не надо давать людям иллюзию, что они способны отбросить концепции сразу.

----------

Тао (19.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> первое что делал, это была медитация тонглен, а не "воззрение"..


А вы делали тонглен без воззрения? :Smilie:  Тоесть, как это?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Приоритеты и подход к происходящему у практикующих у Оле сильно меняется. Хотя начинается у большинства именно с того, как Вы это описали - оправдание и потакание своим недостаткам. Но это так со всеми. Кто из пришедших к учителю не потакал своей гордости от того, что встретил истинное учение, что практики, которые он получает - самые высокие практики, посвящения - самые тайные и сложные посвящения?


о, да. С учетом того, что многие моменты искажаются и иногда искажаются до неузнаваемости, то конечно подход и приоритеты будут меняться... в частности в сторону раздувания сплетен, ругательств в отношении других учителей (от учпутов много такого можно услышать и в частности в адрес Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче) и пр. И что-то всё это начинается несколько позже, после какого-то времени практики.

----------


## Greedy

> " Основной причиной, по которой нельзя учить одному лишь воззрению, является тот факт, что большое количество людей упустит всё самое главное, думая: "Мне нужно только воззрение! Ничего не нужно делать! Я могу отказаться от всякой деятельности!". Конечно, в этом есть зерно истины; но, когда человек слишком рано отказывается от общепринятой практики Дхармы, он ничего не предпринимает в области очищения затемнений и собрания накоплений.


В том всё и дело, что сходив на общую для всех лекцию по буддизму, ты попадаешь в классические рамки, где вместо распития водки и вина тебе предлагают ежедневно делать простирания и начитывать мантру Ваджрасаттвы.
Кто не согласен - тот остаётся только лишь с воззрением и никуда не двигается (в рамках того, что предлагает Оле).




> Т.е. Вы отрицаете необходимость развивать Правильные взгляды и вместо этого предлагаете с головой окунуться в непонятную практику с непонятной целью?


Нет. Я не говорю, что читать книги глупо. Чтение и размышление может помочь тем, кого одолевают сомнения относительно учителя или его слов.
Не надо забывать, что Оле - учитель Ваджраяны. Главное в Ваджраяне - безграничное доверие к учителю. Если его нет - с этим надо работать.

И метод Оле - это не "зомбирование" и промывание мозгов. Метод Оле в этом направлении - это побыть с ним какое-то время. И условия для этого у его учеников появляются постоянно. Если после этого вы всё ещё видите в Оле человека заносчивого, самовлюблённого, меркантильного - тогда вам Оле помочь, вряд ли, сможет.
Большинство же людей, находясь с ним рядом, путешествуя в одной с ним машине или в одном вагоне поезда - видят в нём учителя, обладающего всеми десятью признаками. А видеть своего учителя таковым (именно видеть, а не разбираться, является он таковым или нет в своём "самобытие") - это главное, что необходимо иметь в Важдраяне.




> Задача буддийского наставника не подделываться под интересы публики и не упрощать, не трансформировать коренные тексты, чтоб были попроще, а тщательно придерживаться правильной подачи материала, - от простого к сложному.


Задача буддийского наставника привести ученика к состоянию Будды.
Методы привода к состоянию Будды можно обсуждать, если состояние Будды уже достигнуто. Мы видим весь путь и может обобщить его на всех учеников.
Учителя чаще действуют более узко, чем мог бы действовать Будда, так как они представляют свою традицию. И Оле, в данном случае, от традиции, в которую он когда-то вошёл, не отступает. В линии Карма Кагью метод не формализованного введения в практику (в тоже нёндро) крайне распространён.

Если вам крайне важна формализация, то вам, видимо, нужны другие учителя, представляющие другие традиции.




> И от всей души желаю сходить к настоящему буддийскому реализованному мастеру поучиться. Для сравнения.


Вот именно об этом речь и шла, когда говорилось про отказ от намеренного цепляния за концептуальные конструкции. Мы не можем сравнивать с пустотой. Можно сравнивать только с чем-то ещё, что уже понято на уровне концепций. Но цель этого понимания - не найти лучшего или настоящего. Цель: развеять сомнения. Если вы уже не сомневаетесь в своём учителе, то в с готовностью будете делать те практики и следовать тем наставлениям, которые он даёт. А не искать что-нибудь ещё.

----------


## Greedy

> Прежде, чем  свернуть комком и выбросить ителлектуальные воззрения, надо их еще применить, как опоры, тщательно исследовать через СЛУШАНИЕ, РАЗМЫШЛЕНИЕ И ОСВОЕНИЕ, а уж потом отпускать, как ненужные, когда в них отпадет необходимость. Таков правильный подход. Надо накопить два собрания - добродетели и знаний. И никак иначе.


Чтобы более точно выразить свою мысль, попробую описать более подробно.
Слушая учение, мы определяем его соответствие своим ожиданиям. Ничего другого происходить не может. Естественно, мы неизбежно встречаем расхождения того, что понимается в учении под конечной целью, с тем, что мы хотим в итоге получить. Такое расхождение с собственными ожиданиями может быть очень и очень сильным.
Чтобы преодолеть сомнения относительно достоверности того, что мы услышали, мы начинаем размышлять, приспосабливая к себе то воззрение, которое мы услышали. На этом этапе в нашем уме возникают самые разные химеры. Но когда процесс размышления подходит к концу, то это означает, что у нас не осталось никаких сомнений относительно учения. Мы согласны со всем тем, что услышали.
И вот тогда начинается этап освоения. Мы стараемся внедрить в себя учение, чтобы ни наши мысли, ни наши ощущения, ни наши действия ни в чём не противоречили учению. И вот на этом этапе отпускать любые концептуальные конструкции о том, что правильно, а что неправильно; как надо учить, а как не надо; кто истинный учитель, а кто не истинный; какое учение истинное, а какое нет...
Если мы говорим о Ваджраяне, то этап освоения неразрывно связан с самайя. Публично о них вы можете прочитать в "Словах моего несравненного учителя".
Если же мы всё ещё рассуждаем об учении, то мы всё ещё находимся на этапе размышления, у нас всё ещё есть моменты, с которыми мы не согласны, и мы пытаемся выстроить концептуальную конструкцию, которая включит в себя всё правильное и укажет нам на всё неправильное.

Но, насколько мне известно, концептуальное постижение не ведёт к истинному постижению. И великий пандит Наропа это показал на собственном примере. Но он был настолько умным и логически непогрешимым, что учить его пришлось самыми непостижимыми методами, вроде заставлять прыгать в пропасть со скалы...

Поэтому нам надо перестать лелеять собственные интеллектуальные способности, и развивать доверие к своему коренному учителю, если мы, действительно, хотим достичь каких-то реализаций.
Более того, если мы за основу возьмём точку зрения, что "я" пусто от всего воспринимаемого, то тогда ни ощущения этого тела, ни мысли и мыслетворчество к "я" отношения не имеют. И следует, согласно обету бодхисаттвы, ради блага других, использовать как свои ощущения, так и способности логически мыслить, исключительно на благо других. Т.е. перестать искать не только приятные ощущения и избегать неприятных, но и заниматься интеллектуальным анализом с целью ощущения того, что "теперь я это понимаю". Интеллектуальные анализ выбрасывать не обязательно. Его можно использовать для принесения пользы другим...
К сожалению, придётся здесь же вспомнить о Чандракирти, который "не имея собственного воззрения относительно происходящего", с удовольствием принимает точку зрения оппонента и показывает её логическую необоснованность. А в общем случае это означает, что любое концептуальное понимание действительности несёт в себе логические противоречия.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Мы стараемся внедрить в себя учение, чтобы ни наши мысли, ни наши ощущения, ни наши действия ни в чём не противоречили учению. И вот на этом этапе отпускать любые концептуальные конструкции о том, что правильно, а что неправильно; как надо учить, а как не надо; кто истинный учитель, а кто не истинный; какое учение истинное, а какое нет...


Ну вот, Вы опять говорите противоречивые вещи. Сначала говорите о внедрении в себя учения, так чтобы не было противоречий нашей жизни с пложениями Дхармы, и тут же говорите об отпускании понимания того, что правильно, а что нет и т.д. ) 
Вот что говорит Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче:

" Самой важной техникой для того, чтобы избежать всех ловушек на пути, является знание и вера в Дхарму. "Знание" означает: изучая и понимая учения, научиться разбираться в том, что истинно, а что - нет. "




> Но, насколько мне известно, концептуальное постижение не ведёт к истинному постижению.


Конечно не ведёт. Но никто и не ставит себе такой цели- достигнуть Просветления с помощью логического дискурса. Но именно с концепций и суждений начинаются Правильные взгляды- первый фактор Срединного пути, побуждающий человека вести добродетельную жизнь, и далее за счёт практики Правильного Сосредоточения (медитации), этот фактор постепенно преображается в мудрость, которая может изничтожить пороки ума.

 " Без знания не существует медитации; без медитации не существует знания; и тот, кто обладает и знанием и медитацией – близок к Нирване. "




> И великий пандит Наропа это показал на собственном примере. Но он был настолько умным и логически непогрешимым, что учить его пришлось самыми непостижимыми методами, вроде заставлять прыгать в пропасть со скалы...


Боюсь, что никто из нас не обладает такими знаниями Дхармы как Наропа, и говорить о "непостижимых методах", очищающих концептуальное познание, для нас вряд ли является уместным! ) Видимо Вы не совсем правильно понимаете, что такое "знание", используемое на пути к освобождению. Будда сравнивал занание Дхармы с плотом, который нужен для преодоления, а не для того, чтобы за него цепляться когда уже переправился. Но многие видимо слишком рано отаказываются от плота..)

" Знание - это то, что помогает нам отличать правду от неправды, верную тренировку в медитации от неверной. С тем, как мы постепенно проходим всё более глубокие уровни истины, с тем, как наше знание ширится, наша фиксация уменьшается. А фиксация и наше "цепляние" - это корень сансары, не так ли? Когда мы перестаём цепляться за болезненные или приятные ситуации, мы становимся свободны от сансары. Как сказал Тилопа: "Ты связан не своими переживаниями, а тем, что уцепился за них. Так что прорвись сквозь своё цепляние, Наропа!" "




> Интеллектуальные анализ выбрасывать не обязательно. Его можно использовать для принесения пользы другим...


А зачем его выбрасывать? Да и вообще, чтобы что-то выбрасывать, для начала его нужно иметь. Так ведь? )
В начале "Прамана-варттики" Дхармакирти написал: 

"Живые существа по большей части привязаны к тому, что низко, и не обладают мудростью и энергией. Поэтому они не только не заботятся о возвышенных словах, но и, осквернённые завистью, выказывают ненависть к ним. По этой причине, я не думаю, что этот трактат будет полезен другим. Однако, ум, который на протяжении долгого времени привык к хорошим словам, найдёт в нём восторг, так как это пробуждает его старательность".

----------

Гьялцен (15.11.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (15.11.2011), Же Ка (15.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2011)

----------


## Greedy

Сергей, я говорю, что цель "знания" Дхармы (то, что истинно, а что - нет) - это воспитание в себе доверия к Дхарме. Если доверие воспитано, то мы просто применяем Дхарму в жизни, и совершенствуемся в методах её применения.
Если мы размышляем о Дхарме, то это означает, что полного доверия к Дхарме у нас нет.
В этом Вы видите противоречия, когда я говорю, что практикуя Дхарму, следует отпускать любое концептуальное понимание Дхармы. Но это никак не означает, что мы отпускаем и саму практику. Если мы рассуждаем о целесообразности бодхичитты, то это означает, что в необходимости бодхичитты как пути мы не убеждены. Но если у нас уже есть убеждение в том, что совершенствование в помощи всем живым существам является путём к просветлению, то нам нет никакой надобности рассуждать о целесообразности бодхичитты и иметь какие-либо концепции о том, как бодхичитта работает. Нам надо только лишь её применять.

Но это путь парамитаяны. Мы же говорим в контексте мантраяны, где мы занимаемся не просто принесением блага всем живым существам так, как это понимаем, а преобразованием всего воспринимаемого в чистую страну. Путь этого преобразования - доверие к Ламе. И совершенствуясь в этом доверии, мы стремимся воспринимать всё происходящее, как деятельность Будд, которые ведут живых существ к просветлению.
Понятно, что к сути мантраяны мы подходим, только когда в нас появляется осознание того, что "я" пусто от всего воспринимаемого. Так как такое восприятие даёт нам ключ к тому, чтобы трансформировать всё (от ощущений до мыслетворчества) в деятельность Будд, а не рассматривать как омрачения собственного "я".
Общие и специальные предварительные практики как раз и выполняют эту функцию по отделению представлений о себе от всего воспринимаемого мной.
Но чтобы непосредственно перейти к трансформации всего в чистое видение, для нас наши взаимоотношения с учителем должны подняться до уровня взаимоотношений с Буддой. И если мы способны так воспринять эти взаимоотношения, то мы, силой этого благословения, способны преобразовать и всё остальное в чистую страну Будды.

Лама Оле предлагает действенный метод для совершения подобного преобразования. Путешествие вместе с ним. Когда наше умозаключения, концепции и идеи о том, какой он из себя, растворяются в непосредственном наблюдении его деятельности. И вам, наверное, потребуется очень большая удача, чтобы за всё время нахождения с ним рядом увидеть в его действиях хоть что-то, что не соответствует мотивации помогать другим.
Если же вам не довелось побыть рядом с Оле, то вы можете разбирать и анализировать его слова, искать в них недостатки и противоречия словам других учителей. Но это лишь означает, что ваша практика не является практикой Ваджраяны. Вы находитесь в рамках концептуальной действительности, тогда как метод Ваджраяны заключён в преобразовании этих рамок.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Мы же говорим в контексте мантраяны, где мы занимаемся не просто принесением блага всем живым существам так, как это понимаем, а преобразованием всего воспринимаемого в чистую страну. Путь этого преобразования - доверие к Ламе.


Ну так Оле Нидал не единственный учитель Ваджраяны, но зато единственный, чья квалификация вызывает больше всего сомнений. У доверия должны быть основания. Это и знание Дхармы и знание качеств учителя. В противном случае, вверение себя гуру только на основании того, что он таким себя объявляет похоже на безумие. Очень важно исследовать учителя на предмет наличия у него необходимой квалификации, прежде чем принимать его. Это особенно важно в тантрических практиках. В одной из тантр говорится, что поскольку имеется большая опасность как для мастера, так и для ученика, нужно провести тщательный анализ, даже если он и займет 20 лет. Если Вы скажите, что Оле Нидал учит только основам буддизма, то причём тут тогда Мантраяна и вверение себя гуру? А если учесть, что основы он излагает весьма противоречиво, то тогда вообще теряется его ценность как учителя. И единственная его заслуга тогда- только в открытии центров. 
Даже Будда говорил, что _"не должно принимать мои слова из уважения, а должны исследовать их, подобно тому, как ювелир исследует золото, разрубая его, царапая, плавя и растирая"._

"Следовать непроверенному Учителю - все равно, что принять яд, наставлять непроверенного ученика - все равно, что прыгнуть в пропасть"




> Если мы размышляем о Дхарме, то это означает, что полного доверия к Дхарме у нас нет.


Как раз таки наоборот, если мы размышляем о Дхарме, значит испытываем к ней доверие. А тот кто не размышляет- либо уже достигший, либо не осознал пока всей ценности изучения Дхармы, и никакого доверия у него нет..




> Понятно, что к сути мантраяны мы подходим, только когда в нас появляется осознание того, что "я" пусто от всего воспринимаемого.


Так я и говорю, что осознание само по себе не возникает. Так же как и доверие к Ламе. Для этого нужно и самому приложить усилия--  будь-то развитие правильных взглядов или проверка учителя.
(кстати, не _"я" пусто от всего воспринимаемого_, а _всё воспринимаемое пусто от "я"_. Нагарджуна сказал: 
" Пока воспринимают совокупности [как самосущие], воспринимают их как «я»
 При том цеплянии за «я» и карма существует, а из-за нее – перерождение.




> Так как такое восприятие даёт нам ключ к тому, чтобы трансформировать всё (от ощущений до мыслетворчества) в деятельность Будд, а не рассматривать как омрачения собственного "я".


А Будда учил тому, что никакого собственного "я" нет. Представления о "я" возникают на базе неведения. Вот почему так важен анализ пяти совокупностей (скандх) на предмет наличия того самого "я".  Или слово Будды для Вас не имеет значения? 




> Лама Оле предлагает действенный метод для совершения подобного преобразования. Путешествие вместе с ним. Когда наше умозаключения, концепции и идеи о том, какой он из себя, растворяются в непосредственном наблюдении его деятельности. И вам, наверное, потребуется очень большая удача, чтобы за всё время нахождения с ним рядом увидеть в его действиях хоть что-то, что не соответствует мотивации помогать другим.


Действительно, некоторым может показаться: "Вот теперь я могу учить! Теперь я могу реально помогать другим! Теперь я могу что-то изменить!". И они носятся по миру, делая вид, что работают во благо всех живых существ. А другие зачаровываются их харизмой. Но при чём тут Дхарма, от самостоятельного изучения которой  так предостерегает Оле Нидал?

----------

Гьялцен (15.11.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (15.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Основы колесницы не сама колесница. Это некоторые знания, которые необходимы и там и там. А так как эти знания в более высшей колеснице глубже, то они уже и не идентичны. И при подготовке в том же нендро, эти принципы осваиваются в своей более глубокой форме нежели в низшей. Так как в низшей эти знания осваиваются методами и с воззрением низшей колесницы, а на их освоение таким способом требуется множество жизней в Парамитаяне, и множество кальп в Хинаяне. Вы еще скажите, что только Архаты вступают в Махаяну и только Бодхисаттвы десятой бхуми в Ваджраяну. И тогда даже на этом форуме ни одного практика Махаяны нет, так как нет тут архатов, освоивиших полностью колесницу Хинаяны. Если этого иначе, то никакого включения самой колесницы нету.


Сама колесница Тантраяны представляет собой набор особых методов, используемых для полного достижения двух собраний: метода и мудрости, в результате чего и обретается состояние Будды. Так что в Тантраяне глубже не базовые принципы достижения состояния Будды, общие для Парамитаяны и Тантраяны, а методы их реализации.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну так Оле Нидал не единственный учитель Ваджраяны, но зато единственный, чья квалификация вызывает больше всего сомнений.


Оле Нидал не учитель Ваджраяны. Учитель Ваджраяны это тот, кто передаёт посвящения и с кем устанавливается самая. Проблема только в том, что когда люди приходят в КК АПОН, они обычно ничегошеньки не понимают в Ваджраяне (интересно, есть ли, наоборот, такие, кто несколько лет практиковал в другой традиции, а потом перешёл к Оле?) и начинают фантазировать что-то про линию передачи, преданность учителю и т.д.

----------

Dondhup (15.11.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (15.11.2011), Карма Палджор (15.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.11.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (15.11.2011), Сергей Ч (15.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ..общие для Парамитаяны и Тантраяны, а методы их реализации.


Пару страниц назад выяснили, что есть разные подходы в разъяснении колесниц. Даже Далай-Лама в курсе - "В традиции старых переводов, Ньингма, говорится, что разница в воззрении между Сутраяной и Мантраяной существует." Но ему видимо далеко до вас. Хотите поспорить об истинности вашего понимания? Послушайте или найдите записи объяснений Учителей про воззрение, медитацию, поведение каждой из девяти колесниц. И с ними спорьте. Они в самой Ваджраяне весомо различны.

----------


## Greedy

> (кстати, не _"я" пусто от всего воспринимаемого_, а _всё воспринимаемое пусто от "я"_.


Если вы, или кто-то другой сможет мне объяснить разницу, то я последую за тем человеком, как за своим учителем.
У Нагарджуны говорится, что "всё воспринимаемое пусто от "я", что означает, что во всём воспринимаемом мы "я" не найдём.
У Майтреи говорится, то "я" пусто от всего воспринимаемого, что означает, что "я" ничем не отличается от все-пронизывающей и все-включающей в себя пустоты, обладающей всеми признаками Будды, и действующей как Будда.
Мастера жентонг говорят, что подход Майтреи ни в чём не противоречит Нагарджуне.
А так как я, по большей части, знаком с воззрением так, как оно представлено в Карма Кагью (главным текстов считается Махаяна-Уттаратантра-шастра), то чаще я описываю через отождествление "я" и будда-природы.




> А Будда учил тому, что никакого собственного "я" нет. Представления о "я" возникают на базе неведения. Вот почему так важен анализ пяти совокупностей (скандх) на предмет наличия того самого "я".  Или слово Будды для Вас не имеет значения?


Речь не о словах будды, а о том, что _всё воспринимаемое пусто от "я"_ совершенно не противоречит концепции _"я" пусто от всего воспринимаемого_. И если мы следуем трактатам Майтреи, то методы  разотождествления всего воспринимаемого и "я" будут иными.




> Действительно, некоторым может показаться: "Вот теперь я могу учить! Теперь я могу реально помогать другим! Теперь я могу что-то изменить!". И они носятся по миру, делая вид, что работают во благо всех живых существ. А другие зачаровываются их харизмой.


Вопрос не в харизме. Вопрос в том, что за этой "харизмой" просматривается полное соответствие действий идеалу бодхисаттвы.
Для кого-то это только лишь "делать вид, что помогать другим". А кто-то видит, что Оле реально озабочен только тем, чтобы помогать другим.




> Оле Нидал не учитель Ваджраяны. Учитель Ваджраяны это тот, кто передаёт посвящения и с кем устанавливается самая.


Оле Нидал рассматривается как коренной учитель. И он не обязательно должен являться мастером тантры.
Более того, на более глубоком уровне Оле Нидал рассматривается как активность 16-го Кармапы. И для ежедневных практик, даже просто для напоминания себе о Дхарме - используется образ 16-го Кармапы.
А самая, которые устанавливаются на посвящении, касаются не только Ваджрного мастера, который даёт посвящения, но и всей линии передачи, благодаря которой ты оказался на этом посвящении. И главным человек в этой линии - коренной учитель, тот, благодаря деятельности которого в нашей жизни, мы окончательно повернулись к Дхарме.
И если на посвящении мы не способны воспринять всю активность, что привела в итоге нас на это посвящение, как деятельность Будды, то не приходится говорить ни о каком Будде, который нам даёт посвящение, ни о вхождении в мандалу, ни о взятия обязательств, связанных с этим вхождением.
На посвящении очищается не только Ваджрный мастер, но и весь путь к этому посвящению. Иначе мандала просто не возникнет.

А если посвящение, всё-таки, состоялось, то применять к явлениям дихотомию "истинный / ложный" будет нарушением самаи.
На всё воспринимаемое мы должны смотреть как на происходящее в силу сопутствующих обстоятельств. Ничто не обладает самостоятельными признаками (шарлатан, обманщик и т.д.). Но в силу складывающихся обстоятельств (причин) в нашем восприятии, кого-то мы воспринимаем как шарлатана, какое-то учение как неправильное, а кого-то, наоборот, как истинного учителя и как истинное учение.

Поэтому те, кто воспринимают Оле, как своего коренного ламу, имеют соответствующие причины для подобного восприятия. Те, кто воспринимают его как шарлата - имеют на то свои соответствующие причины.
Но если мы считаем, что кто-то из нас заблуждается, то следует снова обратится к тому, что ничто и никто не обладает самостоятельными характеристиками. Соответственно, мы воспринимаем, что кто-то заблуждается относительно учения или учителя - то происходит это в следствии соответствующих причин. Причин на стороне того, кто "заблуждается" - у него есть причины считать это истиной. И причин на нашей стороне - воспринимать данного человека, как "заблуждающегося".
И освободится от этого мы можем только увидев эти самые причины. Что в потоке нашего восприятия привело к тому, что мы воспринимаем, что данный человек заблуждается. И что в потоке его восприятия привело к тому, что он считает это истиной. Но если мы видим эти причины, то мы видим карму как она есть, т.е. воспринимаем всё пустым от "я", т.е. являемся Буддой.
Если же мы сражаемся с "неверующими", переубеждаем их, то мы занимаемся обычной самсарной деятельностью.

----------

Jinpa Soenam (15.11.2011), Lungrig (15.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Пару страниц назад выяснили, что есть разные подходы в разъяснении колесниц. Даже Далай-Лама в курсе - "В традиции старых переводов, Ньингма, говорится, что разница в воззрении между Сутраяной и Мантраяной существует." Но ему видимо далеко до вас. Хотите поспорить об истинности вашего понимания? Послушайте или найдите записи объяснений Учителей про воззрение, медитацию, поведение каждой из девяти колесниц. И с ними спорьте. Они в самой Ваджраяне весомо различны.


Вы чувствуете разницу между "воззрением" и "базовыми принципами"? Базовыми принципами являются - Отречение, Бодхичитта и Постижение Пустотности, в то время как воззрение - это философская система, объясняющая принципы возникновения и существования явлений. 

И если бы Вы привели полную цитату, а не отрывок предложения, то стало бы понятно что данная разница относится лишь к вполне определённому аспекту воззрения, согласно которому Ньингма подчёркивает нераздельность метода и мудрости, избегая разграничения объективного и субъективного ясного света.

Далее, в том же тексте:



> _Разница между Парамитаяной и Мантраяной должна быть связана с одним из двух значений термина "колесница": либо с колесницей как средством, с помощью которого индивид движется, либо с колесницей как плодом, к которому он стремится. Различия в плоде (состоянии Будды) нет; следовательно, разница касается средств продвижения к плоду._

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мастера жентонг говорят, что подход Майтреи ни в чём не противоречит Нагарджуне.


Мастера жентонг говорят, что на относительном уровне прасангика и жентонг совпадают. А соответственно обусловленное я не идентично будда-природе.




> А так как я, по большей части, знаком с воззрением так, как оно представлено в Карма Кагью (главным текстов считается Махаяна-Уттаратантра-шастра), то чаще я описываю через отождествление "я" и будда-природы.


Это в общем-то ошибка. вдобавок уттара-тантра-шастра является не единственным текстов из пяти трактатов, который используется в Кагью.




> Вопрос не в харизме. Вопрос в том, что за этой "харизмой" просматривается полное соответствие действий идеалу бодхисаттвы.


В харизме. И часто приводимых ошибочных высказываниях




> Оле Нидал рассматривается как коренной учитель. И он не обязательно должен являться мастером тантры.


Это понятие используется в тантре. Если он не является мастером тантры, то такое название как коренной учитель к нему не применимо.




> А самая, которые устанавливаются на посвящении, касаются не только Ваджрного мастера, который даёт посвящения, но и всей линии передачи, благодаря которой ты оказался на этом посвящении. И главным человек в этой линии - коренной учитель, тот, благодаря деятельности которого в нашей жизни, мы окончательно повернулись к Дхарме.


Опять ошибка. Не знал, что у вас до такой степени искажают то, что относится к ваджраяне.




> И если на посвящении мы не способны воспринять всю активность, что привела в итоге нас на это посвящение, как деятельность Будды, то не приходится говорить ни о каком Будде, который нам даёт посвящение, ни о вхождении в мандалу, ни о взятия обязательств, связанных с этим вхождением.
> На посвящении очищается не только Ваджрный мастер, но и весь путь к этому посвящению. Иначе мандала просто не возникнет.


Бред




> Поэтому те, кто воспринимают Оле, как своего коренного ламу, имеют соответствующие причины для подобного восприятия. Те, кто воспринимают его как шарлата - имеют на то свои соответствующие причины.


обусловленные его действиями и словами.




> Если же мы сражаемся с "неверующими", переубеждаем их, то мы занимаемся обычной самсарной деятельностью.


Что делаете вы сейчас и делает очень много людей из ККАПОН, путая мирское и собственно Учение.

У вас очень редкая подборка ошибочных утверждений при незнании и непонимании матчасти.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.11.2011), Сергей Ч (15.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2011)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> о, да. С учетом того, что многие моменты искажаются и иногда искажаются до неузнаваемости, то конечно подход и приоритеты будут меняться... в частности в сторону раздувания сплетен, ругательств в отношении других учителей (от учпутов много такого можно услышать и в частности в адрес Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче) и пр. И что-то всё это начинается несколько позже, после какого-то времени практики.


Эта пластинка уже заезжена до дыр

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Эта пластинка уже заезжена до дыр


Ага. Но пока актуальности похоже не потеряла. Раз подобные Greedy "умельцы" от ККАПОН появляются в сети

----------

Сергей Ч (15.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Оле Нидал рассматривается как коренной учитель.


Оле не даёт тантрических посвящений, поэтому он не может рассматриваться как коренной учитель. Я всегда думал, что как коренной учитель рассматривается Е.С. Кармапа, разве это не так? А если бы нужно было принимать обеты в отношении Оле, то я бы подумал стопятьсот раз, а стоит ли их принимать в отношении того, кто критиковал своих учителей.




> Поэтому те, кто воспринимают Оле, как своего коренного ламу, имеют соответствующие причины для подобного восприятия. Те, кто воспринимают его как шарлата - имеют на то свои соответствующие причины.


Те, кто не проверив, доверился учителю, не обладающему качествами учителя ваджраяны (в данном случае я не про Оле, если что) и попал вследствие этого в ваджрный ад, тоже, очевидно, имеют на то свои соответствующие причины. Но если ещё есть возможность покинуть такого учителя, лучше это поскорее сделать.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Более того, на более глубоком уровне Оле Нидал рассматривается как активность 16-го Кармапы. И для ежедневных практик, даже просто для напоминания себе о Дхарме - используется образ 16-го Кармапы.
> А самая, которые устанавливаются на посвящении, касаются не только Ваджрного мастера, который даёт посвящения, но и всей линии передачи, благодаря которой ты оказался на этом посвящении. И главным человек в этой линии - коренной учитель, тот, благодаря деятельности которого в нашей жизни, мы окончательно повернулись к Дхарме.


Тоесть, попросту, Вы считаете, что Оле - это нирманакая 16-го Кармапы? И поэтому он может считаться коренным Учителем? Несмотря на отсутствие у него лично некоторых базовых знаний и полномочий?

Ознакомьтесь с этой книгой.

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...785322033.html

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.11.2011)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Оле не даёт тантрических посвящений, поэтому он не может рассматриваться как коренной учитель. Я всегда думал, что как коренной учитель рассматривается Е.С. Кармапа, разве это не так? А если бы нужно было принимать обеты в отношении Оле, то я бы подумал стопятьсот раз, а стоит ли их принимать в отношении того, кто критиковал своих учителей.
> 
> 
> Те, кто не проверив, доверился учителю, не обладающему качествами учителя ваджраяны (в данном случае я не про Оле, если что) и попал вследствие этого в ваджрный ад, тоже, очевидно, имеют на то свои соответствующие причины. Но если ещё есть возможность покинуть такого учителя, лучше это поскорее сделать.


вы модератор, а раздуваете холивар

----------

Lungrig (15.11.2011)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Тоесть, попросту, Вы считаете, что Оле - это нирманакая 16-го Кармапы? И поэтому он может считаться коренным Учителем? Несмотря на отсутствие у него лично некоторых базовых знаний и полномочий?


у вас больше базовых знаний, чем у Оле? По поводу его полномочий есть письмо, и не одно, да только для таких как вы, они ничего не значат, их ведь Нидал подделал. Или шантажом заставил написать своих уучителей)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> вы чем-то лучше?


1. Я не позиционирую себя как учитель
2. Не говорю что во всём прав.
3. О том, что в отличие от большинства представителей ККАПОН всё-таки получал соответствующее образование с подробным разъяснением текстов - надеюсь говорить не надо?
4. Вариант - сам дурак (а ваше высказывание можно рассматривать как раз так) - как-то не употребляю.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> вы модератор, а раздуваете холивар


До сих пор тут велось совершенно спокойное и взаимоуважительное обсуждение. Не надо ничего подтасовывать. Ваши высказывания не содержат конкретных аргументов по теме.




> у вас больше базовых знаний, чем у Оле? По поводу его полномочий есть письмо, и не одно, да только для таких как вы, они ничего не значат, их ведь Нидал подделал. Или шантажом заставил написать своих уучителей)


При чем тут я? :Smilie:  У меня знаний не побольше. Просто они ДРУГИЕ. И учил меня не ОН. То, что у Оле есть документы о его полномочиях в письме, данном ему сто много лет назад, - еще не подтверждает его добросовестные знания и поведение. Если бы Кармапа видел бы некоторые его действия после его ухода, - неизвестно еще, как бы он отнесся к ним.

Оле не имеет полномочий давать тантрических посвящений - это конкретный факт. Проверьте его сами.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> у вас больше базовых знаний, чем у Оле? По поводу его полномочий есть письмо, и не одно, да только для таких как вы, они ничего не значат, их ведь Нидал подделал. Или шантажом заставил написать своих уучителей)


Вот только один забавный момент. В письме не сказано, что он лама.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.11.2011), Сергей Ч (15.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Очередная попытка заткнуть рот, когда сказать нечего?


Олег, полагаю, лучше всего на посты, не содержащие конкретных аргументов лучше вообще не отвечать. Остановитесь первый. Потому что явно сейчас все переводится на то "А кто ты такой?" И есть явное стремление свести эту тему на нет и замять обсуждение. Уже в который раз.

А тема это по себе ценна тем, что все-таки ведется диалог с аргументами. И мы можем видеть вживую рассуждения последователей ОН.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

"Необходимо слушаться Учителя, но, если почитаемый Учитель поведет нас по неправильному пути или велит сделать что-то, противоречащее Трем Обетам, нужно ведь будет слушаться?!
По этому поводу в «Виная-сутре» сказано: «Если скажет [делать] неправедное, откажись».
И в «Облаке драгоценностей» говорится: «В благом следуйте ему, а в неблагом перечьте».
Поэтому [в том случае] не надо слушать его указаний.
В двенадцатой джатаке ясно [показано], что не следует совершать недостойное.
Однако нельзя на этом основании быть непочтительным к [Благому Другу], презирать, порицать его и т.п. "

С другой стороны
"«Если ты не почитаешь за Учителя того, от кого услышал хоть строфу Ученья, то переродишься ты собакой сотню раз, а затем ты мясником родишься»."

И
"Если же вверяться неблагому другу и дурным товарищам, имевшиеся достоинства постепенно уменьшаются, а худое величивается, порождая все нежелательные следствия. Поэтому всегда их избегайте. По этому поводу в «Неотступном памятова-
нии» сказано:
«Плохой друг, охваченный страстью, гневом и заблуждением, подобен стволу ядовитого дерева»."

Чже Цонкапа Ламрим 1 том

----------

Jinpa Soenam (15.11.2011), Lion Miller (15.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2011)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Вот только один забавный момент. В письме не сказано, что он лама.


www.buddhism.ru/teachers/ole_official.php

в конце. Но это конечно же подделка, да)?

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> До сих пор тут велось совершенно спокойное и взаимоуважительное обсуждение. Не надо ничего подтасовывать. Ваши высказывания не содержат конкретных аргументов по теме.
> 
> 
> 
> При чем тут я? У меня знаний не побольше. Просто они ДРУГИЕ. И учил меня не ОН. То, что у Оле есть документы о его полномочиях в письме, данном ему сто много лет назад, - еще не подтверждает его добросовестные знания и поведение. Если бы Кармапа видел бы некоторые его действия после его ухода, - неизвестно еще, как бы он отнесся к ним.


Гьялва Кармапа Тхае Дордже и Шамар Рипоче абсолютно в курсе деятельности Оле

----------


## Карма Палджор

> в конце. Но это конечно же подделка, да)?


Наличие письма не отменяет того, что Оле нарушает обязательства геньена. А также не отменяет и того, что учение передается в искаженном виде.
вдобавок написано оно гораздо позже того времени, когда он стал называться ламой (первичное письмо Кармапы слова лама - не содержало)

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (15.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Гьялва Кармапа Тхае Дордже и Шамар Рипоче абсолютно в курсе деятельности Оле


См. выше. Нарушения обетов, искажение учения и пр.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (15.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> www.buddhism.ru/teachers/ole_official.php
> 
> в конце. Но это конечно же подделка, да)?


От бывших учеников из АП ОН я слышал два аспекта
1) В АП проповедуются некоторые нравственные нормы, касающийся взаимоотношения между мужчинами и женщинами, характерные для западного общества или для общины хиппи, но противоречащие принятым в буддийском каноне во всех традиционных линиях от тхеравады до дзэн.

Возможно люди считают себя нагпа и нагма и ведут себя в стилен йогинов безумной мудрости, но для того чтобы так себя вести нужно ими сначала стать :Smilie:  С глубоким пониманием Ваджраяны пока среди последователей АП не сталкивался.
2) В АП неодобрительно относятся к слушанию Учения в других линиях, даже в кагью, и призывают к отказу от своих Учителей.

Так же практикуется странное представление о других линиях, например о гелуг, в частности в предисловии к ламриму Гампорпы утверждается что гелуг школа сутр. Наверно потому что переводчик и редакция из АП хорошо знакомы с практикуемыми в гелуг "сутрами": Ваджрабхайравы, Чакрасамвары, Гухьясамаджи и прочими подобными "сутры".

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (15.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.11.2011), Сергей Ч (15.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Я не провоцирую холивар. Сейчас я перебранку почищу, а дальше прошу всех выдвигать обоснованные аргументы и не переходить на эмоции.
Понимаете, я очень хорошо отношусь к Оле, я слушал некоторые его лекции и за те его слова, которые не противоречат Дхарме, я его уважаю. А вот за критику учителей —не уважаю. И мне всего лишь хочется, чтобы те, кто в этом разбирается, внятно и без эмоций объяснили, где я неправ.
Особенно мне интересна ситуация с линией передачи пховы — от кого она в настоящий момент передаётся. Ибо я читал, что Оле получал пхову у двух учителей, которых впоследствии критиковал и с которыми в настоящий момент в разладе. Это немного оффтопик, но буду благодарен, если мне кто-нибудь объяснит, если не можете без эмоций, можно в личку.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> От бывших учеников из АП ОН я слышал два аспекта
> 1) В АП проповедуются некоторые нравственные нормы, касающиесч взаимоотношения между мужчинами и женщинами, характерные для западного общества или для общины хиппи, но противоречащие принятым в буддийском каноне во всех традиционных линиях от тхеравады до дзэн.


Это также находит подтверждение и в одном из писем Шамара Ринпоче, где он пишет:




> _Лама Оле приехал в Индию как хиппи, делая всевозможные вещи с дикой энергией. И хотя Его Святейшество 16-й Гъялва Кармапа советовал ему успокоиться, он никогда не выступал с открытой критикой, поскольку тот был иностранцем с Запада. На самом деле зачарованность Ламы Оле танрическим подходом к сексу не есть что-то исключительное,— большинству западных хиппи интересовавшихся буддизмом эта тема очень нравилась. В этом он ничем не отличается от остальных, разница лишь в том, что он выражал свой восторг гораздо громче других. Ламы Кагъю в своём большинстве давали хиппи учения о практике яб-юм. Конечно же, они учили этому согласно древним танричесикм традициям, но западные хиппи понимали это как практику превращения своих сексуальных желаний и привычек в значимый секс._





> Так же практикуется странное представление о других линиях, например о гелуг, в частности в предисловии к ламриму Гампорпы утверждается что гелуг школа сутр. Наверно потому что переводчик и редакция из АП хорошо знакомы с практикуемыми в гелуг "сутрами": Ваджрабхайравы, Чакрасамвары, Гухьясамаджи и прочими подобными "сутрами".


Отсюда и подтасовки Оле, типа "трёх старых школ" или Гелуг, как школы, "принимающей лишь те поучения, которые можно найти в Индии и сейчас".

----------

Dondhup (15.11.2011), Сергей Ч (15.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

По поводу коренного учителя. Коренной учитель - это тот, кто дал прямое введение и сущностные наставления по практике на природу ума. Если ученик при этом это введение получил, то этот учитель автоматически становится коренным учителем. Он может не давать никаких тантрических посвящений, а может и давать, но это не обязательно. Это я в общем (насколько я понимаю, Оле ни прямого ввидения, ни сущностных наставлений не дает, хотя я точно не знаю).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вы чувствуете разницу между "воззрением" и "базовыми принципами"? :


 Не чувствую. Какие-либо принципы определены в воззрении, и осваиваются через медитацию и поведение, которые различны в разных колесницах. Колесница это неразделимые воззрение, медитация и поведение. 




> ..воззрение - это философская система...


 ну да  :Big Grin: 




> И если бы Вы привели полную цитату, а не отрывок предложения, то стало бы понятно что данная разница относится лишь к вполне определённому аспекту воззрения


Я привел достаточно, где прямо сказано о различии воззрений. Любой маломальский отличный аспект переопределяет всю картину. Если вы не видите, как эти различные тонкости отзываются во всех частях колесницы, хоть отречении, хоть бодхичитте, хоть пустотности, то это не значит, что этого нету.

"Послушайте или найдите записи объяснений Учителей про воззрение, медитацию, поведение каждой из девяти колесниц. И с ними спорьте."

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Не чувствую.


Оно и видно.




> Я привел достаточно, где прямо сказано о различии воззрений. Любой маломальский отличный аспект переопределяет всю картину. Если вы не видите, как эти различные тонкости отзываются во всех частях колесницы, хоть отречении, хоть бодхичитте, хоть пустотности, то это не значит, что этого нету.


 Подобное возможно только если подходить к изложенной информации также дифференцированно как Вы, вырывая пару фраз из общего контекста сказанного, для оправдания собственных домыслов.




> "Послушайте или найдите записи объяснений Учителей про воззрение, медитацию, поведение каждой из девяти колесниц. И с ними спорьте."


Научитесь читать.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Любой маломальский отличный аспект переопределяет всю картину. Если вы не видите, как эти различные тонкости отзываются во всех частях колесницы, хоть отречении, хоть бодхичитте, хоть пустотности, то это не значит, что этого нету.


Так Вам же и говорят, что различия именно в методе реализации воззрения, а не в самом воззрении. Ваджраяна- колесница плода- быстрый Путь, а не колесница "везущая" к иной цели или иному плоду.

" Есть лишь одна Колесница, не две,
и никогда не было трех – за исключением
тех разных «колесниц» средств, которым в этом мире
обучают высшие из людей. "




> "Послушайте или найдите записи объяснений Учителей про воззрение, медитацию, поведение каждой из девяти колесниц. И с ними спорьте."


Пожалуйста, вот цитата из Нагрима Чже Цонкапы:




> Действительное основание разделения Махаяны на две Колесницы
> 
> _Колесницы Мантры и Парамиты не различаются как высшая и низшая в качестве
> результата, Плода, к которому они «везут». Ведь оба пути приводят к тому же состоянию
> Будды, представляющему собой избавление от всех пороков и обретение всех возможных
> достоинств. Поэтому ясно, что эти Колесницы различаются как причины.
> Но они одинаковы по воззрению – пониманию [пустоты], по устремленности (бодхичит-
> те) и практике шести парамит, поэтому не могут быть отделены на основе этих [качеств].
> 
> ...

----------

Lungrig (15.11.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (15.11.2011), Же Ка (15.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Обычно сочетание: ванг, наставления (комментарий) по практике + прямое введение.
Тем более что то кто узрел природу ума становиться бодхисаттвой 1 бхуми, наверно здесь таких не много, а коренные Учителя сеть у большего числа последователей Важараяны на БФ.

----------


## Роман К

> Я не провоцирую холивар. Сейчас я перебранку почищу, а дальше прошу всех выдвигать обоснованные аргументы и не переходить на эмоции.
> Понимаете, я очень хорошо отношусь к Оле, я слушал некоторые его лекции и за те его слова, которые не противоречат Дхарме, я его уважаю. А вот за критику учителей —не уважаю. И мне всего лишь хочется, чтобы те, кто в этом разбирается, внятно и без эмоций объяснили, где я неправ.
> Особенно мне интересна ситуация с линией передачи пховы — от кого она в настоящий момент передаётся. Ибо я читал, что Оле получал пхову у двух учителей, которых впоследствии критиковал и с которыми в настоящий момент в разладе. Это немного оффтопик, но буду благодарен, если мне кто-нибудь объяснит, если не можете без эмоций, можно в личку.


У Оле насколько я знаю 2 передачи Пховы - от Аянга Ринпоче, и  2-я от Тенги Ринпоче, которую он и дает, это передача из Лонгчен Ньингтиг. (см."Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг")

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Aion

> И мы можем видеть вживую рассуждения последователей ОН.


Да, можете. Я принял Прибежище у Оле и мне симпатичен этот человек. Пожалуйста, оставьте его в покое и займитесь каждый своей практикой на благо спасения всех живых существ. Больше мне сказать, в общем-то, нечего.  :Smilie:

----------

Aliona (15.11.2011), Allestern (10.08.2012), Lungrig (15.11.2011), Вангдраг (16.11.2011), Орагда (17.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да, можете. Я принял Прибежище у Оле и мне симпатичен этот человек. Больше мне сказать, в общем-то нечего.


Надеюсь, что Прибежище приняли в Трёх Драгоценностях. А людей много симпатичных бывает. )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Aion

> А людей много симпатичных бывает. )


В этой теме, увы, немного...  :EEK!:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да, можете. Я принял Прибежище у Оле и мне симпатичен этот человек. Пожалуйста, оставьте его в покое и займитесь каждый своей практикой на благо спасения всех живых существ. Больше мне сказать, в общем-то, нечего.


Его никто и не трогает. Мы бы оставили и вообще все его высказывания в покое, и его отношения с учениками, если бы все это не выдавалось за настоящую Дхарму.

Мне он тоже симпатичен. Уверена, что он искренен и старается помочь в распространении Учения и своим ученикам, но тут идет разговор совершенно не об этом.

Думаю, что ОН сам даже не понимает разницы между образованным буддийским ламой, проведшим полжизни в монастыре в изучении коренных текстов, дебатах, при постоянном присутствии драгоценных Учителей и обладающего выдающимися способностями, - и своими возможностями и знаниями, и умениями. 

Уверена также, что когда ему указывают на это - возникает внутренний протест на такого рода монастырское образование, хотя тут в первую очередь подчеркиваются не монашеские обеты, а полученные фундаментальные и глубокие знания, о передачи которых заботятся лучшие Учителя каждой традиции в таких местах глубокого образования, как монастыри и другие учебные заведения.

Нельзя передавать собственное мнение о буддизме, нужно передавать то, что содержится в коренных источниках, согласно установленным буддийским традициям и линиям передач. Чтобы быть достойным учеником и держателем линии передачи после своего Учителя, - надо безусловно обладать многими знаниями и умениями.

Но, опять-таки повторяю. при присутствии Кармапы, думаю, есть конкретный шанс многое поставить на место.

----------

Сергей Ч (15.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Нельзя передавать собственное мнение о буддизме


Только об этом и речь. Это именно то, что никак не красит симпатичного человека по имени Оле Нидал. )

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (16.11.2011)

----------


## Lungrig

> Оле Нидал рассматривается как коренной учитель. И он не обязательно должен являться мастером тантры... И главным человек в этой линии - коренной учитель, тот, благодаря деятельности которого в нашей жизни, мы окончательно повернулись к Дхарме.
> И если на посвящении мы не способны воспринять всю активность, что привела в итоге нас на это посвящение, как деятельность Будды, то не приходится говорить ни о каком Будде, который нам даёт посвящение, ни о вхождении в мандалу, ни о взятия обязательств, связанных с этим вхождением.






> ... он может считаться коренным Учителем? Несмотря на отсутствие у него лично некоторых базовых знаний и полномочий?
> 
> Ознакомьтесь с этой книгой.
> 
> http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...785322033.html


из данной книги Берзина:



> Коренные гуру – это духовные наставники, которые обращают сердца и умы учеников к буддийскому пути наиболее зажигательно. Они являются сильнейшими источниками вдохновения для поддержания учеников на протяжении их духовных странствий. Отношения с такими учителями служат корнями для всех достижений.
> 
> Наставники, которые служат ученикам коренными гуру, не обязательно должны быть первыми духовными учителями, которых духовные искатели встретили в своей жизни, или теми, кто передал им большинство наставлений по Дхарме или по медитации и ритуалам. Также они не обязательно являются теми наставниками, у которых мы приняли Прибежище или обеты освобождения. Большинство их – тантрические мастера. Рассмотрение коренных учителей традиционно появляется прежде всего в контексте практики высшей тантры.


Greedy прав.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Greedy прав.


Непонятно, с чего Вы делаете такой вывод, если Greedy пишет:




> Оле Нидал рассматривается как коренной учитель. И он не обязательно должен являться мастером тантры.


А у Берзина говорится:




> "Большинство их – тантрические мастера. Рассмотрение коренных учителей традиционно появляется прежде всего в контексте практики высшей тантры."

----------


## Lungrig

> Непонятно, с чего Вы делаете такой вывод


Во-первых, Greedy пишет в контексте практики высшй тантры.
Во-вторых, "большинство" в цитате Берзина - это не значит "обязательно все".
В-третьих, основное определение Берзиным коренного учителя: "это духовные наставники, которые обращают сердца и умы учеников к буддийскому пути наиболее зажигательно."

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Во-первых, Greedy пишет в контексте практики высшй тантры.


А ранее он писал, что Нидал не даёт ничего связанного с высшей тантрой и потому претензии к его квалификации неуместны. Начали говорить о несоответствии его высказываний основам буддизма, Вы теперь о высшей тантре говорите.

----------


## Lungrig

контекст тантры в следующем: "И если на посвящении мы не способны воспринять всю активность, что привела в итоге нас на это посвящение, как деятельность Будды... и т.д."

----------


## Lungrig

Учитель может не передавать ванги, но при этом он может быть коренным учителем в практике тантры. Речь об этом.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Учитель может не передавать ванги, но при этом он может быть коренным учителем в практике тантры. Речь об этом.


Может. 

Тогда предоставьте список, кто из Учителей, обладающих такими полномочиями приглашался ОН для передачи и в какие годы. Потому что подразумевается, что передачу они получили где-то еще.

А также ОН берет на себя задачу готовить учеников к тантре и вообще к Ваджраяне. Вероятно, тут тоже должна быть определенная компетенция.

----------


## Вова Л.

По поводу коренного учителя пара цитат.

Из Ригпа-вики:



> Коренной учитель (Tib. tsawé lama; Wyl. rtsa ba'i bla ma) — главный учитель, особенно тот, кто вводит в природу ума. В Еше Saldrön, в своем знаменитом комментарийи по практике гуру йоги, Джамьянг Кьенце Чоки Лодро пишет: "коренной лама это 
> 
> * тот, от кого мы получаем полное посвящение в великие мандалы, или
> * он дарует нам три набора обетов, или,
> * и в особенности, тот, кто вводит нас в мудрость природы ума. "


Также и ЕС 17-й Кармапа Ургьен Тринле говорит:



> Иногда люди просят меня: "Я хочу, чтобы Вы стали моим коренным ламой". Это звучит очень красиво, но подобные особые отношенияне не возникают таким образом. В традиции Кагью Дагпо говорят, что коренной лама – это не лама в обычном смысле. Есть много лам, которые учат  различным аспектам тренировки ума, таким, как этика, логика, медитация внутреннего покоя. Эти ламы не обязательно должны рассматриваться в качестве коренного ламы. Коренной мастер – это только тот, кто помог нам узнать природу ума и изначальную мудрость Дхармакаи.

----------

Сергей Ч (16.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Lungrig

только сам ученик решает кто для него коренной гуру. полномочия на ванги нужны в обязательном порядке, полномочий на "звание" коренного гуру нет. это в компетенции ученика. поймите, что и в отношении ОН некоторые ученики могли установить подобные отношения. это их личное дело и обсуждать их отношения, имхо, не стоит.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Ибо я читал, что Оле получал пхову у двух учителей, которых впоследствии критиковал и с которыми в настоящий момент в разладе.


Увы, но это так. Про Тэнгу Ринопоче (если верить Крылову - именно его передачу пховы Оле передает) и окружение Ринпоче написано много гадостей в "Жуликах".

----------

Dondhup (16.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Lungrig

т.о. имеем 2 разных определения коренного гуру, где подчеркивается 1) вдохновение, 2)тот, кто помог узнать природу ума.

в любом случае из этих двух, ОН может быть для кого-то коренным гуру.

----------

Роман К (16.11.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> только сам ученик решает кто для него коренной гуру


"Вот Алешка - славный малый,
Я влюблюсь в него, пожалуй."
(С) Ангия Барто

----------


## Сергей Ч

> т.о. имеем 2 разных определения коренного гуру, где подчеркивается 1) вдохновение, 2)тот, кто помог узнать природу ума.


В первом случае имеется ввиду Благой Друг, а второе- определение Коренного учителя.




> в любом случае из этих двух, ОН может быть для кого-то коренным гуру.


Исходя из вышесказанного, может быть только Благим Другом.

----------

Пема Дролкар (16.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В этой теме, увы, немного...


Думаю, рано или поздно придется отвлечься от такой характеристики, как "симпатичный". Или "несимпатичный" для Учителя. Характеристика учителя - компетентный или некомпетентный, научит или не научит, и чему. 

А так он может быть крайне неприятен. Такие случаи в истории были.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (16.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Да, можете. Я принял Прибежище у Оле и мне симпатичен этот человек. Пожалуйста, оставьте его в покое и займитесь каждый своей практикой на благо спасения всех живых существ. Больше мне сказать, в общем-то, нечего.


_«Хороший парень — это не профессия»._

----------


## Lungrig

> В первом случае имеется ввиду Благой Друг, а второе- определение Коренного учителя.
> 
> Исходя из вышесказанного, может быть только Благим Другом.


В двух случаях имеется ввиду коренной гуру. в первом - Берзин дает определение, во втором - Кармапа. Первое определение скорее для Пема Дролкар - поскольку, как я понимаю, Берзин имеет некоторый авторитет для нее(поскольку ссылку предоставила именно она). Что касается второго определения - никто из вас, уважаемые, не имеет понятия - помог ли кому-либо ОН узнать природу собственного ума или нет. А раз никто не знает, значит утверждать однозначно, что ОН не может быть для кого-либо коренным гуру - невозможно.

----------


## Dondhup

> В двух случаях имеется ввиду коренной гуру. в первом - Берзин дает определение, во втором - Кармапа. Первое определение скорее для Пема Дролкар - поскольку, как я понимаю, Берзин имеет некоторый авторитет для нее(поскольку ссылку предоставила именно она). Что касается второго определения - никто из вас, уважаемые, не имеет понятия - помог ли кому-либо ОН узнать природу собственного ума или нет. А раз никто не знает, значит утверждать однозначно, что ОН не может быть для кого-либо коренным гуру - невозможно.


Как Вы думаете Оле Нидал - арья -бодхисаттва?
У него есть сиддхи, описанные в текстах?
Вы доверяете дост.Шамару Ринпоче?
Для того чтобы ввести в природу ума необходимо самому обладать непосредственным восприятием собственной природы ума?

----------


## Dondhup

> Увы, но это так. Про Тэнгу Ринопоче (если верить Крылову - именно его передачу пховы Оле передает) и окружение Ринпоче написано много гадостей в "Жуликах".


Это же прямое нарушение самаи.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Увы, но это так. Про Тэнгу Ринопоче (если верить Крылову - именно его передачу пховы Оле передает) и окружение Ринпоче написано много гадостей в "Жуликах".


Это вроде не книга Оле?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Это вроде не книга Оле?


Не Оле. Но он ее рекомендует + написана главным его учеником. Мне искрене хотелось бы верить, что Оле думает по другому и к тем гадостям о Ситу Ринпоче (тоже один из главных учитилей Оле), что распространяются в АП, а таке о всех остальных учителях, поддержавших Ургьен Тринле, Оле не имеет отношения. Но... подтверждений этому я не вижу  :Frown:

----------

Пема Дролкар (17.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Naruikazuchi

крайне не хочется влезать в эту неприятную тему (вдобавок, "жуликов" я не осилил), но разве Оле говорит что-то о нелицеприятное о духовной стороне деятельности тех лам, у которых он получал передачи и с которыми, как считается, он "в разладе"? у меня создалось впечатление, что он если и комментировал, то исключительно политическую сторону их действий. о качестве дхармических поучений и уровне постижения того же Ситу Ринпоче он, согласно близким ученикам Оле, отзывается высоко. скорее всего, так же дело обстоит и в отношении Аянга Ринпоче и Тенга Ринпоче.
а вопрос, безусловно, очень болезненный. и самому хотелось бы в нем, по возможности, разобраться.

----------

Allestern (10.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> крайне не хочется влезать в эту неприятную тему (вдобавок, "жуликов" я не осилил), но разве Оле говорит что-то о нелицеприятное о духовной стороне деятельности тех лам, у которых он получал передачи и с которыми, как считается, он "в разладе"? у меня создалось впечатление, что он если и комментировал, то исключительно политическую сторону их действий. о качестве дхармических поучений и уровне постижения того же Ситу Ринпоче он, согласно близким ученикам Оле, отзывается высоко. скорее всего, так же дело обстоит и в отношении Аянга Ринпоче и Тенга Ринпоче.
> а вопрос, безусловно, очень болезненный. и самому хотелось бы в нем, по возможности, разобраться.


Ничего неприятного в этой теме нет, и пожалуй, самый оскорбительный и неприятный тезис, заявленный в этой теме, принадлежит ни кому-нибудь, а именно многоуважаемому господину Нидалу. Называть великих учителей, среди которых имеются и его собственные, коренные учителя "жуликами в рясах" - это более чем вызывающе и оскорбительно, и подразумевает что эти люди лгут, то есть ведут нравственно нечистый образ жизни, нарушая обеты сразу из нескольких собраний обетов.

----------


## Вова Л.

> о качестве дхармических поучений и уровне постижения того же Ситу Ринпоче он, согласно близким ученикам Оле, отзывается высоко.


О каких близких учениках идет речь? Лично я вижу, что когда заходит речь о Ситу Ринпоче то от учеников Оле можно услышать только гадости в его адрес (хотя никто из них его в глаза не видел). Вы можете чем-то подтвердить свои слова?




> скорее всего, так же дело обстоит и в отношении Аянга Ринпоче и Тенга Ринпоче.


На этом форуме есть много учеников, постоянно общающихся с Оле и посещающих его лекции. Пусть они это подтвердят. Пока что факт в том, что "Жулики" - настольная кнги для АП. А сколько там грязи вылито на линию Кагью - не секрет и каждый может убедиться сам.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Lungrig

> 1) Как Вы думаете Оле Нидал - арья -бодхисаттва?
> 2) У него есть сиддхи, описанные в текстах?
> 3) Вы доверяете дост.Шамару Ринпоче?
> 4) Для того чтобы ввести в природу ума необходимо самому обладать непосредственным восприятием собственной природы ума?


1) не знаю
2) не знаю
3) никогда с ним не общался, его не видел, не читал и не слышал.
4) да

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> 1) не знаю
> 2) не знаю
> 3) никогда с ним не общался, его не видел, не читал и не слышал.
> 4) да


Тогда утверждение что Оле Нидал кого то ввел в природу ума спорное.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Гьялцен

> т.о. имеем 2 разных определения коренного гуру, где подчеркивается 1) вдохновение, 2)тот, кто помог узнать природу ума.
> 
> в любом случае из этих двух, ОН может быть для кого-то коренным гуру.


По первому пункту. В "Светоче уверенности" Конгтрула говорится, что необходимо считать учителя линии карма камцанг, в которого человек питает сильную веру , коренным гуру. Про узнавание природы ума здесь-ни слова. 
По второму пункту. Скорее это верно для нингма ( а не сарма школ). И в любом случае, необходимо установление отношений гуру -ученик на основании этого опыта. Потоому что можно получить опыт  узнавания природы ума, но не развить личных отношений с наставником ( так что он и знать про нас не будет)- что несерьезно. 
Так что, Оле Нидал может быть ( и является) коренным учителем для своих учеников.
Основным моментом здесь является все же создание отношений гуру-ученик.

----------

Olle (16.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Lungrig

> Тогда утверждение что Оле Нидал кого то ввел в природу ума спорное.


совершенно верно. также как и утверждение, что ОН никого не ввел в природу ума.

----------


## Dondhup

Если человек достиг 1 бхуми он обладает сиддхами.

----------


## Lungrig

> Если человек достиг 1 бхуми он обладает сиддхами.


ОН обладает сиддхами?

----------


## Naruikazuchi

> О каких близких учениках идет речь? Лично я вижу, что когда заходит речь о Ситу Ринпоче то от учеников Оле можно услышать только гадости в его адрес (хотя никто из них его в глаза не видел). Вы можете чем-то подтвердить свои слова?


тему именно что с этой книгой педалировать не хочется - сами понимаете, уже все кости были перемыты по многу раз. ничего хорошего из обсуждений ее не выходит. поэтому о ней говорить не буду.

что же до близких учеников и подтверждения - я друг Стюарта Джарвиса (Stewart Jarvis), австралийца, преподававшего английский язык Кармапе Тхайе Дордже и близкого ученика Оле. могу поручиться, что слышал от него то, что написал в отношении комментариев Оле. сам Стюарт лично встречал Ситу Ринпоче.
такое же разделение понятий (духовность-политика) в отношении комментариев Оле проводит, например, другой близкий ученик Оле, Анатолий Соколов. мы лично с ним обсуждали эту тему, и я делал специальный акцент на этом.

я не знаю всей полноты того, что _действительно_ имеет место во всей этой ситуации. и, скорее всего, в этой жизни уже не узнаю. но мне, как принимавшему у Оле прибежище и благодарному за импульс вдохновения, полученный при встрече с Дхармой и стимулировавший мои дальнейшие искания, хочется верить, что Оле сохраняет внутри чистое отношение ко всем своим учителям как носителям знания и передачи. комментарии его касательно их политической деятельности - не мое дело, и целиком на его совести. время рассудит.
собственно, это все мои $0.02. 




> Тогда утверждение что Оле Нидал кого то ввел в природу ума спорное.


это скорее допущение, опровергнуть которое едва ли возможно.

----------

Allestern (10.08.2012), Алексей Самохин (18.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> ОН обладает сиддхами?


Его учеников нужно спрашивать в том числе тех кого он ввел в природу ума.

----------


## Lungrig

> Его учеников нужно спрашивать в том числе тех кого он ввел в природу ума.


иными словами, Вы не знаете

----------


## Dondhup

> иными словами, Вы не знаете


Я у него Дхарму не слушал и слушать вряд ли буду, тем более не буду получать передачи. Мне общения с его учениками хватило.

----------


## Сергей Ч

Исходя из того, что Оле Нидал говорит о пустоте в своих книгах, ни о каком введении в природу ума не может быть и речи.
Вот хорошая на мой взгляд статья о "западном буддизме Оле Нидала": Куда ведёт "Алмазный путь"?
Оттуда:




> Те люди, которые хоть немного знакомы с буддийской философией, сразу скажут, что слова ламы Оле не имеют никакого отношения к буддийскому пониманию пустоты, поэтому и думать о них не надо. Ни один буддийский философ НИКОГДА не отождествлял пустоту с вакуумом. "Пространство" иногда использовалось как метафорическая иллюстрация концепта пустоты, но не более того: потому что буддийская пустота – это вовсе не вакуум, а взаимозависимое возникновение. Прочитайте хоть какую-нибудь одну работу Нагарджуны, лама Оле! О тех, кто понял учение о пустоте подобным Оле образом, буквально нигилистически, Нагарджуна пишет, что они "не имеют ни ушей, ни сердца" – то есть не слышат того, что им было сказано, и не понимают, если что-то и услышали (сердце тогда понималось как вместилище разума). Но нигилистически-материалистические фантазии Оле Нидала о буддийский пустоте доверчиво тиражируются и развиваются его последователями – см., напр., статью В.В. Дубич "Буддизм глазами физика" (с. 104-118). То есть сразу виден результат деятельности Оле - распространение ложных представлений о Дхарме.
> 
> Далее Нидал переходит к трактовке понятия"шентонг", который он трактует как "пустой и что-то ещё". (Интересно, что это за "ещё"? У Нагарджуны никакого "ещё" не было.) Но, вообще, вопрос здесь более сложный. На самом деле "шентонг"означает "пустота иного", и различие между пустотой "себя" и "пустотой иного" имеет водоразделом теорию двух аспектов реальности, или "двух истин", относительной и абсолютной, и несколько различных толкований их соотношения у тибетских мыслителей.
> 
> О правомерности и смысле понятий рангтонг и шентонг, придуманных выдающимся тибетским йогом и мыслителем Долпопой (13 в.), много спорили и спорят до сих пор буддийские философы, и предложение ламой Оле на с. 30 третьего пути - "детонг" ("блаженства-пустоты" – А.Т.) я поначалу счёл остроумной шуткой, и улыбнулся – но через несколько строк увидел, что он, вроде бы и не шутит. А если серьёзно так говорить – то, конечно, неправильно изображать "детонг" как разрешение противоречия между рангтонгом и шентонгом, потому что здесь речь идёт совсем о другом – не о воззрении, а о практике. Здесь, как говорит русская пословица, "в огороде бузина, а в Киеве – дядька". Единство блаженства-пустоты – одно из центральных понятий практики ануттара-йога тантр, причём всех тантр этого класса, практикуемых во всех без исключения школах тибетского буддизма, независимо от предпочитаемого в них типа мадхьямаки. Поэтому, конечно, нельзя представлять это как специфический подход Кагью или, тем более, выход за рамки противоречия "Рангтонг-шентонг".
> 
> Заметим, что альтернативой мудрости постижения пустоты является клеша неведения. И, поскольку мы уже видели, что Оле Нидал имеет ложное представление о пустоте Нагарджуны (как о вакууме), то его "детонг" и есть на самом деле не союз блаженства и пустоты, а _"союз блаженства и неведения"_, как говорилось в старой буддийской шутке о горе-тантристах.
> 
> В любом случае ясно, что представлять практику блаженства-пустоты как некую альтернативу воззрению – невозможно. Можно было бы подумать, что лама Оле это пишет намеренно, внедряя в головы своим ученикам очередной инструмент для дальнейшего манипулирования их мнениями, но теперь я уже не уверен, понимает ли он это сам, поскольку в его статье  я вижу такие перлы, которые уже трудно объяснить разумно, например, что "пространство есть информация" (с. 27). Это ведь всё равно, что сказать "сознание - есть мозг", или "мысль материальна" – то есть встать на позиции вульгарного материализма, о котором даже марксисты отзывались только с сожалением…

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (16.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Lungrig

> Я у него Дхарму не слушал и слушать вряд ли буду, тем более не буду получать передачи. Мне общения с его учениками хватило.


я тоже не слушал. ОН видел мельком один раз в жизни. просто я констатирую факт, что ОН может быть для кого-то коренным учителем, поскольку кто-то может быть вдохновлен его манерой давать учения. мотивацию ОН мы не знаем, есть ли у него сиддхи - мы не знаем. вводил ли он кого-то в природу ума - мы не знаем.

----------


## Dondhup

> я тоже не слушал. ОН видел мельком один раз в жизни. просто я констатирую факт, что ОН может быть для кого-то коренным учителем, поскольку кто-то может быть вдохновлен его манерой давать учения. мотивацию ОН мы не знаем, есть ли у него сиддхи - мы не знаем. вводил ли он кого-то в природу ума - мы не знаем.


Я сильно сомневаюсь , что бы реально вводил. Шамар Ринпоче просто так писать не стал бы. Кому то конечно мо дать основы Учения, и кому то это пошло на пользу. Но говорить о нем как о Ваджрном Учителя я б не стал.

----------

Сергей Ч (16.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Lungrig

> Но говорить о нем как о Ваджрном Учителя я б не стал.


ваджрный учитель и коренной гуру для Вас одно и то же или разное? Берзин, например, разделяет понятия "тантрический мастер" и "коренной учитель".

----------

Гьялцен (16.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Коренной Учитель может быть только в рамках Ваджраяны.

----------


## Lungrig

само собой. у Берзина тантрический мастер описывается так: 



> Конгтрул определял тантрических мастеров как духовных наставников, перед которыми ученики принимают тантрические обеты во время посвящений и перед визуализированными образами которых ученики обновляют или усиливают эти обеты во время «самопосвящения» после того, как они проделают тантрические затворничества. Принятие тантрических обетов происходит только при посвящении в третий (йога-тантра) или высший класс тантр.


описание Берзиным коренного гуру - уже раньше мы обсуждали здесь.

Согласно этому объяснению, ОН не является тантрическим мастером, но при этом для кого-то может являться коренным гуру.

----------


## Dondhup

> само собой. у Берзина тантрический мастер описывается так: 
> 
> 
> описание Берзиным коренного гуру - уже раньше мы обсуждали здесь.
> 
> Согласно этому объяснению, ОН не является тантрическим мастером, но при этом для кого-то может являться коренным гуру.


Вы сутрах есть термин цави лама?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Написал в КК АПОН:




> I would like to know what is the official position of lama Ole Nydahl about Tomek Lehnert's book "Rogues in Robes". Does he agree with the contents of this book and does he recommend it for reading for Diamond Way Buddhism practitioners?
> Thanks in advance.


(Я бы хотел узнать об официальной позиции ламы Оле по поводу книги Томека Ленерта «Жулики в рясах». Согласен ли он с содержанием этой книги и рекомендует ли он её для чтения практикующими Буддизм Алмазного Пути. Заранее спасибо.)

Ответ:




> Hello!
> Lama Ole Nydahl and Tomek Lehnert share the same view on the topic and Lama Ole recommends Tomek's book because it covers that time frame in great detail and with deep insight.
> Many greetings from Munich,
> Stephan


(Здравствуйте! Лама Оле Нидал и Томек Ленерт разделяют одинаковые взгляды на эту тему и лама Оле рекомендует книгу Томека, потому что она описывает ту эпоху очень подробно и с необыкновенной проницательностью. Большой привет из Мюнхена, Стефан)

Если так, то это прямое нарушение первого из основных тантрических обетов —презирать или высмеивать наших ваджрных учителей.

 :Cry: 

Так что искренне надеюсь, что никто из членов КК АПОН не считает ламу Оле коренным учителем. И искренне надеюсь, что те, кто считает, перестанут это делать и будут относиться к его учениям внимательно и критически (как, кстати, делает мой единственный лично знакомый буддист из КК АПОН).

----------

Dondhup (16.11.2011), Pedma Kalzang (16.11.2011), Гьялцен (16.11.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (16.11.2011), Карма Палджор (16.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (17.11.2011), Сергей Ч (16.11.2011)

----------


## Роман К

> Я у него Дхарму не слушал и слушать вряд ли буду, тем более не буду получать передачи. Мне общения с его учениками хватило.


Не думайте, что вы чем то лучше их... уж не возгордились ли вы ?...  :Smilie: 

Я читал "Жулики в рясах" 1 раз, не стала настольной книгой, в качестве документально-политической литературы может быть интересно, но не считаю эту книгу очень важной для себя. Если есть доверие к одному из Кармап, просто продолжать практику - вот главное занятие и интерес..

----------


## Dondhup

> Не думайте, что вы чем то лучше их... уж не возгордились ли вы ?... 
> 
> Я читал "Жулики в рясах" 1 раз, не стала настольной книгой, в качестве документально-политической литературы может быть интересно, но не считаю эту книгу очень важной для себя. Если есть доверие к одному из Кармап, просто продолжать практику - вот главное занятие и интерес..


По вашему проверка Учителя связан с гордыней? Лучше прыгнуть в пропасть, чем учиться у кого попало, особенно Ваджраяне.

----------


## Роман К

Проверка учителя не есть гордыня, но уничижительно отзываться о людях - да.

----------


## Aion

> Думаю, рано или поздно придется отвлечься от такой характеристики, как "симпатичный". Или "несимпатичный" для Учителя.


Думайте, отвлекайтесь, "Учитель" в помощь!  :EEK!:

----------


## Dondhup

> Проверка учителя не есть гордыня, но уничижительно отзываться о людях - да.


Будьте добры, приведите пример когда я уничижительно отозвался об Оле Нидале?

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Не думайте, что вы чем то лучше их... уж не возгордились ли вы ?...


Лучше уже тем, что хотя бы не выдаёт желаемое за действительное, и не именует это буддизмом, вводя в заблуждение окружающих.




> Я читал "Жулики в рясах" 1 раз, не стала настольной книгой, в качестве документально-политической литературы может быть интересно...


Ценность данного труда в общем, и как отражающего историческую действительность в частности, весьма призрачна, выражаясь очень мягко. На одном из форумов случайно наткнулся на тему, где участники достаточно искуссно, и более того, остроумно развенчивают основные мифы этого "памфлета". Жаль только продолжения не последовало.

Самые настоятельные рекоммендации к ознакомлению!

----------

Dondhup (16.11.2011), Дордже (16.11.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (16.11.2011), Сергей Ч (17.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Проверка учителя не есть гордыня, но уничижительно отзываться о людях - да.


А в "Жуликах" о великих учителях Карма Кагью отзываются не "уничижительно"?

----------

Гьялцен (17.11.2011)

----------


## Tong Po

> Л На одном из форумов случайно наткнулся на тему, где участники достаточно искуссно, и более того, остроумно развенчивают основные мифы этого "памфлета". Жаль только продолжения не последовало.
> 
> Самые настоятельные рекоммендации к ознакомлению!


И там, кстати, написано (дословно):" *Ни Оле Нидал*, ни Кармапы в творчестве Ленерта *не виноваты*."

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И там, кстати, написано (дословно):" *Ни Оле Нидал*, ни Кармапы в творчестве Ленерта *не виноваты*."


Конечно, не виноваты, именно поэтому я и решил уточнить, согласен ли Оле Нидал с тем, что написано в этой книге. Мне пришёл ответ, что действительно согласен и рекомендует эту книгу, а следовательно, вместе с Ленертом осуждает своих ваджрных учителей (и заодно других уважаемых учителей Кагью, что ему чести также не делает) и призывает к этому своих учеников. А про Кармап никто и не говорит.

----------

Dondhup (17.11.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (17.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (17.11.2011)

----------


## Aion

> ОН обладает сиддхами?


Разумеется:


> В настоящий момент лама Оле Нидал – единственный буддийский учитель, который проводит 360 дней в году, путешествуя вокруг света. ©


  :Cool:

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> В настоящий момент лама Оле Нидал – единственный буддийский учитель, который проводит 360 дней в году, путешествуя вокруг света.


Насколько эффективно это кругосветное путешествие - вопрос крайне спорный, ну и не для наших омраченных умов конечно же.



> И там, кстати, написано (дословно):" Ни Оле Нидал, ни Кармапы в творчестве Ленерта не виноваты.


Эта книга активно распространяется общиной, рекомендуется ею и ею же была выпущена (в 2004, по-моему). Какие тут могут быть сомнения?
Если уж Оле Нидал по какой-то причине вдруг стал против сего "творения", то разумно было бы собрать остатки тиража и просто сжечь. Почему "Жулики в рясах" до сих пор в каждом центре КК ОН АП?

----------

Пема Дролкар (17.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Насколько эффективно это кругосветное путешествие - вопрос крайне спорный, ну и не для наших омраченных умов конечно же.


Лама Оле Нидал создал более 600 буддийских центров по всему миру. О чём здесь можно спорить?  :EEK!:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2011)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> О чём здесь можно спорить?


1. О том, действительно ли это эффективно. Дхаммакая в Таиланде вон тоже стадионы собирает. 
2. О том, действительно ли это буддийские центры, а не, например, центры отдельно взятой организации.

----------

Dondhup (17.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (17.11.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (17.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2011)

----------


## Aion

1. А что Вы называете действительной эффективностью? 
2. Поясните, в чём, по-Вашему, заключается небуддизм центров Карма Кагью?

----------


## Гьялцен

> Эта книга активно распространяется общиной, рекомендуется ею и ею же была выпущена (в 2004, по-моему). Какие тут могут быть сомнения?
> ?


На русском впервые была издана в 1998, потом были переиздания.
Причем, по словам самого автора, Ленерта, явилась своего рода продолжением "Верхом на тигре" ( автор "Тигра"-Оле).
Оле говорил, что сам просил Ленерта написать эту книгу ( об этом говорится в "Глубине русского ума" часть первая).
П.С. как-то однажды я в метро увидел  девушку, лет 15-ти и ли меньше, в обнимку с "Жуликами". пришел в умиление...

----------

Pedma Kalzang (17.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2011)

----------


## Роман К

> Будьте добры, приведите пример когда я уничижительно отозвался об Оле Нидале?


"Мне общения с его учениками хватило" - ваша фраза, как-то не очень, такие же люди как и вы..

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> А что Вы называете действительной эффективностью?


Именно практика именно Дхармы Будды на благо всех живых существ и соответствующие результаты. 
Также важно, чтобы колличество переходило в качество, а не наоборот. Центров ведь можно хоть миллион создать - ходи да регистрируйся, никто слова не скажет. Но ведь не для колличества центры создаются и не для сбора капиталов. 



> Поясните, в чём, по-Вашему, заключается небуддизм Карма Кагью?


Я этого не могу утверждать, поскольку мой умишко крайне скуден и слаб для вынесения подобных вердиктов.
Но если говорить, что *конкретно меня* смущает в деятельности ККОНАП, то это крайне сектантсткие настроения в самой организации, выходящие за рамки допустимого (нарушение обетов, а также полная изолированность от остального буддийского мира), очень вольные трактовки некоторых вопросов, так или иначе связанных с Дхармой, со стороны лидера (мы уже сотню раз обсуждали момент с сексом, например, все в поиске), а также разжигание межрелигиозной розни (по отношению к мусульманам).

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (17.11.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (17.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Лама Оле Нидал создал более 600 буддийских центров по всему миру. О чём здесь можно спорить?


А коропроация McDonald's около 40 тысяч фастфудов. И что дальше? Может Рональд МакДональд тогда тоже махасиддха, который проявляет свою нирманакаю в каждый из них?

----------

Legba (17.11.2011), Pedma Kalzang (17.11.2011), RudraFury (17.11.2011), Карма Палджор (17.11.2011), Кузьмич (17.11.2011), Леонид Ш (17.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (17.11.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (17.11.2011), Сергей Ч (17.11.2011), Тао (19.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2011)

----------


## Aliona

> 2. О том, действительно ли это буддийские центры...


Прошу прощения, Вы отказываете в квалификации 16 Кармапе, который поручил ламе Оле Нидалу распространять Дхарму на Западе?..  :Frown:  И тем приглашенным буддийским Учителям, которые дают поучения и посвящения на его курсах?.. Это круто.

Впечатления от темы печальные. Буддизм даже от миссионерства свободен, а здесь почтенные буддисты "священный джихад" ведут.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> И там, кстати, написано (дословно):" *Ни Оле Нидал*, ни Кармапы в творчестве Ленерта *не виноваты*."


В силу наличия письма из КК АП ОН, которое представил Цхултрим Тращи, данная информация потеряла свою актуальность.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (17.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2011)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> И тем приглашенным буддийским Учителям, которые дают поучения и посвящения на его курсах?


Те самые путешествующие учителя, которых уполномочил преподавать Нидал? Ну не знаю, если честно. Я существо глупое и омраченное, а никто из мастеров, обладающих реализацией их квалификацию не подтверждал. Возможности проверить нет, сам на лекциях не был.



> Вы отказываете в квалификации 16 Кармапе, который поручил ламе Оле Нидалу распространять Дхарму на Западе?


Благословление на распространение Дхармы это одно, а само распространение Дхармы это уже другое. Когда учителя дают нам обеты, они тоже рассчитывают на то, что так мы быстрее будем продвигаться к просветлению на благо всех живых существ и это принесет всем только пользу. Однако, если мы будем косячить, эти обеты нарушать, вообще отказываться от Дхармы Будды, то кто в таком случае будет виноват? Мы или учителя, которые нам эти обеты дали? "Они ведь мол знали с кем дело имеют"...

----------

Legba (17.11.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (17.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.11.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (17.11.2011), Сергей Ч (17.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Прошу прощения, Вы отказываете в квалификации 16 Кармапе, который поручил ламе Оле Нидалу распространять Дхарму на Западе?..  И тем приглашенным буддийским Учителям, которые дают поучения и посвящения на его курсах?.. Это круто.


Формулировка "распространение Дхармы на Западе" требует уточнения, поскольку это может предполагать совершенно разные виды деятельности. Ламой же, Оле становится лишь на основании письма некоего кхенпо Чёдрака Ринпоче. Подобное назначение лично у меня вызывает огромные сомнения в силу того, что с подобными прецедентами, как в тибетской традиции в целом, так и в Кагью непосредственно, сталкиваюсь впервые. Насколько я знаю, иерархическая структура тибетского буддизма сильно отличается от структуры организованной церкви. Ни сам Далай-лама, ни главы четырех традиций не обладают полномочиями утверждать, кто является квалифицированными учителями, или же объявлять людей некомпетентными.

Выдавать кому-то титул "лама" равносильно тому, что выдавать кому-то титул "друг" или "близкий человек" считая что таковым его будут воспринимать все окружающие.




> Впечатления от темы печальные. Буддизм даже от миссионерства свободен, а здесь почтенные буддисты "священный джихад" ведут.


 Ну это просто детский лепет по сравнению с "священным джихадом" Оле.

----------

Dondhup (17.11.2011), Pedma Kalzang (17.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (17.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2011)

----------


## Гьялцен

[QUOTE=Pema Kalzang;436484]Те самые путешествующие учителя, которых уполномочил преподавать Нидал? Ну не знаю, если честно. Я существо глупое и омраченное, а никто из мастеров, обладающих реализацией их квалификацию не подтверждал. Возможности проверить нет, сам на лекциях не был.

QUOTE]
Нет, Алена имела в виду не учпутов, а тибестких учителей - таких как Шераб Гьялцен Ринпоче, приезжавшем по приглашению Оле минувшим летом в РФ и на Украину, Тхае Дордже и некоторых других. Они дают учения традиционно, с вангами и т.д.

----------

Tong Po (18.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2011)

----------


## Гьялцен

> . Ламой же, Оле становится лишь на основании письма некоего кхенпо Чёдрака Ринпоче. .


Кенпо Чодрак- ученик Шамара Ринпоче и 16-го Кармапы, возглавляет Институт  буд наук Кармапы в Индии, сторонник Тхае Дордже. 
Письмо датировано кажется 1995 годом?

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Письмо датировано кажется 1995 годом?


Да, 12-1-1995

----------


## Dondhup

> "Мне общения с его учениками хватило" - ваша фраза, как-то не очень, такие же люди как и вы..


И Гитлер и Махатма Ганди - люди. Но ум у них обладает различными качествами.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> 2. Поясните, в чём, по-Вашему, заключается небуддизм центров Карма Кагью?


На мой взгляд, единственное, в чём проявляется небуддизм центров Карма Кагью это в некоторых словах и поступках Оле. Во всём же остальном там практикуют традиции вполне буддийское нёндро и гуру-йогу Кармапы, приезжают вполне буддийские мастера и передают вполне буддийские посвящения. Так что называть их небуддийскими не стоит.




> Прошу прощения, Вы отказываете в квалификации 16 Кармапе, который поручил ламе Оле Нидалу распространять Дхарму на Западе?..  И тем приглашенным буддийским Учителям, которые дают поучения и посвящения на его курсах?.. Это круто.
> 
> Впечатления от темы печальные. Буддизм даже от миссионерства свободен, а здесь почтенные буддисты "священный джихад" ведут.


Вполне себе аутентичный учитель Сонам Джорпхал Ринпоче вообще сотрудничает с космоэнергетами  :Smilie: 

Джихада мы здесь не ведём, всего лишь хотим предупредить, чтобы все внимательнее относились к Оле. Это тем более оправдано, что тут некоторые взялись его в коренные учителя записывать.

----------

Сергей Ч (17.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

"Джихада мы здесь не ведём, всего лишь хотим предупредить, чтобы все внимательнее относились к Оле. Это тем более оправдано, что тут некоторые взялись его в коренные учителя записывать. "
Даже не к нему самому а к тому что он говорит и что принято как норма в центрах АП ОН.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (17.11.2011), Сергей Ч (17.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> На мой взгляд, единственное, в чём проявляется небуддизм центров Карма Кагью это в некоторых словах и поступках Оле. Во всём же остальном там практикуют традиции вполне буддийское нёндро и гуру-йогу Кармапы, приезжают вполне буддийские мастера и передают вполне буддийские посвящения. Так что называть их небуддийскими не стоит.


На мой взгляд, небуддизм центров Алмазного Пути проявляется главным образом в контексте, в рамках которого воспринимаются даже традиционные для тибетского буддизма учения и практики. Этот искажённый контекст, определяемый главным образом Оле Нидалом, превращает изначально чистое учение в нечто далёкое от общих принципов и сути этого чистого учения, и похожее на него лишь по форме.

----------

Dondhup (17.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Вполне себе аутентичный учитель Сонам Джорпхал Ринпоче вообще сотрудничает с космоэнергетами


Недавно я наткнулся на куда более интересный вариант с участием геше Майкла Роуча  :Big Grin:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (17.11.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Конечно, то что написано в "Жуликах" явно отдает желтизной и вообще ни в какие ворота не лезет.

На этом форуме есть много весьма достойных людей так или иначе связанных с ККАП. Мне кажется, что они врядли воспринимаю "Жуликов" всерьез.

Мне вообще, трудно представить, чтобы кто-то принял это за чистую монету.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Конечно, то что написано в "Жуликах" явно отдает желтизной и вообще ни в какие ворота не лезет.
> На этом форуме есть много весьма достойных людей так или иначе связанных с ККАП. Мне кажется, что они врядли воспринимаю "Жуликов" всерьез.
> Мне вообще, трудно представить, чтобы кто-то принял это за чистую монету.


Тогда просто посетите скажем дхарма-орг. Там последователи ККАПОН (выходящие в сеть) воспринимают все эти вещи вполне серьезно. Можете посетить  еще некоторые центры в РФ. Посещение вам не понравится. А насчет количества центров, это немного громко сказано. Скорее большое число групп, который могут состоять из двух человек и более.

----------


## Dondhup

> Недавно я наткнулся на куда более интересный вариант с участием геше Майкла Роуча


Да "бизнес-ретрит" это что-то, одно слово многого стоит.

----------

Алевлад (15.12.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (17.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> такое же разделение понятий (духовность-политика) в отношении комментариев Оле проводит, например, другой близкий ученик Оле, Анатолий Соколов. мы лично с ним обсуждали эту тему, и я делал специальный акцент на этом.


Это совершенно необоснованное деление. Для человека, принявшего обеты по всей форме существует единственно возможное поведение, согласно обетам. Настоящий Учитель старается ни в чем не отходить от Дхармы. И политике подчиняется только, если это единственный выход в данных обстоятельствах для процветания Дхармы. Многие Учителя предпочли Дхарму, не подчинившись политике, многие погибли в концлагерях.

----------

Алевлад (15.12.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Лама Оле Нидал создал более 600 буддийских центров по всему миру. О чём здесь можно спорить?


Я знаю многие БЦ в Европе, в которые приезжали крайне подготовленные и добросовестные Учителя. На моем веку много таких центров открылось и закрылось. Причина - отсутствие средств на содержание такого центра. И народу ходит немного. К тому же западные люди часто ходят слушать Дхарму просто для инфы, то ходят на лекции, то нет. Для интеллектуального развития....

Мы, ученики, обычно сами отдаем все, что можем, но поддерживать такой центр крайне трудно. Съем самой маленькой гомпы, ее отопление и прочее - это до 1000 евро в месяц. Постоянные спонсоры редки. Помещение, печать практик и так далее, -при членских взносах раз в году и на продаже ритуальных предметов при центре не выехать. А пожертвование посильное, настаивать на определенном взносе нельзя. + еще надо оплатить передвижения монахов и Учителей и их проживание.

Поэтому порой лучше отослать небольшие средства непосредственно в монастыри в Индии - там хоть на эти деньги пока можно многое сделать. И постараться самим поехать на учения куда-то еще.

Потому что БЦ - это не коммерческое предприятие, которое можно пропагандировать, как любой другой коммерческий продукт. Зазывать туда рекламой тоже не принято. Навязывать Дхарму или преподавать ее в виде лайт-буддизма, чтоб народ повелся, - тоже. Мы можем дать рекламу о лекциях, можем предложить друзьям пойти, но миссионерство в буддизме не принято. И если человек не понимает, зачем ему нужна Дхарма, - тащить его на приманки и применять бизнесс-уловки, думаю, и не стоит.

Изучение настоящего буддизма отнюдь не сахар и не тусовка. Приходят новички на лекции, раз, два, - глядишь, и нет его уже. Потому что надо что-то осваивать, что-то учить....стараться правильно относиться к Учителю и товарищам. И нужно много лет, чтобы собрались преданные ученики в нужном количестве. Часто Учителя дают курс лекций, комментарии по текстам и прочее, и надо иметь определенную базу для посещения таких лекций, а также ходить на них постоянно, иначе нормального обучения не получится. Это тоже создает определенные трудности для новичков. 

Сколько из нас мечтают найти средства для приезда наших квалифицированных Учителей в Россию? И с каким трудом это все получается? Вон, Дондуп, сколько лет Ело Ринпоче в Питер мечтает пригласить?

Так что, полагаю, количество центров ОН - определенный показатель. Они продвинуты по всем правилам западной рекламы. Это просто такой бизнес, на мой взгляд. Я не против бизнеса. Но в распространении буддийских центров, думаю, бизнеса не получится. А если он получается, - то мне трудно поверить, что там все согласно Дхарме.

Добро бы в эти центры приглашались постоянно достойные Учителя и из других школ, или вели такие центры....

----------

Dondhup (17.11.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (17.11.2011), Карма Палджор (17.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Недавно я наткнулся на куда более интересный вариант с участием геше Майкла Роуча


Интересно, чего он по сцене скачет (0.43 видеоролика) на бизнесритрите ? (термин-то какой придумали  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Топпер

> Впечатления от темы печальные. Буддизм даже от миссионерства свободен, а здесь почтенные буддисты "священный джихад" ведут.


Кто же вам такие глупости то сказал? Буддизм миссионерствует, как и другие религии. Разве, что помягче. Первых миссионеров послал сам Будда в первый же год после просветления. Именно с этой же целью ездит посланный шестнадцатым Кармапой Оле Нидал.

----------


## Aion

> Именно практика именно Дхармы Будды на благо всех живых существ и соответствующие результаты.


Хотите пообсуждать чужую практику? Обсуждайте. Я воздержусь.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Так Вам же и говорят, что различия именно в методе реализации воззрения, а не в самом воззрении.


Разница есть во всем и в воззрении, и в медитации, и в поведении во всех шести колесницах Ваджраяны, в махаяне, с хинаяной и подавно. Если вы не знаете, что такое воззрение в контексте колесницы, как три части - воззрение, медитация, поведение, и говорите про какое-то иное слово "воззрение", как про какие-то общие слова "бодхичитта", "отричение", "пустотность", то может быть.




> Пожалуйста, вот цитата из Нагрима Чже Цонкапы:


И зачем вы приводите цитату Цзонкапы, когда девять колесниц это в Ньингма, и еще без подробного разъяснения воззрения, медитации и поведения каждой колесницы?

----------


## Dondhup

"И зачем вы приводите цитату Цзонкапы, когда девять колесниц это в Ньингма, и еще без подробного разъяснения воззрения, медитации и поведения каждой колесницы?"
Какой на ваш взгляд лучший русскоязычный источник на эту тему?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Разница есть во всем и в воззрении, и в медитации, и в поведении во всех шести колесницах Ваджраяны, в махаяне, с хинаяной и подавно. Если вы не знаете, что такое воззрение в контексте колесницы, как три части - воззрение, медитация, поведение, и говорите про какое-то иное слово "воззрение", как про какие-то общие слова "бодхичитта", "отричение", "пустотность", то может быть.


Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче говорит, что "Ключевой точкой в воззрении каждой из девяти колесниц является не что иное, как пустота". И далее:  _будда-природа - именно то, что практикуется в каждой из девяти колесниц; разница только в том, как это воплощается в практике: чем выше колесница, тем тоньше понимание._
А по-вашему получается так, что каждая из девяти колесниц- это по сути разные учения. Именно такой вывод можно сделать, признавая, что воззрения каждой школы буддийской традиции совершенно разные. Очевидно, что не стоит путать воззрение [постижение пустоты], которое одно на всех, и разницу методов реализации воззрения, которые собственно и называются "колесницами".
Здесь снова уместны слова тулку Ургьена Ринпоче: _" Есть ли какая-нибудь разница между воззрениями Махамудры, Дзогчена и Мадхьямики? Иногда говорят, что основа - это Махамудра, путь - Мадхьямика, а плод - Дзогчен. И есть разница или нет - зависит от обсуждаемого аспекта. Поймите, пожалуйста, что Мадхьямика - это не просто Мадхьямика, нужно определить, какой именно аспект обсуждается. Есть разные типы Мадхьямики, такие как Сватантрика Мадхьямика, Прасангика Мадхьямика и Великая Мадхьямика Точного Смысла. "_




> И зачем вы приводите цитату Цзонкапы, когда девять колесниц это в Ньингма, и еще без подробного разъяснения воззрения, медитации и поведения каждой колесницы?


" Есть лишь одна Колесница, не две,
и никогда не было трех – за исключением
тех разных «колесниц» средств, которым в этом мире
обучают высшие из людей."

Если Вы этого не понимаете, то мне больше не о чем с Вами говорить.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (17.11.2011), Же Ка (19.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (18.11.2011)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Интересно, чего он по сцене скачет (0.43 видеоролика) на бизнесритрите ? (термин-то какой придумали  )


Бизнес-чакра открылась, видимо.

----------

Велеслав (18.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кто же вам такие глупости то сказал? Буддизм миссионерствует, как и другие религии. Разве, что помягче. Первых миссионеров послал сам Будда в первый же год после просветления. Именно с этой же целью ездит посланный шестнадцатым Кармапой Оле Нидал.



Это такая ирония?  :Smilie: А что, у Тхеравадинов ходят и обращают народ? :Smilie:  Полагаю, даже монашеские одежды в некоторых местах надо носить осторожно.
Обычно говорится, что без просьбы в буддизме не учат. 

Миссионерство в моем понятии - когда, например, свидетели Иеговы звонят во все двери и пытаются тебя обратить, ты им дверь закрываешь, а они в окно. Когда достанут, откроешь им дверь поговорить, а они уже глаза от вранья отводят и пытаются в квартиру забежать и прицепиться к мебели :Smilie:  Это откровенное навязывание собственных религиозных взглядов кому-то.

Давайте не будем это называть миссионерством, а просто распространением информации, что есть такое Учение, - сугубо тем, кто готов послушать и проявляет интерес.

А лучшей рекламой буддизма являемся мы сами, его последователи, - наше благое поведение, умелые действия, глубокое понимание окружающих явлений и доброе сердце. 

Люди в России и так уже притомились от разных религиозных течений и сект. Поэтому, полагаю, не надо агитировать за буддизм. Те, кто для встречи с ним уже накопил причины - найдет его и так. Наша задача - помочь новичкам найти правильные источники и безупречных наставников. 

Я была в разных буддийских центрах. Очень плохо, когда тебя грузят, агитируют и пытаются раскрутить. Это чувствует любой. И, соответственно, отстраняется. Такие БЦ тоже есть. И очень часто Учителя и не знают про происки организаторов. Буддизм теперь модное явление. Изображения будды есть в кафе, в магазинах, на стенах у многих дома.

Хорошо бы к моде приложилась и СУТЬ БУДДИЗМА В ПРАВИЛЬНОМ ИЗЛОЖЕНИИ. И для этого людям нужно давать правильные источники и возможность видеть непогрешимых учителей. А также всячески способствовать подготовке квалифицированных Учителей в монастырях, согласно классической системе образования.

Очень важно, чтобы лицо и поведение  носителей буддизма было *безупречным.* По крайней мере к этому надо стремиться нам всем.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (18.11.2011), Орагда (17.11.2011)

----------


## Орагда

> крайне не хочется влезать в эту неприятную тему (вдобавок, "жуликов" я не осилил), но разве Оле говорит что-то о нелицеприятное о духовной стороне деятельности тех лам, у которых он получал передачи и с которыми, как считается, он "в разладе"? у меня создалось впечатление, что он если и комментировал, то исключительно политическую сторону их действий. о качестве дхармических поучений и уровне постижения того же Ситу Ринпоче он, согласно близким ученикам Оле, отзывается высоко. скорее всего, так же дело обстоит и в отношении Аянга Ринпоче и Тенга Ринпоче.
> а вопрос, безусловно, очень болезненный. и самому хотелось бы в нем, по возможности, разобраться.


 Вы совершенно правы,говоря что Оле критиковал только политическую деятельность некоторых лам, которая, собственно, и привела к расколу. Духовная сторона их деятельности не была затронута ни в "Жуликах", ни где-либо ещё. Вообще же, достаточно резкой оценки удостоились только две персоны - Тай Ситу и Гьялцаб, и, по-видимому, вполне заслуженно: предателей никто не любит. Что качсается других лам, включая Тенга, Аянга, Бокара Ринпоче и других, то, хотя в "Жуликах" и видится недоумение по поводу их выбора Кармапы, никакой "грязи" в их адрес в "Жуликах" не содержится. Более того, Оле относится к ним с глубоким уважением, и я несколько раз встречал у него высказывания о том, что эти ламы обладают великим сочувствием, и их выбор, скорее всего, определился оказанным на них давлением. Мстить китайцы умеют, а у каждого из этих лам в Тибете остались родственники и последователи.

----------


## Топпер

> А что, у Тхеравадинов ходят и обращают народ? Полагаю, даже монашеские одежды в некоторых местах наджо носить осторожно.
> 
> Обычно говорится, что без просьбы в буддизме не учат.


А зачем тогда, по вашему, в перестройку и после, в Россию ломанулись ламы, мастера и прочие аджаны всех мастей, включая Оле Нидала? Думаете столько просьб было от страждущих? Зачем тогда объявления везде расклеиваются и сообщения в сети вешаются о предстоящих учениях и посвящениях?



> Миссионерство в моем понятии - когда, например, свидетели Иеговы звонят во все двери и пытаются тебя обратить, ты им дверь закрываешь, а они в окно. Когда достанут, откроешь им дверь поговорить, а они уже глаза от вранья отводят и пытаются в квартиру забежать и прицепиться к мебели Это откровенное навязывание собственных религиозных взглядов кому-то.


Это - активное миссионерство.



> Давайте не будем это называть миссионерством, а просто распространением информации, что есть такое Учение, - сугубо тем, кто готов послушать и проявляет интерес.


А это - менее активное, но всё-равно миссионерство. Отсюда и результат хуже, чем у всяких свидетелей иеговы.



> Люди в России и так уже притомились от разных религиозных течений и сект. Поэтому, полагаю, не надо агитировать за буддизм. Те, кто для встречи с ним уже накопил причины - найдет его и так. Наша задача - помочь новичкам найти правильные источники и безупречных наставников.


Думаю, что это нужно делать. Другое дело, что почти никто этим не хочет заниматься, или не умеет.



> Я была в разных буддийских центрах. Очень плохо, когда тебя грузят, агитируют и пытаются раскрутить. Это чувствует любой. И, соответственно, отстраняется. Такие БЦ тоже есть. И очень часто Учителя и не знают про происки организаторов. Буддизм теперь модное явление. Изображения будды есть в кафе, в магазинах, на стенах у многих дома.


Просто это неграмотно миссионерствуют.



> Хорошо бы к моде приложилась и СУТЬ БУДДИЗМА В ПРАВИЛЬНОМ ИЗЛОЖЕНИИ. И для этого людям нужно давать правильные источники и возможность видеть непогрешимых учителей. А также всячески способствовать подготовке квалифицированных Учителей в монастырях, согласно классической системе образования.
> 
> Очень важно, чтобы лицо и поведение  носителей буддизма было *безупречным.* По крайней мере к этому надо стремиться нам всем.


Да, это было бы хорошо.

----------

Lungrig (18.11.2011), Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А зачем тогда, по вашему, в перестройку и после, в Россию ломанулись ламы, мастера и прочие аджаны всех мастей, включая Оле Нидала? Думаете столько просьб было от страждущих? Зачем тогда объявления везде расклеиваются и сообщения в сети вешаются о предстоящих учениях и посвящениях?


Топпер, Вы кого имеете ввиду? Мы ЕС Далай Ламу не можем в Россию пригласить, а уж драгоценные буддийские ламы-наставники и до сих пор приезжают крайне редко и недостаточно, как бы мы их не просили приехать. То переводчиков не дают, то визы, их на всем свете ждут, а они еще монахов учить должны, ВЫ О ЧЕМ? :Smilie: 

С приходом инета поток инфы усилился. И это касается вообще всех сфер. А после перестройки вообще Учителя в Россию почти не приезжали. Никаких объявлений не было, мы друг-другу лично передавали такую инфу. И печатал ее, разве что Тереньтьев в "Буддизме России".  У такого выдающегося Учителя, как геше Джамьянг Кенце, собирались пара десятков слушателей раз в неделю. И таких учителей и до сих пор крайне трудно встретить.




> А это - менее активное, но всё-равно миссионерство. Отсюда и результат хуже, чем у всяких свидетелей иеговы.
> 
> Думаю, что это нужно делать. Другое дело, что почти никто этим не хочет заниматься, или не умеет.
> 
> Просто это неграмотно миссионерствуют.


Я исключительно ПРОТИВ любого миссонерства в буддизме. Не знаю, как у Вас лично в этом результат. Но,наверно, огромной массы людей к вам так и не пришло... :Frown: 

По моим многолетним наблюдениям оно просто не функционирует в буддизме, потому что для веры в буддизм нужны определенные кармические предпосылки.

Мы почти все поначалу, открыв для себя буддизм, бежим и радостно о нем сообщаем всем вокруг. Но проблема в том, что мало кто ему способен следовать. Видела сотни новичков, которые побаловались и прекратили. Видела сотни скептиков, которые только выискивали возражения Учению. Видела сотни интеллектуалов, которые очень любили читать про буддизм, но так его и не приняли глубоко. На каждом посвящении полно любопытных, надеющихся на чудесные способности лам, после двух-трех раз их уже нет. Много экзальтированых, нездоровых людей, которые не способны практиковать. 

За много лет видела очень немного на всю массу буддистов усердных и стойких практикующих, готовых кармически, а выдающихся среди них и вообще единицы(насколько мне позволяет это сказать мое восприятие).

Если смотреть на миссионерство во времени и пространстве - КПД у него крайне низкое.

А если буддизм все-таки распространяется - то крайне трудно удержать его в правильных рамках и научить людей правильно Дхарме. Потому что одно из необходимых условий для правильного развития ученика - полноценное и частое присутствие квалифицированного наставника.  Эта тема отчасти затрагивает именно этот вопрос. Сохранение Дхармы в чистоте.

Мы упираемся тут в некоторых вопросах потому, что напрямую сталкивались с квалифицированными, признанными Сангхой Учителями. И некоторые вещи в подходе ОН просто не можем принять. В сравнении.

----------

Lungrig (18.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.11.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вы совершенно правы,говоря что Оле критиковал только политическую деятельность некоторых лам, которая, собственно, и привела к расколу. Духовная сторона их деятельности не была затронута ни в "Жуликах", ни где-либо ещё. Вообще же, достаточно резкой оценки удостоились только две персоны - Тай Ситу и Гьялцаб, и, по-видимому, вполне заслуженно: предателей никто не любит. Что качсается других лам, включая Тенга, Аянга, Бокара Ринпоче и других, то, хотя в "Жуликах" и видится недоумение по поводу их выбора Кармапы, никакой "грязи" в их адрес в "Жуликах" не содержится. Более того, Оле относится к ним с глубоким уважением, и я несколько раз встречал у него высказывания о том, что эти ламы обладают великим сочувствием,


Ну вот, а кто-то там еще не верил, что находятся-таки люди, принимающие всю эту чернуху за чистую монету. По поводу же "никакой грязи", привел бы я ссылки из Жуликов, да противно в них ковыряться.




> и их выбор, скорее всего, определился оказанным на них давлением. Мстить китайцы умеют, а у каждого из этих лам в Тибете остались родственники и последователи.


Если бы Вы удосужились поинтерисоваться у самих этих лам, что они думают о Ургьен Тринле, то явно не говорили бы подобных глупостей. Но Вы почему-то предпочитаете черпать информацию из чернушных книжек, а не у самих учителей, некоторые из которых даже приезжают в Россию.

----------

Сергей Ч (18.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2011)

----------


## Tong Po

> Ни сам Далай-лама, ни главы четырех традиций не обладают полномочиями утверждать, кто является квалифицированными учителями, или же объявлять людей некомпетентными.
> 
> Выдавать кому-то титул "лама" равносильно тому, что выдавать кому-то титул "друг" или "близкий человек" считая что таковым его будут воспринимать все окружающие.
>  Ну это просто детский лепет по сравнению с "священным джихадом" Оле.


Ну если уж ни ЕСДЛ, ни главы других школ не могут этого делать, то что уж тогда говлрить о неких анонимных интернет-буддистах? Вы ж занимаетесь именно тем, чего по-вашим же словам даже ЕСДЛ себе позволить не может.

Кстати в письме кхенпо вовсе не выдает ОН _титул_. Там немного другое написано. И, согласитесь, не Ваше это дело укзывать чего кхенпо делать должен, а чего нет.

----------


## Tong Po

> Тогда просто посетите скажем дхарма-орг. Там последователи ККАПОН (выходящие в сеть) воспринимают все эти вещи вполне серьезно. Можете посетить  еще некоторые центры в РФ. Посещение вам не понравится. А насчет количества центров, это немного громко сказано. Скорее большое число групп, который могут состоять из двух человек и более.


Ну я регулярно бываю на дхарма.орг и что? Там ведут джихад с Оле ровно те же несколько самые персонажей, что и здесь. И пара придурков регулярно всекий бред про ЕСДЛ пишут. Причем принадлежность их к ККАПОН неочевидна. Кроме того там и любимую в российском будда-интернете дзогчен-общину сектой называют и питерскую тхераваду тоже. В центрах никто не заставляет и даже не просят читать книгу "Жулики...", хотя продают, конечно. Там вообще давно уже не обсуждается этот конфликт.

----------

Lungrig (18.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, Вы кого имеете ввиду? Мы ЕС Далай Ламу не можем в Россию пригласить, а уж драгоценные буддийские ламы-наставники и до сих пор приезжают крайне редко и недостаточно, как бы мы их не просили приехать. То переводчиков не дают, то визы, их на всем свете ждут, а они еще монахов учить должны, ВЫ О ЧЕМ?


Да хотя бы расписание на сайте Кунпенлинга посмотрите. Вот о них. 
А то, что визы не дают и переводчиков нет - так если бы давали - ездили бы ещё больше.



> А после перестройки вообще Учителя в Россию почти не приезжали. Никаких объявлений не было, мы друг-другу лично передавали такую инфу. И печатал ее, разве что Тереньтьев в "Буддизме России".  У такого выдающегося Учителя, как геше Джамьянг Кенце, собирались пара десятков слушателей раз в неделю. И таких учителей и до сих пор крайне трудно встретить.


Просто денег на рекламу не было. А так постили и рассказывали везде, где возможно. Я же ситуацию в то время прекрасно помню.
Плакатами же Оле весь Питер периодически оклеивался. Я лично клеил плакаты по построению одной из первых мандал в Дацане.



> Я исключительно ПРОТИВ любого миссонерства в буддизме. Не знаю, как у Вас лично в этом результат. Но,наверно, огромной массы людей к вам так и не пришло...


На миссионерство деньги нужны. Без денег - сложно что-либо сделать. Ни объявления толковые не напечатать, ни рекламу по собственному ТВ каналу не дать  :Smilie: 



> По моим многолетним наблюдениям оно просто не функционирует в буддизме, потому что для веры в буддизм нужны определенные кармические предпосылки.


Функционирует. Притом, прекрасно. Если за дело берутся профессионалы от маркетинга. За примерами далеко ходить не нужно. Это и КК ОН, и Дзогчен община, и Новая Кадампа, и Сока Гаккай, и Дхаммакая. Масса организаций, которые применяя коммерческий подход, хорошо увеличивают количество членов.



> Мы почти все поначалу, открыв для себя буддизм, бежим и радостно о нем сообщаем всем вокруг. Но проблема в том, что мало кто ему способен следовать. Видела сотни новичков, которые побаловались и прекратили. Видела сотни скептиков, которые только выискивали возражения Учению. Видела сотни интеллектуалов, которые очень любили читать про буддизм, но так его и не приняли глубоко. На каждом посвящении полно любопытных, надеющихся на чудесные способности лам, после двух-трех раз их уже нет. Много экзальтированых, нездоровых людей, которые не способны практиковать.


Да, это всё бывает. У тех же свидетелей иеговы такие же люди. Но они умеют их заинтересовать, удержать и направить. А буддисты, как правило, своё неумение прикрывают разговорами о каммических предпосылках (я тоже прикрываю  :Smilie:  )

----------

Lungrig (18.11.2011), Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну если уж ни ЕСДЛ, ни главы других школ не могут этого делать, то что уж тогда говлрить о неких анонимных интернет-буддистах? Вы ж занимаетесь именно тем, чего по-вашим же словам даже ЕСДЛ себе позволить не может.
> 
> Кстати в письме кхенпо вовсе не выдает ОН _титул_. Там немного другое написано. И, согласитесь, не Ваше это дело укзывать чего кхенпо делать должен, а чего нет.


Высшая Сангха, во главе которой стоят реализованные практики, совершенно четко определяет сектарный подход. Что соответствует чистоте Учения, а что - нет. 

При этом конкретная реализация отдельных практиков не комментируется, но совершенно четко могут быть подвергнуты критике их слова и поведение, как не соответствующие Дхарме.

Мне порой хотелось бы, чтобы предыдущий Кармапа мог бы послушать выступления Оле и почитать его книги, и узнать, что бы он мог бы сказать на все это. И очень хотелось бы, чтобы он ВМЕШАЛСЯ в деятельность Оле.Уверена, что вмешался бы. Сангха должна знать, что делает тот, кто распространяет Учение от ее лица. Те деятели, которые пытаются обособиться от нее - вызывают подозрение. 

Знаю четко, что ни один из моих Учителей не пытался обособится от Сангхи, и не позволял себе отойти от традиций изложения Дхармы и линий передач. Вариации были только в поведении по отношению к разным подводимым. 

Учение не надо подделывать и искажать ни под кого - там уже есть все необходимые средства и методы для любого подводимого. 

В каждой профессии обязательно получить диплом об образовании. Надо сдать экзамены и подтвердить свою компетенцию. ОН не может этим похвастаться. Он знает тибетский язык? Каким образом Кармапа его учил? Он прошел классический курс образования в своей линии? какие материи он изучил? По каким источникам. У кого конкретно прошел курс?

Распространять Учение - это еще не значит, - учить самому.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (18.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Ну если уж ни ЕСДЛ, ни главы других школ не могут этого делать, то что уж тогда говлрить о неких анонимных интернет-буддистах? Вы ж занимаетесь именно тем, чего по-вашим же словам даже ЕСДЛ себе позволить не может.


Я не анонимнее Вашего, да и учителем я никого не назначаю и с занимаемой должности не снимаю. :Wink: 




> Кстати в письме кхенпо вовсе не выдает ОН _титул_. Там немного другое написано. И, согласитесь, не Ваше это дело укзывать чего кхенпо делать должен, а чего нет.





> _Поэтому настоящим мы признаем Оле Нидала в качестве квалифицированного буддийского учителя-мирянина, Ламы._


Чем не титул?
Кхенпо я не указ, я лишь замечаю, что впервые сталкиваюсь с подобной практикой назначения, которая представляется мне абсурдной и вызывает подозрения. Читайте внимательней, тогда будет меньше претензий не по существу.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да хотя бы расписание на сайте Кунпенлинга посмотрите. Вот о них. 
> А то, что визы не дают и переводчиков нет - так если бы давали - ездили бы ещё больше.
> 
> Просто денег на рекламу не было. А так постили и рассказывали везде, где возможно. Я же ситуацию в то время прекрасно помню.
> Плакатами же Оле весь Питер периодически оклеивался. Я лично клеил плакаты по построению одной из первых мандал в Дацане.
> 
> На миссионерство деньги нужны. Без денег - сложно что-либо сделать. Ни объявления толковые не напечатать, ни рекламу по собственному ТВ каналу не дать 
> 
> Функционирует. Притом, прекрасно. Если за дело берутся профессионалы от маркетинга. За примерами далеко ходить не нужно. Это и КК ОН, и Дзогчен община, и Новая Кадампа, и Сока Гаккай, и Дхаммакая. Масса организаций, которые применяя коммерческий подход, хорошо увеличивают количество членов.


А не поискать ли нам грамотного коммерческого директора-буддиста? :Smilie:  Работать бесплатно, в свободное от работы время? :Smilie: 




> Да, это всё бывает. У тех же свидетелей иеговы такие же люди. Но они умеют их заинтересовать, удержать и направить. А буддисты, как правило, своё неумение прикрывают разговорами о каммических предпосылках (я тоже прикрываю  )


Да, уж точно, - умелый буддист, наверно, - это отличный коммерсант? :Smilie:   С хорошо развитым отречением? Вон там наверху такой Огранщик Алмазов уже процветает :Smilie: 

ЕС Далай Лама собирает целые стадионы и ледовые дворцы. Что будет твориться через пару месяцев на Калачакре в Индии - страшно подумать. Но, полагаю, секрет его популярности лежит за пределами коммерции....

Топпер, когда ж мы соберем воедино все кармические наши предпосылки и придем на стадион Вас слушать? :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (18.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2011)

----------


## Tong Po

> Я не анонимнее Вашего, да и учителем я никого не назначаю и с занимаемой должности не снимаю.
> 
> 
> 
> Чем не титул?
> Кхенпо я не указ, я лишь замечаю, что впервые сталкиваюсь с подобной практикой назначения, которая представляется мне абсурдной и вызывает подозрения. Читайте внимательней, тогда будет меньше претензий не по существу.


Не анонимней, только я, в отличии от Вас не беру на себя функции определять кто лама, а кто нет.

Не титул. Если Вам что-то кажется, то ведь это же Ваши личные проблемы, не так ли? Вот самому кхенпо так не кажется. Тут постоянно муссируется вопрос о кдассичемком буддийском образовании, при чем теми, у которых этого самого образования-то и близко нет. А вот у кхенпо оно как раз есть. И его мнение как-то поавторитетнее будет, в этом смысле.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Не анонимней, только я, в отличии от Вас не беру на себя функции определять кто лама, а кто нет.


Я тоже на себя такие функции не брал, даже несмотря на Ваши, имеющие место домыслы.




> Не титул. Если Вам что-то кажется, то ведь это же Ваши личные проблемы, не так ли? Вот самому кхенпо так не кажется. Тут постоянно муссируется вопрос о кдассичемком буддийском образовании, при чем теми, у которых этого самого образования-то и близко нет. А вот у кхенпо оно как раз есть. И его мнение как-то поавторитетнее будет, в этом смысле.


От Ваших частых восклицаний "не титул" и "Вам кажется" вряд-ли что-то изменится, поскольку это крайне неубедительные доводы. Обратитесь к словарям, если значение слова "титул" является для Вас столь неочевидным.

Если многоуважаемый кхенпо с классическим образованием усматривает в Оле буддийского наставника со всеми соответствующими качествами, и готов принять его в качестве ламы, то это его личное дело, и далеко не повод склонять к подобному отношению окружающих, выдавая такие подозрительные свидетельства.

----------


## Tong Po

Не берете? А чем же Вы на протяжении всей темы занимаетесь в отношении ОН? 
Не титул. Лама в переводе с тибетского - учитель. Учитель - не титул. Загляните в словарь. Если не верите.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Не берете? А чем же Вы на протяжении всей темы занимаетесь в отношении ОН? 
> Не титул. Лама в переводе с тибетского - учитель. Учитель - не титул. Загляните в словарь. Если не верите.


Среди прочих, слово "титул" является словесной формулой именования лица в соответствии с его официальным почетным званием, высоким служебным или общественным положением, или звание лица по занимаемой должности, по роду занятий. Так что Ваши претензии в очередной раз не по адресу. Не надоело с ветряными мельницами бороться? 

На протяжении всей темы я обсуждаю особенности изложения буддийского учения Оле Нидалом в рамках его организации.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну я регулярно бываю на дхарма.орг и что?


Написано было вам? Нет. Написано было только про дхарма-орг? Нет. Либо вы уже многолик, либо ваша самость слишком велика. Выбирайте.




> Там ведут джихад с Оле ровно те же несколько самые персонажей, что и здесь. И пара придурков регулярно всекий бред про ЕСДЛ пишут. Причем принадлежность их к ККАПОН неочевидна.


Вполне очевидна. Также как некоторых лиц, которые здесь обвиняют противников Оле во лжи и пр. Адреса можно отыскать. Некоторые оказывались учениками Оле. И в обычной (не-форумной) жизни ведут себя ничуть не лучше.




> Кроме того там и любимую в российском будда-интернете дзогчен-общину сектой называют и питерскую тхераваду тоже.


Это не по теме.




> В центрах никто не заставляет и даже не просят читать книгу "Жулики...", хотя продают, конечно. Там вообще давно уже не обсуждается этот конфликт.


Обсуждается. Периодически обсуждается. Периодически кого-то в центрах начинает клинить по этому поводу. Особенно после очередных успешных учений ЕСДЛ и других учителей, которым приписывают политиканство. Хотя "политиканство" выражается только в своей личной точке зрения, которая не совпадает с точкой зрения Оле.

----------


## Топпер

> А не поискать ли нам грамотного коммерческого директора-буддиста? Работать бесплатно, в свободное от работы время?


Идея хорошая.



> Да, уж точно, - умелый буддист, наверно, - это отличный коммерсант?  С хорошо развитым отречением? Вон там наверху такой Огранщик Алмазов уже процветает


 :Smilie: 



> ЕС Далай Лама собирает целые стадионы и ледовые дворцы. Что будет твориться через пару месяцев на Калачакре в Индии - страшно подумать. Но, полагаю, секрет его популярности лежит за пределами коммерции....


Как сказать...... ведь там и ЦРУ проплачивало, да и вообще Далай-лама хорошо встроился в глобальный мир проповедуя, по сути западный гуманизм в буддийской обёртке. Да и вообще "фритибет" - это здорово продающийся, очень даже коммерческий бренд



> Топпер, когда ж мы соберем воедино все кармические наши предпосылки и придем на стадион Вас слушать?


я неинтересен для соответствующих структур. Меня нет смысла раскручивать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Как сказать...... ведь там и ЦРУ проплачивало, да и вообще Далай-лама хорошо встроился в глобальный мир проповедуя, по сути западный гуманизм в буддийской обёртке. Да и вообще "фритибет" - это здорово продающийся, очень даже коммерческий бренд


Да, то-то тибетцы сами живут от этого бренда просто шикарно по заграницам.

Насчет Его Святейшества, полагаю, все далеко не так просто. Потому что сам он человек с исключительными буддийскими качествами, глубокими знаниями и реализацией, и этого никто не может отрицать, даже те, кому он не Учитель. 

А "социально ангажированный буддизм" - это как-это? :Smilie:  

Вы полагаете, приведенная Вами статья написана человеком, который видит реальность во всей ее полноте, чтоб анализировать состояние буддизма на сегодня? Тоесть, кроме Палийского канона, как источники Тхеравады признаются и такие статьи? :Smilie: 

Не знаю в каких " обертках" ЕСДЛ что продвигает, но, полагаю, он обладает и мудростью, и искусностью при всех обертках учить именно Дхарме. Что касается его речи, поведения, то они полностью соответствуют монашеским обетам. И он в глобальный мир проповедует исключительно глобальный мир. И одинаково старается на благо всех существ, тибетцев и не. А дальше это уж кто что услышит.





> я неинтересен для соответствующих структур. Меня нет смысла раскручивать.


Вы полагаете, дело только в Этом? У Вас есть внешний симпатичный вид, желание миссионерствовать, и много других приятных качеств, которые имиджмэйкеры вполне могли бы раскрутить...только не знаю, как в таких условиях раскрутки можно соблюдать обеты... :Smilie: 

Интересно, а какое ЦРУ спонсировало Будду, когда он проповедовал, например, на Раджагрихе? :Smilie:

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (18.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Друзья, давайте ближе к теме.

----------


## Орагда

> Ну вот, а кто-то там еще не верил, что находятся-таки люди, принимающие всю эту чернуху за чистую монету. По поводу же "никакой грязи", привел бы я ссылки из Жуликов, да противно в них ковыряться.
> 
> 
> Если бы Вы удосужились поинтерисоваться у самих этих лам, что они думают о Ургьен Тринле, то явно не говорили бы подобных глупостей. Но Вы почему-то предпочитаете черпать информацию из чернушных книжек, а не у самих учителей, некоторые из которых даже приезжают в Россию.


 1. Касательно "чернухи". Если Вы и находите в книге некрасивые слова, то они - всего лишь реакция на очень некрасивые действия. Можно назвать это "чернухой", а можно - принципиальностью, это уж кому как нравится.
 2. Касательно "глупостей". Ни один из означенных лам вслух не скажет ничего такого, что могло бы повредить им самим и людям по ту сторону китайской границы - опять же из сочувствия. Поэтому мы никогда не узнаем, что же они на самом деле думают об Ургьене Тринлее. Не задавайте им этот вопрос - вы можете получить неискренний ответ.

----------


## Топпер

> Да, то-то тибетцы сами живут от этого бренда просто шикарно по заграницам.


Говорят, неплохо живут. Поспрашивайте Дениса. Он там часто бывает.



> Насчет Его Святейшества, полагаю, все далеко не так просто. Потому что сам он человек с исключительными буддийскими качествами, глубокими знаниями и реализацией, и этого никто не может отрицать, даже те, кому он не Учитель.


Ну, я например, могу. Вы его реализацию чем измеряете? Какой прибор есть? Или это, всё-таки *вопрос веры*?



> Вы полагаете, приведенная Вами статья написана человеком, который видит реальность во всей ее полноте, чтоб анализировать состояние буддизма на сегодня?


У него работа такая, проводить анализ.



> Не знаю в каких " обертках" ЕСДЛ что продвигает, но, полагаю, он обладает и мудростью, и искусностью при всех обертках учить именно Дхарме. Что касается его речи, поведения, то они полностью соответствуют монашеским обетам. И он в глобальный мир проповедует исключительно глобальный мир. И одинаково старается на благо всех существ, тибетцев и не. А дальше это уж кто что услышит.


Например, он поддерживал Сёку Асахару. И после теракта, насколько я знаю, тоже. Опять же не знаю, насколько это согласуется с пользой всех ЖС



> Вы полагаете, дело только в Этом? У Вас есть внешний симпатичный вид, желание миссионерствовать, и много других приятных качеств, которые имиджмэйкеры вполне могли бы раскрутить...только не знаю, как в таких условиях раскрутки можно соблюдать обеты...


Можно, почему не можно? Часть обетов отчищается при соответствующих церемониях. Дело не в обетах, а в том, что идеи, выгодные имиджмейкерам, выражать вряд ли смогу.



> Интересно, а какое ЦРУ спонсировало Будду, когда он проповедовал, например, на Раджагрихе?


А Будда, кстати, очень грамотно строил свою кампанию.
Первым  делом обратил в монахи группу золотой молодёжи, во главе с Ясой. Понятно, что родственники сразу же стали поддерживать молодого лидера.
Вторым делом, обратил братьев Кассап. Сразу получил известность, и 1000 новых учеников и их мирских последователей. Потом пошёл в Капилаваттху и заручился поддержкой клана сакьев. Ну и про поддержку царей Бимбисары, Пасседади не будем забывать. И про поддержку Висакхи и Анатхапиндики.

Поэтому то, как раз, у Будды всё хорошо и получилось. Очень грамотный духовный лидер был, с какой стороны не посмотри.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Топпер, Ваша проблема в том, что Вы слишком серьёзно относитесь к китайской пропаганде, откуда и черпаете столь противоречивую информацию. Помнится в прошлом мы уже разбирали ситуацию с Асахарой и вы ссылались на информацию из крайне подозрительных источников.

Вы бы ещё на сайт "Новой Кадампы" зашли, там знаете сколько таких "сенсаций"?!  :Big Grin: 

Относительно того, как живут тибетцы в изгнании, у нас с Пемой есть возможность делать собственные выводы, на основании личного опыта путешествий. Живут по-разному, надо сказать. Да и "сэйвтибетом" далеко не все торгуют.

К слову, Вы бы лучше вместо того, чтобы строить свои взгляды на китайской пропаганде, лучше бы лекции и обращения Его Святейшества послушали, в которых он довольно часто выступает с осуждением нездоровых инициатив подобных торговле "сэйвтибетом".

Более того, сфера деятельности Дениса, о котором Вы упоминали ранее, также вызывает ряд вопросов. Ритуальными предметами то он приторговывает явно с желанием получить от этого собственную коммерческую выгоду, и при этом критикует какой-то там "дхармабизнес". Смех, да и только.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (18.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Топпер, NO COMMENT. 

Совершенно ясно, какую цель Вы преследуете, и к чему это все приведет. Уже не раз  высказываются одни и те же взгляды, которые часто ведут к холиварам. Не хочу поддерживать лишние речевые прения.

Посмотрите на название темы.

Я не знаю, сколько обетов очищается в церемониях, но, полагаю, следует просто их не нарушать.

Мои Учителя брали обеты пожизненно. И за нарушение некоторых их них человек однозначно мог лишиться репутации на всю жизнь.

Реализацию Его Святейшества я оцениваю исключительно по плодотворности лично моей практики, согласно его обучению. А также по положительным изменениям в поведении моих товарищей по Дхарме, которые ему следуют. А также по его соответствию 10 качествам Благого Друга. Или Вы будете утверждать, что их тоже никак не измерить?

Меня учили измерять это на собственном опыте, полагаясь на суть Дхармы, самостоятельно.

Что касается Оле Нидала, я нисколько не против, если он способствует росту своих ДРУЗЕЙ ПО ДХАРМЕ, могу только сорадоваться, если они следуют Дхарме по всем правилам. Единственная пожелание - сохранение Дхармы в чистоте. Мирские качества кого-то и его поведение в быту меня интересуют только в смысле конкретного нравственного поведения. Но я не претендую на всеобщую идеальность - это самсара.

Четко провожу две грани. Если человек просто поддерживает других в следовании Дхарме, ее правильном изучении и накоплении благих заслуг, - к нему одни требования и претензий нет. Он просто ДЕЛИТСЯ собстственными знаниями по Дхарме и поддерживает в благом поведении других, - не претендуя на аутентичность своих взглядов. Это с большим или меньшим умением делают все буддисты, даже прямо тут.

Если же он конкретно зовется учителем и УЧИТ МЕТОДАМ, принятым в той или иной линии передачи, ему необходимо квалифицированное ОБРАЗОВАНИЕ по всем правилам и связь с Сангхой, а также признанное ею право учить, причем, желательно данное не одним членом Сангхи, а хотя бы несколькими, согласно линии передачи. 

Возможно, есть йогины и отдельные практики, которые могут передавать тайные знания без всего этого, - конкретным ученикам напрямую. Но это далеко не публичный процесс. Если же ты публично учишь - надо иметь официальные полномочия для этого, как и в любой профессии.

Я бы не выбрала ОН своим учителем, потому что изначально имела учителей, которые прошли полное буддийское образование и тщательно соблюдали обеты.  И впитала с самого начала, что поведение буддийского Учителя должно быть четко определенным и согласно Сангхе. Именно это позволяет сохранять Учение в чистоте.

Я не могу послушать мнение собственно предыдущего Кармапы лично, как все происходило тогда. А полагаться на то, что человек сам про себя говорит - не привыкла.

----------

Дордже (18.11.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (19.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А по-вашему получается так, что каждая из девяти колесниц- это по сути разные учения. Именно такой вывод можно сделать, признавая, что воззрения каждой школы буддийской традиции совершенно разные.


 Это и есть полноценные различные учения для различных умов.



> Если Вы этого не понимаете, то мне больше не о чем с Вами говорить.


Средство это воззрение, медитация, поведение. По этой цитате нет ни Хинаяны, ни Махаяны.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, Ваша проблема в том,


Вроде бы у меня нет проблем.



> что Вы слишком серьёзно относитесь к китайской пропаганде, откуда и черпаете столь противоречивую информацию. Помнится в прошлом мы уже разбирали ситуацию с Асахарой и вы ссылались на информацию из крайне подозрительных источников.


Не полее подозрительных, нежели информация от тибетской белоэмиграции.



> К слову, Вы бы лучше вместо того, чтобы строить свои взгляды на китайской пропаганде, лучше бы лекции и обращения Его Святейшества послушали, в которых он довольно часто выступает с осуждением нездоровых инициатив подобных торговле "сэйвтибетом".


Вы знаете, читал я лекции Далай-ламы. Ничем не лучше китайской пропаганды.



> Более того, сфера деятельности Дениса, о котором Вы упоминали ранее, также вызывает ряд вопросов. Ритуальными предметами то он приторговывает явно с желанием получить от этого собственную коммерческую выгоду, и при этом критикует какой-то там "дхармабизнес". Смех, да и только.


И правильно делает. Предметы культа - это не Дхамма. Здесь вполне допустим бизнес подход. Например, хотите вы купить статую Будды. За это, естественно нужно платить. А не хотите платить - можно вполне практиковать и без таковой статуи. А вот Дхамма за деньги - это уже совсем другое дело.

----------

Denli (19.11.2011), Тао (20.11.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Реализацию Его Святейшества я оцениваю исключительно по плодотворности лично моей практики, согласно его обучению. А также по положительным изменениям в поведении моих товарищей по Дхарме, которые ему следуют. А также по его соответствию 10 качествам Благого Друга. Или Вы будете утверждать, что их тоже никак не измерить?


Т.е. оцениваете исключительно субъективно? По результатам *вашей личной практики*. Которая, кстати сказать, напрямую с Далай-ламой не связанна. Если, конечно вы не общаетесь с ним каждый день. Так это и есть вера в то, что он большой, реализованный учитель. Вера - штука хорошая, но для других не доказуемая.

Насчёт Оле - согласен с вами.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Т.е. оцениваете исключительно субъективно? По результатам *вашей личной практики*. Которая, кстати сказать, напрямую с Далай-ламой не связанна. Если, конечно вы не общаетесь с ним каждый день. Так это и есть вера в то, что он большой, реализованный учитель. Вера - штука хорошая, но для других не доказуемая.


А кому я должна и что доказывать? :Smilie:  Чем дальше практикую, тем больше понимаю, что здесь стоит вопрос в первую очередь лично О МОЕМ достижении состояния Будды, чтобы быть максимально полезной всем существам, и никто за меня этого не сделает, какие бы благие факторы, какие бы благие условия я бы не получала. И присутствие Учителя служит именно этой цели, помочь мне правильно опереться на Учение и помочь мне увидеть ошибки в практике, которые видно только со стороны, при этом дав мне нужные методы для их устранения. 

Все зависит только от того, что я смогу от Учителя и Учения ВЗЯТЬ и как этим ВОСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬСЯ. Чем больше я сумею правильно применить Учение на практике, тем большего понимания сути явлений смогу достигнуть. Так что у меня почти нет иллюзий о роли Учителя, при этом искренне и преданно следую ему. Но при этом всегда один на один с собой и собственным умом.

Для меня всегда было предельно ясно - если хочешь чему-то очень хорошо научиться, - ищи человека, у которого глубокий теоретический ипрактический опыт, и который может научить, правильно с тобой сотрудничая.

Моя личная практика напрямую связана и с Его Святейшеством, на учениях которого я вживую лично присутствовала не раз, и надеюсь присутствовать еще. Он также является держателем линии Гелуг, и, соответственно, все мои Учителя этой линии искренне почитали Его Святейшество за его знания и умения, а также за способность распространять Дхарму в любых условиях правильно. И я воспринимаю их одним целым с Его Святейшеством. Они для меня Сангха. Одна из Трех Драгоценностей.

У него самого крайне много дел в отношении всех ЖС, его жизнь день и ночь подчинена этому, - это мне точно известно, поэтому мне достаточно того, что он говорит и пишет, а также прямых трансляций и видеозаписей. Это все воспринимаю вживую. Ну, а передачи получаю лично. Пусть он лучше учит как можно больше молодых перспективных монахов на тибетском языке :Smilie: 

Он дал много комментариев на коренные тексты и драгоценных объяснений. И я отчетливо понимаю, что без него лично и без моих других Учителей никакое мое продвижение не было бы возможным. Да, моя личная практика - конкретное ДОКАЗАТЕЛЬСТВО для меня эффективности Учителя и Учения. Я не обязана никому доказывать, стоит ли ему следовать или нет. Каждый из нас находит для себя тех наставников и те методы, которые чувствует наиболее полезными. 

И я точно знаю, что у многих буддистов именно такие отношения с Его Святейшеством. И они сами нашли для себя доказательства, если ему следуют. Учитель - необходимое УСЛОВИЕ для роста, согласно Махаяне. Плохой учитель ничему не может научить. 

Вера - штука хорошая, да. Но она базируется на тщательном исследовании того, что какой-то Учитель делает, говорит, и как себя проявляет, согласно Учению Будды. И насколько ценны для него подводимые. Он также тебя самого в первую очередь научит правильно оценивать источники и наставников.

Про всякие внутренние подтверждения и доказательства, а также о моем восприятии Учителя, полагаю. с Вами и не надо говорить. Это бесполезно. Вы не ощутили доверия, когда были гелугпинским монахом. Тут уж ничего не поделаешь. И это не Его Святейшества вина. Вряд ли вы можете знать, каков он для нас... Могу только сказать, что при своем скептическом уме не устаю удивляться проявлениям действенной любви и сострадания этого человека. Это для меня живая мудрость Будды.

 Да, напоследок....Мы все оцениваем своих учителей и даже Дхарму субъективно :Smilie:  Но мы можем и чужих учителей оценить правильно, если знакомы с традицией, которую они излагают. :Smilie: 

Что касается ежедневного и личного присутствия, - с учителем не обязательно видеться каждый день, особенно после многих лет практики. Главное - это глубокая связь с ним. И собственная усердная практика.

----------

Vladiimir (19.11.2011), Zom (19.11.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (19.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.11.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Вроде бы у меня нет проблем.


Вот именно, что вроде-бы.




> Не полее подозрительных, нежели информация от тибетской белоэмиграции.


Кесарю-кесарево.




> Вы знаете, читал я лекции Далай-ламы. Ничем не лучше китайской пропаганды.


Видимо, плохо читали. Невнимательно.




> И правильно делает. Предметы культа - это не Дхамма. Здесь вполне допустим бизнес подход. Например, хотите вы купить статую Будды. За это, естественно нужно платить. А не хотите платить - можно вполне практиковать и без таковой статуи. А вот Дхамма за деньги - это уже совсем другое дело.


Если мы зайдём на сайт, ассоциируемый с деятельностью Дениса, то среди прочих мы обнаружим там антикварные предметы, судя по всему принадлежавшие в прошлом буддийским практикующим, а также ссылки на возможную заинтересованность в ритуальных предметах со стороны лиц и организаций не имеющих отношения к буддизму:



> _Наша галерея предлагает вам тханки, скульптуры и ритуальные предметы из традиционных буддийских регионов мира: Непала, Тибета, Индии. Мы предлагаем вам только товары превосходного качества, и они могут заинтересовать не только практикующих буддизм, но и интерьер-дизайнеров, коллекционеров и музеи._


Если же обратиться к комментарию Его Святейшества Далай-ламы на "Тридцать семь практик бодхисаттвы" Нгульчу Тогмэ Сангпо, то можно найти следующие строки:



> _Также недопустимо рассматривать сакральные изображения в качестве простых предметов интерьера, антиквариата или объектов искусства, приобретая их с целью вложения средств и извлечения прибыли.
>    В наши дни некоторые люди делают бизнес на торговле сакральными объектами и религиозными текстами. Таких торговцев ожидает весьма суровая кармическая расплата в виде препятствий и прочих негативных переживаний, если продаваемые ими культовые предметы и тексты принадлежали людям, верующим и практикующим Дхарму. Покупая и с огромной выгодой перепродавая антикварные изображения Будды и ритуальные предметы, они могут нажить на этом целое состояние, но на самом деле деяния их подобны поеданию отравленной пищи._

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (19.11.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (19.11.2011)

----------


## Тензин Таши

Топпер, а с какой целью у вас портрет ВВП висит?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Его Святейшество об Учителях и о себе.
http://dalailama.ru/messages/159-guru.html



> Довольно часто говорят, что суть практики гуру-йоги состоит в том, чтобы научиться видеть все действия учителя как совершенные. Я лично старался бы не переусердствовать в этом вопросе. Нередко в священных текстах можно прочесть: «Во всяком действии узрите безупречность». Однако следует рассматривать эту заповедь в свете сказанного самим Буддой Шакьямуни: «Не принимайте слово мое на веру из одного лишь почтения ко мне, но лишь после тщательной проверки, как ювелир, приобретающий золото». Проблема формирования идеального во всех отношениях образа гуру заключается в том, что такой подход легко превращается в губительный яд как для учителя, так для и ученика. Поэтому, когда я излагаю эту практику, я всегда подчеркиваю, что на традиции «восприятия всех действий учителя как совершенных» не стоит делать акцент. Если гуру проявит какие-либо качества или даст учения, идущие в разрез с Дхармой, то в этом случае указание видеть совершенство духовного учителя должно уступить место логике и дхармической мудрости.
> 
> Давайте рассмотрим это на моем примере. Поскольку многие из прежних Далай-лам были великими мудрецами, а меня считают их реинкарнацией, к тому же в нынешнем своем воплощении я достаточно часто даю лекции и учения на религиозные темы, многие люди питают в меня слишком большую веру и в своей практике гуру-йоги представляют меня Буддой. Вместе с тем, эти люди также считают меня государственным деятелем. В такой ситуации это указание «воспринимать любое деяние гуру как совершенное» может с легкостью отравить мои отношения с моим народом, а также сделать мое светское руководство неэффективным. Ведь я могу подумать: «Все они считают меня Буддой, и, стало быть, примут любое мое утверждение за истину». Излишняя вера, а также создание ореола «святости» довольно легко становятся предпосылками для нравственного падения. Выполняющим базовые практики я всегда советую не придавать слишком большого значения этому аспекту гуру-йоги. Было бы весьма плачевно, если бы учение Будды, которое основывается на глубоком анализе, стало бы отводить логике лишь второстепенную роль.
> 
> Вероятно, здесь у вас может закрасться мысль: «Далай-лама не читал Ламрим. Ему неизвестно, что практиковать Дхарму без учителя невозможно». Я ни в коем случае не пытаюсь противоречить Ламриму. На пути духовного совершенствования ученику необходимо полагаться на учителя и медитировать о его доброте и достоинствах; однако указание «воспринимать любое деяние гуру как совершенное» может применяться только в контексте буддийского учения в целом и рационального подхода к знанию, которое оно проповедует. Поскольку это указание «считать совершенным любое действие учителя» заимствовано из высшей тантры и упоминается в Ламриме главным образом для того, чтобы подготовить ученика к выполнению тантрических практик, начинающие должны относиться к нему с осторожностью. Что же касается духовных наставников, которые захотят воспользоваться доверчивостью учеников и представить эту заповедь гуру-йоги в ложном свете ради извлечения собственной выгоды, то подобные действия можно сравнить с низвержением потоков адского пламени в собственное чрево.
> 
> Для последователя Дхармы главными критериями, определяющими его движение в правильном направлении, всегда должны оставаться опора на логику и знание Дхармы. Без такого подхода нам будет трудно переварить весь тот опыт, который мы получаем в освоении Дхармы. Твердо убедитесь в достоинствах того человека, которого вы собираетесь назвать своим гуру, и даже после этого следуйте его указаниям, не выходя за пределы общепринятой логики, очерченные Буддой. Указание «воспринимать любое деяние гуру как совершенное» по большей части следует оставить для практикующих высшую тантру, где оно обретает свой особый смысл. Одна из основных йогических практик в колеснице Ваджраяны предписывает представлять мир мандалой великого блаженства, а себя и других существ ― Буддами. В этом контексте довольно абсурдно было бы думать, что вы и все остальные ― Будды, а ваш учитель ― нет!
> 
> В Тибете, из-за того что Дхарма практиковалась достаточно широко, а также благодаря великой доброте многих учителей прошлого, люди питали веру огромной силы. Даже небольшой лоскут красного монашеского одеяния почитали как благородную Сангху. В ту пору не существовало проблем с выполнением практики восприятия каждого деяния гуру как совершенного. Следовательно, ответственность за сохранение чистоты традиции была возложена на лам, но, к сожалению, и ламам порою не идет на пользу эта практика «восприятия каждого деяния гуру как совершенного».
> ...

----------

Dondhup (19.11.2011), Lungrig (19.11.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (28.11.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (19.11.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Что касается ежедневного и личного присутствия, - с учителем не обязательно видеться каждый день, особенно после многих лет практики. Главное - это глубокая связь с ним. И собственная усердная практика.


Вообще это важно. Без этого всё остальное - видение действительного в желаемом свете.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, а с какой целью у вас портрет ВВП висит?


Где это "у нас"?

Но вообще портрет Президента  вешается где-либо из уважения, как я полагаю.

----------


## Топпер

> Вот именно, что вроде-бы.


Вы решили мне диагнозы ставить?



> Видимо, плохо читали. Невнимательно.


Видимо хорошо, раз ушёл от этого.



> Если мы зайдём на сайт, ассоциируемый с деятельностью Дениса, то среди прочих мы обнаружим там антикварные предметы, судя по всему принадлежавшие в прошлом буддийским практикующим, а также ссылки на возможную заинтересованность в ритуальных предметах со стороны лиц и организаций не имеющих отношения к буддизму:


Ничего страшного. Будда не учил тому, что нельзя продавать статуи и ритуальные предметы. Тем более, что те же тибетцы ими вовсю торгуют. Не думаю, что Денис, аки Лара Крофт расхищает их из храмов.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

я считаю что продажа буддийских ритуальных предметов лицам не буддийского вероисповедания должна быть запрещена. одно дело если я критикую ваджраяну. другое когда человек далекий от буддизма вообще начинает использовать буддийские изображения или предметы культа в декоративных целях. любители мистицизма только не говорите мне что он связь с дхармой обретает.

----------


## Топпер

В Тае запрещён вывоз статуй Будды из-за этого.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Вы решили мне диагнозы ставить?


А разве проблемы - это диагноз?




> Видимо хорошо, раз ушёл от этого.


Я с глубоким уважением отношусь к Вашему нынешнему статусу однако, полагаю что Вы проявляете излишнюю самоуверенность, если считаете что все без исключения окружающие относятся к Вашему решению о смене традиции, исключительно как к достойному.




> Ничего страшного. Будда не учил тому, что нельзя продавать статуи и ритуальные предметы. Тем более, что те же тибетцы ими вовсю торгуют. Не думаю, что Денис, аки Лара Крофт расхищает их из храмов.


Ну да, Вы же святее самого Далай-ламы. Кто бы спорил.

----------


## Olle

> Как сказать...... ведь там и ЦРУ проплачивало, да и вообще Далай-лама хорошо встроился в глобальный мир проповедуя, по сути западный гуманизм в буддийской обёртке. Да и вообще "фритибет" - это здорово продающийся, очень даже коммерческий бренд
> 
> я неинтересен для соответствующих структур. Меня нет смысла раскручивать.


Хорошо быть реализованным мастером, все знаешь, что и как, и где...

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.11.2011)

----------


## Greedy

Вернусь немного к теме, и ко всему тому, что я тут уже изливал добавлю ещё немного.

Что касается "Жуликов", то это далеко не настольная книга. Появилась она в следствие усиливающегося влияния раскола на положения дел в центрах. Служила исключительно одной цели - показать точку зрения, согласно которой был сделан тот выбор, который был сделан.
С тех пор эта книга рекомендуется к прочтению тем, кого интересует вопрос, почему в Алмазном Пути поддерживают именно Тринле Тхае Дордже. Если вас политика не интересует, то вы можете даже не узнать об этой книге ничего, кроме того, что она, вообще, существует.

_______
Что касается "коренного учителя".
Очень настоятельно рекомендую не путать то, как рассматривается "коренной учитель" в школах Кагью, с тем, что под этим подразумевается в других школах.
Здесь было уже несколько различных цитат, так или иначе дающих определения. Но если вам интересен подход Кагью, то стоит обратиться к комментариями Джамгона Конгтрула, на которые, кстати, ссылается господин Березин, мнение которого тут уже приводилось. И господин Березин совершенно точно формулирует то, как понимается "коренной учитель" в Кагью.
Это тот, кто полностью обращает наше сердце к Дхарме. Это тот, после взаимоотношений (обычного общения, нахождения рядом и т.д.) с которым, практика Дхармы для нас становится основным занятием в жизни.
И если у нас всё ещё есть разделение в жизни на социальную жизнь и занятия практикой, или же такого жёсткого разделения нет, но при этом практика Дхармы для нас не является главным приоритетом, то в большинстве традиций Кагью считается, что мы ещё не встретили своего коренного учителя. И говорить о тантрических практиках, как инструменте реализации поучений мы не можем. Все посвящения и поучения для будут исключительно созданием условий для встречи со своим коренным учителем, который окончательно развернёт наше сердце к Дхарме.

Если мы придерживаемся определений, используемых, например, в Ньингма или Гелуг, то мы должны отдавать себе отчёт в том, что все учения одной линии передачи являются цельным комплектом, и подменять терминологию не только не допустимо при трактовках практик, но и делать, как бы, ничего не значащие перестановки, комбинируя различные линии передач. Конечно, если вы не являетесь реализованным учителем, который является держателем всех линий, практики из которых он комбинирует.
Это правило по эксклюзивности терминологии очень часто распространяется не только в рамках школы, но почти всегда применимо и подшколам. Не говоря уже о тантрах, которые, хотя и имеют чисто формальное объединения по классам, не допускают расширения трактовки, данной в рамкой какой-либо линии, цитатами из тантр, не включёнными в эту линию.
Насколько я знаю, у Цонкапы есть тексты, обсуждающие сложности, вызванными перекрёстным цитированием.
Это к тому, что часто, обладая каким-либо объяснением тантр в рамках своей линии передачи и своей школы, мы очень любим распространять эту систему на все другие школы, где есть практики того же класса тантр.

В дополнение к этому хочу заменить, что, озвученное выше, понимание коренного учителя в Карма Кагью, естественным образом во время практики высшего класса тантр рассматривается как нирманакая.

_______
Что касается "небуддизма" Оле Нидала, то тут уже упоминалось о том, что на самом деле даётся и практикуется в его центрах.
И хотя многие полагают, что эти коренные практики основаны на каких-то "небуддизм" принципах, во всех центрах постоянно рассказывают и об отречении, и бодхичитте. Хотя главным, всё же, делается упор на развитие доверия к учителю, потому что таков подход к практикам тантры в данной линии.


Что касается того, даёт ли Оле Нидал тантрические посвящения, то не даёт. Для тантрических посвящений Оле постоянно приглашает учителей, таких как, уже упоминавшийся здесь, Шераб Гьялцен Ринпоче, который в этом году был в России и давал, насколько я знаю (лично не присутствовал), посвящения на Ваджрасаттву.

----------


## Aion

> Для тантрических посвящений Оле постоянно приглашает учителей, таких как, уже упоминавшийся здесь, Шераб Гьялцен Ринпоче, который в этом году был в России и давал, насколько я знаю (лично не присутствовал), посвящения на Ваджрасаттву.


Да, давал, и не брезговал слушать Оле. Потому что настоящему буддисту известно, где искать Мару... :Cool: 



Шераб Гьялцен Ринпоче (слева).

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вообще это важно. Без этого всё остальное - видение действительного в желаемом свете.


Надо слегка поднапрячься, чтобы не выдавать желаемое за действительное. Есть совершенно конкретные методы - точно опознавать свои искажения и применять противоядия.

Ну, и главное - слушать, размышлять и осваивать Дхарму на практике. И иметь правильную мотивацию.

Учитель - не нянька и не надзиратель. Ученик должен сам научиться ходить. 

Ну, а дальше - не знаю, как там у вас в Тхераваде :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вернусь немного к теме, и ко всему тому, что я тут уже изливал добавлю ещё немного.
> 
> Что касается "Жуликов", то это далеко не настольная книга. Появилась она в следствие усиливающегося влияния раскола на положения дел в центрах. Служила исключительно одной цели - показать точку зрения, согласно которой был сделан тот выбор, который был сделан.
> С тех пор эта книга рекомендуется к прочтению тем, кого интересует вопрос, почему в Алмазном Пути поддерживают именно Тринле Тхае Дордже. Если вас политика не интересует, то вы можете даже не узнать об этой книге ничего, кроме того, что она, вообще, существует.


Можно было бы разъяснять, никого не черня. Уже сам факт наличия такой книги противоречит Дхарме. Вы хоть посмотрите на нее глазами других последователей Дхармы. 




> _______
> Что касается "коренного учителя".
> Очень настоятельно рекомендую не путать то, как рассматривается "коренной учитель" в школах Кагью, с тем, что под этим подразумевается в других школах.
> Здесь было уже несколько различных цитат, так или иначе дающих определения. Но если вам интересен подход Кагью, то стоит обратиться к комментариями Джамгона Конгтрула, на которые, кстати, ссылается господин Березин, мнение которого тут уже приводилось. И господин Березин совершенно точно формулирует то, как понимается "коренной учитель" в Кагью.
> Это тот, кто полностью обращает наше сердце к Дхарме. Это тот, после взаимоотношений (обычного общения, нахождения рядом и т.д.) с которым, практика Дхармы для нас становится основным занятием в жизни.
> И если у нас всё ещё есть разделение в жизни на социальную жизнь и занятия практикой, или же такого жёсткого разделения нет, но при этом практика Дхармы для нас не является главным приоритетом, то в большинстве традиций Кагью считается, что мы ещё не встретили своего коренного учителя. И говорить о тантрических практиках, как инструменте реализации поучений мы не можем. Все посвящения и поучения для будут исключительно созданием условий для встречи со своим коренным учителем, который окончательно развернёт наше сердце к Дхарме.


Если Вы внимательно читали Доктора Берзина, то он говорит об отношениях учитель-ученик, общем для всех школ буддизма. И вообще ни одна школа тибетского буддизма не противоречит другой, разница только в особенностях практик.

Берзин пишет, например:



> Более того, принятие надежного направления или обетов освобождения у наставника связывает нас с буддизмом в целом. Оно не налагает на нас ответственности перед определенной тибетской традицией наставника, поскольку все тибетские школы передают одну и ту же индийскую линию обетов. Мы становимся просто буддийскими практиками, мирянами или монахами, а не членами ньингма, сакья, кагью или гелуг.


 Как не искала - не нашла, что взаимоотношения с коренным Учителем в Кагью отличается от этих взаимоотношений у других школ тибетского буддизма.
 А Вы пишите:




> Если мы придерживаемся определений, используемых, например, в Ньингма или Гелуг, то мы должны отдавать себе отчёт в том, что все учения одной линии передачи являются цельным комплектом, и подменять терминологию не только не допустимо при трактовках практик, но и делать, как бы, ничего не значащие перестановки, комбинируя различные линии передач. Конечно, если вы не являетесь реализованным учителем, который является держателем всех линий, практики из которых он комбинирует.


Greedy, простите, но это у Вас взгляд целиком от ККААП ОН :Smilie:  особенно про то, как это к гелуг и нингмапе. В Карма Кагью точно также есть самая настоящая линия передачи, которая является цельным комплектом, вот только этот комплект конкретно в АП ОН несколько опциональный :Smilie:   Вы хоть источники своего Алмазного Пути читаете? Это, кстати, потрясающий образчик конкретно западного буддизма :Smilie:  раз-два , - энергии, - раз-два, - тантра, раз-два, - махамудра!




> Это правило по эксклюзивности терминологии очень часто распространяется не только в рамках школы, но почти всегда применимо и подшколам. Не говоря уже о тантрах, которые, хотя и имеют чисто формальное объединения по классам, не допускают расширения трактовки, данной в рамкой какой-либо линии, цитатами из тантр, не включёнными в эту линию.


  А это Ваше высказывание вообще шедевр. Все больше поражаюсь, как дают буддизм в АП ОН....Что ж с людьми-то делают? И, главное, если будешь разбирать строчку за строчкшй этих живых комментариев - человек все равно не будет в состоянии увидеть, что в них не совсем то..... :Frown: 



> Насколько я знаю, у Цонкапы есть тексты, обсуждающие сложности, вызванными перекрёстным цитированием.
> Это к тому, что часто, обладая каким-либо объяснением тантр в рамках своей линии передачи и своей школы, мы очень любим распространять эту систему на все другие школы, где есть практики того же класса тантр.


 Приведите мне текст Цонкапы, откуда это Вы взяли. Или я подумаю, что Вам так разъясняли в ККАП ОН.


Почитали бы книжечку ЕС Далай Ламы *МИР ТИБЕТСКОГО БУДДИЗМА*, чтобы появились правильные понятия, что делают в каждой школе тибетского буддизма. Что есть разного, а что есть общего.

А если уж совсем хотите углубиться и рассуждать на основе правильных источников - тогда

*Будон Ринчендуб. История буддизма*

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (19.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Вообще это важно. Без этого всё остальное - видение действительного в желаемом свете.


Есть и другой подход.Например, Цонкапа приравнивал изучение своих трудов к личной встрече.

----------

Vladiimir (19.11.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (19.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> я считаю что продажа буддийских ритуальных предметов лицам не буддийского вероисповедания должна быть запрещена. одно дело если я критикую ваджраяну. другое когда человек далекий от буддизма вообще начинает использовать буддийские изображения или предметы культа в декоративных целях. любители мистицизма только не говорите мне что он связь с дхармой обретает.


А я считаю, что этот процесс на удержишь. Именно потому, что есть спрос и ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ. Хорошо это или плохо, но когда кому-то кушать нечего, все предстает в другом свете.

Также искренне считаю, что это ХОРОШО иметь изображение будды дома, пусть для интерьера, - важно только отнестись к нему с уважением и поставить на приличном месте, а не как вешалку для шляп. Кстати, сколько видела изображений Будды в Европе у небуддистов, именно так они их и ставили - на почетное место, - инстиктивно. И вообще к Будде многие очень хорошо относятся.... :Smilie:  Миссионерство добросовестных Топперов отчасти работает :Smilie:  Или это из уважения к Его Святейшеству Далай Ламе? :Smilie: 

Ну, а что касается капал, тханок и всяких странных для небуддиста предметов - тут уж я согласна - не надо их небуддистам отдавать :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (19.11.2011)

----------


## Greedy

> Вы хоть посмотрите на нее глазами других последователей Дхармы.


Я предпочитаю смотреть глазами, для которых никакие вещи не обладают своим самостоятельными характеристиками.
Вы можете говорить, что то-то и то-то противоречит Дхарме. Я буду говорить, что у тех, кто видит эти противоречия, есть соответствующие кармические причины видеть эти противоречия. У тех, кто их не видит, соответственно, есть кармические причины их не видеть. Всё. Точка.
Если я вижу какое-то противоречие, то для меня это никак не делает того, у кого я увидел противоречие, тем, кто даёт недостоверную Дхарму. Это лишь говорит мне о том, что я воспринимаю противоречие, потому что у меня есть для этого соответствующие кармические причины. И способ справится с ними - медитация, а не поиск того, кто будет безукоризненно чист.
Омрачённый ум ни что не может увидеть чистым. И даже у Будды он найдёт к чему придраться.




> Если Вы внимательно читали Доктора Берзина, то он говорит об отношениях учитель-ученик, общем для всех школ буддизма. И вообще ни одна школа тибетского буддизма не противоречит другой, разница только в особенностях практик.


Понятие "коренной учитель" - в данном случае, это понятие тантрического буддизма. И понимать его надо исключительно в рамках практикуемой линии передачи. Вы об этом и говорите. "Разница в особенностях практик". Только эти особенности далеко не только в разных божествах для визуализации. Эти особенности начинаются от той передачи, восходящей к Ваджрадхаре, которая была получена определённым махасиддхой, и сформировала традицию объяснения определёнными словами определённые элементы практики.
Этим традиции и отличаются.
А взаимоотношения с учителем, не относящиеся к какой-либо системе тантр - они во всём буддизме одинаковые.
Но если мы встретили человека, который нас окончательно развернул в сторону практики Дхармы, то это уже означает, что мы от него восприняли наставления о пользе практики Дхармы с самым высоким уровнем доверия.
Если у нас этого нет, то никто "выписать" нам коренного учителя никак не сможет.




> В Карма Кагью точно также есть самая настоящая линия передачи, которая является цельным комплектом, вот только этот комплект конкретно в АП ОН несколько опциональный


И что конкретно у Оле Нидала опционально? Пренебрежение логикой? Отнюдь. Логика - это инструмент развития доверия к Дхарме. И в лекциях путешествующих учителей постоянно поднимается тема о том, что чтобы действительно перейти к практике Дхармы, а не выполнения, время от времени, по настроению, чего-то из нёндро, нам необходимо размышлять над четырьмя благородными истинами, на тем, что наш, захваченных желаниями, ум является главным источником наших страданий и т.д.




> Приведите мне текст Цонкапы, откуда это Вы взяли.


К сожалению, тут есть для меня некоторые трудности. На данный момент я помню, что текст был связан с самопосвящениями.
Кстати, насколько я знаю, подобный вопрос разбирается у основателей Риме и так называемой системы "пчелы" при собирании посвящений от разных учителей.
Но если Вам, всё же, нужны конкретные ссылки на источники, то в данный момент я их привести не могу. Поэтому можно всё сказанное на эту тему проигнорировать и считать недостоверным.

----------

Aion (19.11.2011), Aliona (19.11.2011), Lungrig (20.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Насколько я знаю, у Цонкапы есть тексты, обсуждающие сложности, вызванными перекрёстным цитированием.
> Это к тому, что часто, обладая каким-либо объяснением тантр в рамках своей линии передачи и своей школы, мы очень любим распространять эту систему на все другие школы, где есть практики того же класса тантр.


Гриди попутал текст Цонкапы с текстами ЕСДЛ, где последний и правда говорит о важности понимания контекста, демонстрируя, например, многозначность терминов "алайя", "пустота", "истина".
Но. Есть такой ход ума, когда необходимость различения теории мягко перетекает в, скажем так, нежелательность , что-ли, практик иных линий.
Складывается забавная ситуация, когда практик ККАПОНа должен учитывать пожелания учителя не практиковать вне собственной линии. 
В от время как практик иной линии свободно, при желании, может учиться и практиковать в ККАПОНе. 
А если и не делает этого, то не потому, что его учитель запретил. Но это уже другая история.

----------


## Aion

> Складывается забавная ситуация, когда практик ККАПОНа должен учитывать пожелания учителя не практиковать вне собственной линии.


Ничего такого не складывается. Оле Нидал не рекомендует читать тексты других школ Ваджраяны не всем, а только начинающим практиковать.  :Cool:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Ничего такого не складывается. Оле Нидал не рекомендует читать тексты других школ Ваджраяны не всем, а только начинающим практиковать.


Я про практику, а вы, извиняюсь, про теорию.
А то, что даже тексты не рекомендуется читать, не знал.
Еще забавнее ситуация складывается.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Оле Нидал не рекомендует читать тексты других школ Ваджраяны не всем


Может в текстах других школ Ваджраяны не слова Будды? Как так, мол эти слова Будды читать можно, а эти вот нельзя?

----------

Сергей Ч (19.11.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Я про практику, а вы, извиняюсь, про теорию.
> А то, что даже тексты не рекомендуется читать, не знал.
> Еще забавнее ситуация складывается.


Действительно забавно: разве бывает практика без теории?



> Может в текстах других школ Ваджраяны не слова Будды? Как так, мол эти слова Будды читать можно, а эти вот нельзя?


Вообще-то с некоторого времени в буддизме принято опираться на смысл, а не на слова. Сам Оле объясняет нежелательность чтения текстов других школ начинающими тем, что лучше хорошо разобраться в чём-то одном, чем запутаться во многом.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Можно было бы разъяснять, никого не черня. Уже сам факт наличия такой книги противоречит Дхарме.


Так в том то и дело, что аргументировать свою позицию там реально не получается. Если со сторонниками Ургьен Тринле все понятно - есть пророчества, указывающие на него, как на Кармапу, есть письмо с предсказанием, есть подтверждение Далай ламы, который к тому же видел пророческий сон по этому поводу (и не был введен в заблуждение,как принято считать в АП), ну и наконец есть поддержка всех (!) (кроме Шамарпы) высших тулку Карма Кагью, которые совершенно однозначно выразили свое отношение к этой ситуации. У противоположной стороны аргументов фактически нет, поэтому Томек и решил, что единственный возможный способ доказать свою правоту - это объявить, что все Ринпоче, кто за Ургьен Тринле (а это фактически все тулку линии) - извращенцы, предатели, китайские шпионы, и просто умственно отсталые.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Действительно забавно: разве бывает практика без теории?


О таком речи не было ни с одной из сторон в данной ветке. 
Стоит ли снижать планку?

----------


## Aion

О какой планке речь? Вы сами написали выше: 


> Я про практику, а вы, извиняюсь, про теорию.

----------


## Антип Байда

> О какой планке речь? Вы сами написали выше:


Если обсуждение одного из связанных предметов без упоминания другого равно отрицанию зависимости обсуждаемого, то предлагаю вам или не писать вообще ничего, либо писать про все сразу.
Иначе буду вынужден считать вас непоследовательным.

----------


## Aion

Считайте меня каким угодно, но порядок, установленный Буддой, таков: сначала слушать (читать), затем размышлять, и только потом медитировать. Очевидно, начинающему практику торопиться с последним пунктом не надо. Что Вам здесь непонятно?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Считайте меня каким угодно, но порядок, установленный Буддой, таков: сначала слушать (читать), затем размышлять, и только потом медитировать. Очевидно, начинающему практику торопиться с последним пунктом не надо. Что Вам здесь непонятно?


А обсуждать отдельные этапы Будда запрещал?

----------


## Denli

> Если мы зайдём на сайт, ассоциируемый с деятельностью Дениса, то среди прочих мы обнаружим там антикварные предметы, судя по всему принадлежавшие в прошлом буддийским практикующим, а также ссылки на возможную заинтересованность в ритуальных предметах со стороны лиц и организаций не имеющих отношения к буддизму:
> 
> Если же обратиться к комментарию Его Святейшества Далай-ламы на "Тридцать семь практик бодхисаттвы" Нгульчу Тогмэ Сангпо, то можно найти следующие строки:


Надо-же кто меня вспомнил, и надо-же в какой теме  :Wink: 

Давайте к конкретике перейдем от голословных обвинений: 
- вы у меня в галерее предметы антиквариата видели? Я уважаю законы тех стран, где работаю: торговля антиквариатом в Непале не то, чтобы разрешена.
- вы знаете историю предметов, продаваемых в галерее, чтобы обвинять меня в том, что я их откуда-то похитил?

Несколько старых канлинов и дамару продал - было дело. Продал практикующим. Не знаю уж хорошим-ли, плохим-ли, но практикующим, которые хотели именно ритуальные предметы "с историей". Впрочем, торговать старыми предметами очень не люблю, и года два уже как не покупаю для перепродажи ни старые дамару, ни старые канлины. А вот за новыми приходите: велкам  :Wink:

----------


## Denli

> я считаю что продажа буддийских ритуальных предметов лицам не буддийского вероисповедания должна быть запрещена. одно дело если я критикую ваджраяну. другое когда человек далекий от буддизма вообще начинает использовать буддийские изображения или предметы культа в декоративных целях. любители мистицизма только не говорите мне что он связь с дхармой обретает.


Интересная позиция, хотя и не новая. А как быть с журналами, в которых печатают буддийские изображения читателю на потребу? Помню, кажется в журнале "Эгоист" напечатали боольшую статья про Сережу Носкова с фотографиями его работ. Как вы считаете, такое тоже должно быть запрещено, и каков механизм запрета?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Denli, запретить мы не в состоянии. но регулировать хоть как то этот процесс хотелось бы. а то знаете ли будучи мирянином как то попалось мне на глаза фотосесия очередной шлюшки проходящая на фоне статуи Будды.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> а то знаете ли будучи мирянином как то попалось мне на глаза фотосесия очередной шлюшки проходящая на фоне статуи Будды.


_"И - боже вас сохрани - не читайте до обеда советских газет. Пациенты, не читающие газет, чувствуют себя превосходно. Те же, которых я специально заставлял читать "Правду", - теряли в весе." (с)_

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (19.11.2011)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Сам Оле объясняет нежелательность чтения текстов других школ начинающими тем, что лучше хорошо разобраться в чём-то одном, чем запутаться во многом.


А как же анализ? Как же проверка учителя и пути, на котором ты находишься? По-моему, очень странная позиция. И уж совсем мне непонятно, как начинающему в традиции Кагью могут повредить, скажем, ньигмапинские тексты, ну или гелугпинские...

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (19.11.2011), Вова Л. (19.11.2011), Сергей Ч (19.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2011)

----------


## Aliona

> А как же анализ? Как же проверка учителя и пути, на котором ты находишься?


Еще на первой или второй страничке ответили: "пока не *утвердился* в своем выборе"...

----------

Allestern (10.08.2012), Олег Матанов (08.08.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Еще на первой или второй страничке ответили: "пока не *утвердился* в своем выборе"...


Это как? Типа пока не признаешь подход Оле Нидала верным и соответствующим Дхарме, пока не назовёшь его "коренным" учителем а его книги "текстами", другие буддийские источники читать не рекомендуется?  :Kiss: 
Где ж тут выбор, если тебе сначала предлагают утвердиться? Конечно, людям сложно потом менять свои убеждения, вот на это видимо и расчитывает глава АП. Типичный сектарный подход к Учению..

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (19.11.2011), Pedma Kalzang (19.11.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (20.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (19.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2011)

----------

